# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre -Trolls Anonymous



## Reznor (Jan 25, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jan 25, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

I think this was about vimeo, but I kept replaying at :42   
[YOUTUBE]N7dW_4rIXPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead is a nice way to start the thread.  You did something good for once gesy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Sons of Liberty.  Another show on the History channel that takes liberties with the source material.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2015)

The South is bonkers. The crowd for American Sniper is bigger than the crowd for fucking Hunger Games . Evidently, Marvel movies aren't this big.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> The South is bonkers. The crowd for American Sniper is bigger than the crowd for fucking Hunger Games . Evidently, Marvel movies aren't this big.



Chris Kyle is like the Hulk, Katniss Everdeen and Captain America all in one package 

Big as the Hulk, can shoot like Katniss and.....Well, the CA part should be obvious. 




Arrested Development season 2 is so good. Season 1 is good but 2 just has so many good moments.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2015)

it's The South

it's not shocking


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

The South is going to love that Sons of Liberty show.  They love blind patriotism.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2015)

American Sniper is turning in to some Fuck yeah America poster film. What a joke.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sons of Liberty.  Another show on the History channel that takes liberties with the source material.



And there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead is a nice way to start the thread.  You did something good for once gesy.






Ennoea said:


> American Sniper is turning in to some Fuck yeah America poster film. What a joke.



Movie's bouta break film records, bro.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> And there's nothing wrong with that



it is if it's presented as factual, especially on the History channel


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 25, 2015)

*A Most Wanted Man* ~ 7/10

The performances are excellent, but for the most part it lacked tension, though is compensated to some degree by the strong conclusion.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2015)

Good job, Gesy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

Gesy starting another Thread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

Didn't you hear Huey? I did a good job.

Don't take this from me!


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2015)

What a delightful way to begin a thread


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Trigun Badlands:  B.

Definitely better than the tv series.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2015)

fuck you rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Planet Hulk is on now.  Sending him to another planet was smart.  I agree with this move.  The Hulk is too much of a liability.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

50 Shades won't have the tampon scene..

There goes my only reason to watch


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _The first video I see when I visit Youtube_ 



[YOUTUBE]BEG-ly9tQGk[/YOUTUBE]




Have you guys seen this yet?  It is really cool.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

Detective posted it twice when it had like 15k


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

No.  Pretty sure this is the first time anyone has posted it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

That shit is lame anyways, I'm sure those scrubs over at reddit loved it.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Hulk beat the shit out of the red king.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Batman Returns is still on Netflix.  Been a while since I watched it.


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Pretty sure this is the first time anyone has posted it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Holy shit.  Catwoman just played tic-tac-toe on some poor rapist's face.  Brutal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2015)

That reminds me I need to rewatch Archer when I can after seeing this

[YOUTUBE]OEYwOWjQiz4[/YOUTUBE]

Conan will do anything to stay hip with the times 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously I liked the skit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia watching Burton Batman keep reminding me why he wanted Thor 2 to succeed so
Bad.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That reminds me I need to rewatch Archer when I can after seeing this
> 
> [youtube]OEYwOWjQiz4[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Three advertisements within a 5:30 advertisement?

Conan will do anything for money is what you probably meant to say.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm sure that I am not the only one that Grape be bitching like he's going through menopause.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2015)

A friend of mine ordered the Royal Rumble tonight. I haven't watched wrestling in years. I don't know if it is just me but so many of the names and people seem so bland now. Like half the popular guys had names that sound like country singers. 

So the highlights for me were when some of the older wrestlers came back. DDP and Bubba Dudley. The Rock also made an appearance and threw a peoples elbow on someone.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

Did DDP give someone a diamond cutter?  lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2015)

*Dracula Untold*

Predictable as it may be, the effects were pretty cool.

B-


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2015)

DDP diamond cut like 8 people


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did DDP give someone a diamond cutter?  lol.



Yeah and every time he did I threw up the diamond and came down with the BANG! Think he landed 3 or 4 but he got tossed pretty early.

Bubba Dudley used another black guy in place of Devon to give someone the 3D. No table was used though. 



~Gesy~ said:


> *Dracula Untold*
> 
> Predictable as it may be, the effects were pretty cool.
> 
> B-



Pretty much agree. The stuff they did with the bats was pretty awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2015)

What really?  They think people won't be able to tell if they just sub in another black guy?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2015)

the royal rumble was jokes tonight.


----------



## Ae (Jan 25, 2015)

I gotta watch that Lesnar match, those guys were going bananas


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2015)

that was pretty good, a lot better than the rumble.

didnt bother watching anything else before that.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2015)

Watching WWF?

Respect plummeting.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2015)

Fallen Angels
Sword of Doom
Love Exposure 
Badlands
Five Easy Pieces
Survive Style 5+


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2015)

Removing neck pickup from off-brand Fender Mustang - Hipster level 105


The best part is that the headstock shows a different string gauge for the 4th and 5th strings than what appears on the neck.  lol.


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

*Pulp Fiction*: Strong 7 to Light 8

Good but overrated


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

I meant movies that came out recently para


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2015)

*Black Mirror* - Season 1

The best science fiction of the decade by MILES. This stuff is brilliant and takes the concept to where you think it is going and then pushes that one step further to make it all sink in and make you feel awful perfectly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2015)

The World said:


> I meant movies that came out recently para



Guardians of The Galaxy
Her
The Guest
Pride
Diplomacy
Charlie's Country


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh don't forget The Grand Budapest Hotel Warudo.

I need to watch that myself.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

I've watched most of those but thanks


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2015)

Ouch, that Royal Rumble was brutal. Reigns is going to have a tough time overcoming that. 

World War Z: B


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Para.  I heard Andy Dalton got booed off the field during the pro bowl.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> *Pulp Fiction*: Strong 7 to Light 8
> 
> Good but overrated


Is this your first time watching? Bc I also thought it was overrated on my first watch and rated it 7/8


Taleran said:


> *Black Mirror* - Season 1
> 
> The best science fiction of the decade by MILES. This stuff is brilliant and takes the concept to where you think it is going and then pushes that one step further to make it all sink in and make you feel awful perfectly.


I agree. 2nd season is also equally good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone else interested in a potential Highlander reboot?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, sure, why not


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Is this your first time watching? Bc I also thought it was overrated on my first watch and rated it 7/8
> 
> I agree. 2nd season is also equally good.



I thought so too but people didn't like the last ep.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2015)

Wasn't the last ep with the blue bear politics thing? I thought it was okay


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2015)

Hermione is going to be the chick in Disney's live-action Beauty and the Beast.

Why would anyone need a live-action version? Disney needs to get back to animation. Greedy fucks.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't think of a good live action adaption they have made.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't seen any of them, and never will.


In other news... I'm down to just four films in my PT Anderson and Wes Anderson streak. 

Can't get enough


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Anyone else interested in a potential Highlander reboot?


If there were the right talent behind it.



Grape said:


> Hermione is going to be the chick in Disney's live-action Beauty and the Beast.


Good casting.



> Disney needs to get back to animation. Greedy fucks.


>implying Disney hasn't also been doing live-action for over 50 years


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I can't think of a good live action adaption they have made.


live-action adaptation of what was previously animated by them?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> live-action adaptation of what was previously animated by them?



Yeah. Stuff like Alice in Wonderland, Maleficent etc....


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

okay yeah, I agree then


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

I am already on record as liking some of their other stuff. Mighty Ducks, Nation Treasure, Remember the Titans, The Santa Claus.....They have quite a few good ones to their name.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

I view Highlander as something really cool that they never quite got right.  I would love to get a new tv series or movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

It's got a really cool premise. A new Highlander show would be dope. Too bad it'd probably suck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

So ah..wuts the story on your avatar,stunna?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

Jessica Jones is really coming together.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

We're beginning to get over-saturated with these shows, imo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So ah..wuts the story on your avatar,stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Naturally.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Fuck NT

Where the hell is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

I should've known, thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to steal the declaration of independence.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, Gesy. You should have.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

Seriously though.

[YOUTUBE]s6jYnLw9kp4[/YOUTUBE]

It would have been really cool if he had been arrested as soon as he stepped outside.

"We have you on tape threatening to steal the declaration of independence."


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Why the hell are we talking about National Treasures


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Blame Cyphon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, Gesy. You should have.



I hear it's Lupe's return to form, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Fire.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck NT



Fuck you 

I want to know what is in that damn book. 



> Where the hell is Carmen Sandiego?



Are you kind of singing the song or asking for a movie?

I used to watch the show.


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Lupe was always boring to me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Are you kind of singing the song or asking for a movie?



Alittle of both 



Masterpiece said:


> Lupe was always boring to me



His appeal was always came more from lyrical content.


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

I know, his flow and production isn't for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Not a huge Lupe fan. He is decent but pretty overrated by the rap community.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree that production tends to be lacking, but I have enough respect for him to give him one last shot.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

this lack of faith


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Seeing Cinderella previews. Shit looks so bad. Could have had a more attractive Cinderella.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

that is quite literally the least of its problems lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

Why are they making beauty and the beast?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

money-dear-boy.png


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that is quite literally the least of its problems lol



Not for me lol.

I am not a big fan of the original to begin with so at least an attractive lead could carry it.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Fire.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeGEFP_Coy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Cyphon wants some big titted ho as Cinderella


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Cyphon wants some big titted ho as Cinderella



That would be nice but I am talking about the face.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Not for me lol.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the original to begin with so at least an attractive lead could carry it.


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Cyphon wants some big titted ho as Cinderella



Cindy was a gold digging ho, yo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Gesy


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Kim Kardashian is Cyphon's cinderella


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

she was actually a slave getting freed by her new massa


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Nah I would be more for a Kate Beckinsale type or Emily Blunt or some such.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Cyphon wut? 

they fine, but they too old to play Cinderella, bruh


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Cinderella is a poor's man Sleeping Beauty anyways


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Cyphon wut?
> 
> they fine, but they too old to play Cinderella, bruh



I am talking about look, not them specifically.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Cinderella is a poor's man Sleeping Beauty anyways


pls

you could have at least used Snow White; that would have at least come close to making sense


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

Cinderella is about family abuse and winning the lottery and having a man support you in every way


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Snow White ain't even blonde


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

I should rewatch gone girl


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Snow White ain't even blonde


no, but she at least sleeps like Aurora


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

I had to look up some younger actresses. 

I am thinking maybe a Lily Collins, Ashley Benson or Liana Liberato would all be solid choices.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

snow white is about stringing along mentally disabled men to do your bidding


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Collins already played Snow White, Cyphon


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

ay Warudo, was "Mural" your favorite track off Tetsuo?


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

why would u want collins in any movie, she's terrible 

cyphon wit dat suspect taste


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2015)

The World said:


> I should rewatch gone girl



She has a great body but her face reminds me of homeless woman.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Collins already played Snow White, Cyphon



If Afflec and Evans can play 2 different super heroes a chick can play 2 different princesses. 



The World said:


> why would u want collins in any movie, she's terrible
> 
> cyphon wit dat suspect taste



I am talking appearance. She looks like she could pull off the princess look well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Jerusalem tryna move in on my batman theme sets.

fuck outta here!


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

They better cast someone super cute when they make a live action Tangled


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll have to listen to it again but so far mural prisonsers and deliver were pretty dope


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, they were.  "Mural", "Dots & Lines", "Chopper", and "Blur My Hands" have gotten the most replays so far, but I'mma need another full album replay too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

"Chopper" might have been part of my warm-up playlist if it was out when I played football.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I view Highlander as something really cool that they never quite got right.  I would love to get a new tv series or movie.




I never caught the series. But I think the movie could be redone and done well. The screenplay wound up being significantly different than the orignal version, and it deserves a healthy rewrite for greater clarity.  Seemingly it would make sense that because "immortals" can die, and whomever wins the prize becomes mortal (if the unfortunate second movie means anything), there could (should?) be a cyclicality to the quickening. And having said that, incorporating elements of reincarnation might be a nice touch. 

As long as the writer and director practice a good amount of finesse with the flashback sequences (especially some of the transitions between "then" and "now") I think it could be epic. 

How did the TV series compare to the movie?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jerusalem tryna move in on my batman theme sets.
> 
> fuck outta here!



Just wait until you see my Bane avatar. It is currently in the works. Coming to a plane near you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

The World said:


> Cinderella is about family abuse and winning the lottery and having a man support you in every way



Same thing can be said about all the hoes on "Love and Hip-Hop".


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2015)

Man support and hip-hop never go together Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Man support and hip-hop never go together Gesy



It used to not be, now rappers are putting rings on strippers, or worst--Kardashians.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2015)

cyphon wit dat suspect taste


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> cyphon wit dat suspect taste


date late observation


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

And unclear at that. You talking about music or Cinderella?

Because if it is the former....Bitch please and if it is the latter.....Still, bitch please.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

The Devil Wears Prada

C+


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Devil Wears Prada
> 
> C+



TDWP is one of those movies that men would never understand. It's like their version of Glen Garry Ross.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, I don't get that

It Doesn't seem to bring anything new to the table


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> TDWP is one of those movies that men would never understand. It's like their version of Glen Garry Ross.



I understood Ugly Betty...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

Fantastic Four trailer.  Nope.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2015)

Better than I expected, but expectations were pretty low so not sure what that means.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Movie's trying to out-nolan Nolan


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

It was a fine teaser, but I think we all already know how this is gonna turn out.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2015)

That shit was weak.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2015)

I guess i could like the trailer if it wasn't for a F4 movie.


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought the trailer was bad =/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Trailer didn't give enough for me to form an opinion. 

Nothing to be excited about, nothing repulsive either.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

^ pretty  much


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailer didn't give enough for me to form an opinion.
> 
> Nothing to be excited about, nothing repulsive either.



There were some indicator that this is going to be worst than Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> There were some indicator that this is going to be worst than Amazing Spider-Man



Worst than?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Trailer didn't give enough for me to form an opinion.
> 
> Nothing to be excited about, nothing repulsive either.



Pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

This will be better than Captain America 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> This will be better than Captain America 2.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

mark my words son
captain america 2 was so full of cliches and i still gave it a 7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> mark my words son
> captain america 2 was so full of cliches and i still gave it a 7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> American Sniper is turning in to some Fuck yeah America poster film. What a joke.



You're right.

Almost all the customers I served over the last two weeks said they were going to see it because they support the military. They didn't know much else about it other than it involved a military man .

I really don't know how one can support the military by watching a movie 4 times, especially since most of that money goes to producers .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Movie's trying to out-nolan Nolan


That's what I thought.  Visually looks a lot like Interstellar.  Same color palette.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U88xL6mszdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

It's funny you post that; I'm actually listening to that album right now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's funny you post that; I'm actually listening to that album right now.



count to fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Stunna has been listening to alot of good shit lately.

Go ahead, Stunna


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna has been listening to alot of good shit lately.
> 
> Go ahead, Stunna



i have best music taste


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

Cornelius Vanderbilt


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_flR9_6msik[/YOUTUBE]
Looks okay I guess. Miles Teller has a fan in me so there's that. Doesn't look like much of a kids film though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Looks okay I guess. Miles Teller has a fan in me so there's that. Doesn't look like much of a kids film though.




Me too, Miles is a very charismatic individual.


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

I knew Miles Teller had potential since Project X


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I knew Miles Teller had potential since Project X



Can't tell if you're being serious.


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm serious, he stood out to me. 
My eye for talent is too stronk


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

lierally cannot date some childish girl that acts single with everyone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

I think i'll watch Whiplash tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

You're in the north east Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, gotta go through  a 3 day snowstorm.


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

Stay safe Gesy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2015)

You're cold as ice Gesy


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd much rather have snow than the 80 degree weather I'm dealing with at the moment.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

*Battle: Los Angeles*

Felt like giving this a 2nd look because I really didn't remember much about it. Weak cast, too long and just nothing about it that really stands out. It starts out and is fairly entertaining but then just fizzles out. Besides the cliches there is something about the characters that just never connected so the deaths and tragedy never hit home. 

2.5/5


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2015)

haha gesy u okay sometimes


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2015)

struggle too real in this blizzard

I'm starving too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2015)

Go watch the movies I gave you Warudo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to skype with people from New York and stuff my face during the chat.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I will cook some steaks tonight.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2015)

fuck you rukia


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel bored and my stomach is feeling odd.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Stay safe Gesy



lol you think i'm stepping foot outside during the blizzard?



My home is well heated and stock filled with food. My only urge right now is for some hot cocoa.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2015)

Bring the snow.  I have enough wine for a year!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

*John Wick*

Very cool. Action was top notch and they limited Reeves lines which I think helped as well. I really love the style here too. Paying for stuff with gold coins, the cleanup crew and the hotel. All great. I would have liked to see a bit more plot and more exploration into Wick. Reminded me of The Punisher. 

3.5/5


----------



## Karasu (Jan 27, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_flR9_6msik[/YOUTUBE]
> Looks okay I guess. Miles Teller has a fan in me so there's that. Doesn't look like much of a kids film though.




Looks better than what is, but FFS I've just lost my patience with reboots


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't really understand the point of the reboot(s). They are already so recent. They should focus on making new characters get some spotlight.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

money-dear-boy.png


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

Did F4 bring in good money?

Not to mention, as big as Marvel movies are now I can't imagine they would struggle to make money off of different characters being introduced. Guess we will see with Ant Man.

Guardians did good no?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

I'unno, but it's got name recognition regardless.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 27, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I don't really understand the point of the reboot(s). They are already so recent. They should focus on making new characters get some spotlight.



iknowright - nothing brings in more money than a killer story done right. that doesn't take a reboot.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2015)

I just saw this today, and I'm in absolute awe.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

Watched *The Sword of Doom* and rewatched *Super 8* today. The main character in the latter would make Chigurh wet himself, and Super 8, while not as strong as I felt it was in 9th grade was still pretty good.


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol you think i'm stepping foot outside during the blizzard?
> 
> My home is well heated and stock filled with food. My only urge right now is for some hot cocoa.



You know I don't fuck with the darks, but I can always get down with some hot cocoa.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2015)

Admittedly, a nice part of my affection for Super 8 lies in Giacchino's score.

[YOUTUBE]45-stpFP7D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 27, 2015)

*Inglourious Basterds*: Decent 7

Had its up moments where I wanted to rate it higher than Pulp Fiction, but it had so many problems.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 27, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> *Inglourious Basterds*: Decent 7
> 
> Had its up moments where I wanted to rate it higher than Pulp Fiction, *but it had so many problems.*



Such         as?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2015)

I forget who brought up _That Was Then, This Is Now_ but I bought it and it was pretty good. I would say at least as good as _The Outsiders_. S.E. Hinton knows how to grab you.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 27, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> Such         as?




Well Brad Pitt's Italian accent was abysmal for one  wtf



Cyphon said:


> I forget who brought up _That Was Then, This Is Now_ but I bought it and it was pretty good. I would say at least as good as _The Outsiders_. S.E. Hinton knows how to grab you.




Stay gold Ponyboy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I don't really understand the point of the reboot(s). They are already so recent. They should focus on making new characters get some spotlight.



They need to make a movie every X years or else the rights return to Marvel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2015)

Hausu (House): B

Jesus Christ...Not going to lie, I'd like the modern day paranormal-themed horror flicks if they had people getting eaten by pianos.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

So, Fassbender has been confirmed to be playing Steve Jobs in the new biopic.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Christ.

1. Steve Jobs was such a piece of shit.
2. Stop wasting talent on him.
3. Ashton Kutcher was more than enough talent to portray the fuck-stick.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> So, Fassbender has been confirmed to be playing Steve Jobs in the new biopic.



what the fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape, show me on this doll where did life touched you inappropriately?!


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Christ.
> 
> 1. Steve Jobs was such a piece of shit.
> 2. Stop wasting talent on him.
> 3. Ashton Kutcher was more than enough talent to portray the fuck-stick.



He might have been a colossal douche. But he was also a marketing genius and top tier at exploiting other people for their ideas.

Nice people don't make interesting biopics.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

Plus, he co-founded Pixar.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

I also don't believe Boyle can carry a Sorkin script.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape is Rica isn't he


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

He hasn't started talking shit about autistic people yet, so probably not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the damn obsession with Steve jobs


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks to Job's work, Apple are a money making machine thanks to him.

Will be similar thinking with Google's and Facebook's founders.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2015)

They already made one. Noone cares about him except Apple stock holders.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

^Cept Bill I guess.

[YOUTUBE]njos57IJf-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Thanks to Job's work, Apple are a money making machine thanks to him.
> 
> Will be similar thinking with Google's and Facebook's founders.



People that compare Apple to Google in any way make me sad


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

What because they started as a search engine who first made their money through advertising through a different avenue streams than Apple?

Speak up Para you're mumbling.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Google is innovative. Apple is not.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

what Grape said


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not arguing Apple make unique products that don't borrow what's already in the market as I'm not a fan.

But they know how to advertise and sell desirable products to their demographic, regardless if others think they're market leaders or not.

Google are beta. That about covers it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2015)

Why does Apple being able to sell their products to their target demographics make them immune from criticism of people who don't care about their products?


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Google is innovative. Apple is not.



They used to be.
Then they decided to sell overpriced inferior stuff.
And people still throw their money at them.
So they stopped innovating and sit on that easy money instead.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Why does Apple being able to sell their products to their target demographics make them immune from criticism of people who don't care about their products?



Who said they're immune? I didn't. But they are making the mullah, check their  record profits from the last few months last year they posted and tell me they're not successful at what they do?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

Slice said:


> *They used to be.
> Then they decided to sell overpriced inferior stuff.
> And people still throw their money at them.
> So they stopped innovating and sit on that easy money instead.*


*
*

Beta thinking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who said they're immune? I didn't. But they are making the mullah, check their  record profits from the last few months last year they posted and tell me they're not successful at what they do?



Good for them but how does it remotely make an interesting movie??? It doesn't.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't like the cast.

Tine Fey, Amy Schumer, Emma Stone, and Anna Faris should have been the cast. You need people who can act aswell.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

the only innovative piece of tech that Jobs ever gave is the Ipod

that's p much it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Good for them but how does it remotely make an interesting movie??? It doesn't.



You know how some silly Americans are like, they want the interesting back story of how they became an empire now by starting of selling their first mac in a garage sale and him and Wozniak living in a truck in the early day etc or however thge story goes and competing with Gates back in the day.

It's like a rags to riches story Hollywood love to retell.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You know how some silly Americans are like, they want the interesting back story of how they became an empire now by starting of selling their first mac in a garage sale and him and Wozniak living in a truck in the early day etc or however thge story goes and competing with Gates back in the day.
> 
> It's like a rags to riches story Hollywood love to retell.




The problem is that another movie just came out that accomplished this, and from what I'm reading, did it better than the new movie will. 

It's a cash grab. A completely useless cash grab.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 28, 2015)

People love Steve Jobs, it's only natural he would get a movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> People love Steve Jobs, it's only natural he would get a movie.



A movie? He has like 3.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2015)

It's only a matter of time before this turns to Steve Jobs Saga


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve Jobs trilogy. What could go wrong?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2015)

cancer **


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who said they're immune? I didn't. But they are making the mullah, check their  record profits from the last few months last year they posted and tell me they're not successful at what they do?



Remember Speedy, it's cool to hate popular things.
"Look at all these going crazy over some phone, Android masterace! Apple marketing doesn't work on me! I'm a special fucking snowflake!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

omg of course you're an Apple ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

I got Sword of Doom on blu ray and man it looks great.  da 2nd best samurai film ever :33


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

being tech illiterate is nothing to be proud about


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

tech illiterate


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2015)

[youtube]sTl0nms_5ow[/youtube]


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2015)

^          .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Grand Budapest Hotel

Surprisingly entertaining; seeing the old faces of my childhood was surreal, it was also as creative as it was witty.

B+


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> [youtube]sTl0nms_5ow[/youtube]



Better than the film.

*American Sniper - 5/10*

It was okay, I thought Cooper was really good in it. That's pretty much it though, nothing else stood out whatsoever.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

you fucking america hater


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

Deep down I think I always knew Han was a terrorist


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> cancer **


damn        lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

American Sniper is basically the same film as Lone Survivor.  They just decided to give it lots of awards since Eastwood is involved.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

Anti-America scums


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Did Rukia even see it yet?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Of course not.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2015)

Batman Begins is better on the second watch. Definitely the best origin story for Batman period.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

How can someone who didn't see the film tell me what the film is like?


though I admit, that was a pretty good comparison


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 28, 2015)

I didn't want to see it. 

It would have probably been more interesting if they portrayed the Kyle from his own autobiography, pretty weird to just skip over all of that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Batman Returns is fucking great.  Even with the terrible wigs and facial hair.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm disappointed they haven't dedicated a movie to the greatest American businessmen, the Koch Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> Christ.
> 
> 1. Steve Jobs was such a piece of shit.
> 2. Stop wasting talent on him.
> 3. Ashton Kutcher was more than enough talent to portray the fuck-stick.


Steve Jobs is basically a modern Thomas Edison.  He will be remembered as this brilliant inventive man.  But he was actually a thug that stole most of his success from others.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

man you know the thread is in shambles when Massarace is our best troll


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

Batman Returns the GOAT Batman movie

idc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Rukia called Jobs a thug

heh heh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Batman Returns the GOAT Batman movie
> 
> idc



The Dark Knight tops it in my opinion, but yeah great Bat film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

I will admit though that I am a Tesla sympathizer.  I really am just looking for opportunities to take shots at Edison.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will admit though that I am a Tesla sympathizer.  I really am just looking for opportunities to take shots at Edison.



You and Edison have beef from way back huh?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

I sold out though.  I work for his company.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending.

Radio Times: Which Doctor should you travel with?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2015)

Grape said:


> The problem is that another movie just came out that accomplished this, and from what I'm reading, did it better than the new movie will.
> 
> It's a cash grab. A completely useless cash grab.



And I'll watch none of them. 

Mullah makes the Hollywood world go round buddy. Thought you guessed it by now. 



Masterpiece said:


> Remember Speedy, it's cool to hate popular things.
> "Look at all these going crazy over some phone, Android masterace! Apple marketing doesn't work on me! I'm a special fucking snowflake!



Android users are definitely not hipsters. 

Maybe Windows phone users (I have two Winphones) or maybe the original Nokia hipsters still using symbian.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone who likes Burton's Batman movies is a piece of shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty sure Burton's Batman movies influenced the Lore a great deal, especially around the mid 90's- early 00's.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Good addition to Teens react.

[YOUTUBE]gYciKG3b5Ek[/YOUTUBE]

I wish they had someone like Masterpiece reacting though.  Opportunity missed.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2015)

Tough decision to make


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2015)

You're only young once Yasha. Go for it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2015)

Some people say if it's a life-changing decision, don't think with your head, use your gut. I wish it could be as easy as that.

My family is against it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Time to leave the nest.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 28, 2015)

well I mean you could listen to your family

or you can do what you actually wanna do and bounce for a year.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd feel bad for a while about it, but I personally think it'd be worth it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty sure Burton's Batman movies influenced the Lore a great deal, especially around the mid 90's- early 00's.



Listen here you imbecile no Movie has influence Batman lore. Infact by the time the movie came out Batman was already heading down that path years before.


Burton Movie butchered the lore


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

From Malaysia to New Zealand? 

Dooo eeettt!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2015)

Going from a shit hole to a civilize nation tough choice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Listen here you imbecile no Movie has influence Batman lore. Infact by the time the movie came out Batman was already heading down that path years before.
> 
> 
> Burton Movie butchered the lore



Lol why you mad tho?

You're wrong--so wrong, but that's ok.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2015)

posting to resubscribe to this shithole


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

:33**


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2015)

Yasha - do it. Take a chance; your family will understand.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 28, 2015)

In b4 the theatre gets Yasha disowned by his family.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2015)

You should cum to Arizona instead...and we can spend the rest of eternity together.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

**


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2015)

Honestly though, I've always wanted to go - especially South Island.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

Bring mosquito repellant Yasha!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 28, 2015)

I believe you know you're a monster too


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2015)

[youtube]kl8F-8tR8to[/youtube]

this looks terrible


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

homegirl got swords for feet and shit

I'mma see it day one


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

I heard it is good Jena.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

lol no you didn't


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 28, 2015)

molten steel balls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Reminds me of those terrible agent cody banks movies.

Will watch though, choreography looks to be on point.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol no you didn't


Kingsman?  Sure I did.  The word is out.  It is good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JA1WtLl3mXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

It looks dumb, and maybe better than Kick-Ass.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

It's not like that's hard.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's not like that's hard.



But I'm really hard.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

I know, I'm expecting a 6 at best.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Rukia, you should stop contributing to the people in your state's health. Let them all rot.

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jan/22/us-senate-man-climate-change-global-warming-hoax


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought this was pretty cool. 

[YOUTUBE]Y4jb9c-YXJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

Not sure whats up with the youtube thing not working for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

You just use the code after the "v=".


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks. That was pissing me off.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Batman Returns the GOAT Batman movie
> 
> idc



How To Spot a Pleb.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2015)

ballstick pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow.  I'm disappointed that I missed the Pro Bowl this year.

[YOUTUBE]mDp-ABzpRX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

The i*c*st storyline was funny as hell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The i*c*st storyline was funny as hell.



I know!

As a kid I didn't realize how bold it was of them to write this for a sitcom.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

Speaking of story lines I just couldn't get into the Charlize Theron stuff in season 3.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Arrested Development would have been a lot better if Ron Howard didn't do the voice overs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Speaking of story lines I just couldn't get into the Charlize Theron stuff in season 3.



Yup, I didn't really feel any chemistry between her and Jason.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I'm disappointed that I missed the Pro Bowl this year.
> 
> [youtube]mDp-ABzpRX8[/youtube]



My buddy flew out to work security at the superbowl today. I didn't even know it was this weekend.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2015)

One of my favorite running jokes is the shit with Anne


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2015)

Americans is a hard show to watch week-to-week.  I'm constantly worried about Elizabeth and Philip getting caught.  Would be much easier as a binge watch I'm sure.


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2015)

Fuck you and your Audi, D 
[YOUTUBE]LpaLgF1uLB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2015)

Maleficent: D-

I was mostly bored throughout my viewing. The special effects had their moment, but outside of a few moments, they ranged from solid to bad. The action underwhelmed me and there wasn't anywhere near as much as the trailers suggested. I also expected Maleficent to be more of a villain, but she more or less turns good after she plants the curse. The girl is too pure. The fairies were too annoying. The story between Maleficent and Stefan was relatively compelling and I did like Diavel, but both threads are underdeveloped. 

But above everything, the film feels like a 1st act that has been stretched out to a full running time. It's hard to care about the primary relationship between Aurora and Maleficent when Aurora doesn't even become an adult until the 40 minute mark. And she's sooo bland. 

I suppose it's not terrible for traditional reasons, but nothing stood out. "Alice in Wonderland" was more annoying, but it also had more ambition within its visuals. Even Jolie's performance underwhelmed me. I liked it when she was being kind of crazy and sinister, but that's like for 2 scenes worth...both of which the trailer exploited. In fact, the marketing presented it as an action-fantasy. I wouldn't have bothered watching it if it was advertised as a traditional fairy tail. To its credit though, I did like the deconstruction of 'true loves kiss'...even though we've seen it done in other, better movies by now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Fuck you and your Audi, D
> [YOUTUBE]LpaLgF1uLB8[/YOUTUBE]



Doesn't look very safe or practical, alot of accidents can happen from this. 

Also Let a cop car see you going on "insane mode" and see what happens.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 29, 2015)

*The Guest*- Damn what a movie .

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Speaking of story lines I just couldn't get into the Charlize Theron stuff in season 3.



I only found the Mr X stuff funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Got a day off because of the snow. Fuck yeah. Gonna watch movies all day.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2015)

Kingsman looks so dumb it could actually be fun.
Judging by the trailer it doesn't try to take itself seriously.
Might watch.


Ah that scene. For years i had no idea what the hell that woman was trying to say because the term does not exist in german.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me Slice will go see kingsmen, he'll probably give it a 5/5


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Kingsman looks so dumb it could actually be fun.
> Judging by the trailer it doesn't try to take itself seriously.
> Might watch.
> 
> ...




To be fair the script probably said to draw the outline of a square, but the bitch drew a rectangle.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Doesn't surprise me Slice will go see kingsmen, he'll probably give it a 5/5







Grape said:


> To be fair the script probably said to draw the outline of a square, but the bitch drew a rectangle.



Wouldn't have changed anything. _"Sei kein Quadrat"_ makes no sense at all.


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

I know, but it just makes me laugh because the expression doesn't make sense with "rectangle".


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2015)

The Flash episodes 1-4

1 - This is kinda fun. But why did they make Weather Wizard a throwaway villain? Was surprised to see Iris be so young. Det. West is a good addition though, much potential with him knowing about Barry from the beginning.
2 - Does DC even have a version of the multiple man? Guess they do now. Liked it way less than the first.
3 - This was no fun at all lame villain, lame pacing, lame everything
4 - _"... his name is Leonard Snart" _ By that line the previous two episodes were forgiven.  Love their version of Cold.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Okay one of you chumps pm me a film choice for Film Club.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Paused everything. Still not downloading.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

The cyber police is coming, pack light, and get out!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Enno tryna' sabotage


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I only found the Mr X stuff funny.



I believe it is Mr F.


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

Enno gonna end up in court and paying 35k a movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you going to snitch on him? You seem like the type


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2015)

Elysium is an atrocious film isn't it?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

no

it's not


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Elysium is an atrocious film isn't it?



Not atrocious. Just really mediocre.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2015)

Para, check out Tetsou and Youth. It's good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Para doesn't want to 'cause it'd mean I get to say I told him so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Para doesn't want to 'cause it'd mean I get to say I told him so.



Someone is self involved.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

**


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

Stunna with what appears to be hoodlums in an avatar?

I'm not buying it, Stunna. I think this is more suitable for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

What  would you say gives them the appearance of hoodlums, Grape?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

wtf why they gotta be hoodlums


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't know if I should go see The Loft


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, thems cats are hoodlums. I can tell.



Stunna said:


> wtf why they gotta be hoodlums



I would guess it's because of broken homes and lack of father figures giving them guidance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Grape's racism made me realize Mastarace is slipping...

When is the last time he brought up pure-blooded white women?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

this is some tryhard racism smh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

so, par for the course


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't remember this 

You never seemed like a genuine racist to me.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

I wasn't talking about you Gesy


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2015)

I was obliterated drinking copious amounts of malt liquor, and it was at like 3:00AM.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2015)

None of us are racists. Genuine racists wouldn't be posting in a multiracial thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

I do legit hate diversity tho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

did anyone doubt you did


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> None of us are racists. Genuine racists wouldn't be posting in a multiracial thread.



I don't think that's true exactly, but yeah, none of the regulars here give off a racist vibe.



Masterpiece said:


> I do legit hate diversity tho



>Most likely to have biracial children


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone gives off a rapist vibe, Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Anyone gives off a rapist vibe, Gesy?



Martialhorror, he's too bald to be cracking pedo jokes


That's like me cracking jokes about robbing people; the whole room would get uncomfortable.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a crush on Warpaint's drummer


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2015)

I still feel bad for him that he took Jena's post personally and shaved his head.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2015)

lol, but I always shave my head. It's a repeating process. I slowly evolve from sexual manbeast baldness to middle aged pedo baldness and back again. Not that shaving my head is going to protect you kiddies.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, but I always shave my head. It's a repeating process. I slowly evolve from sexual manbeast baldness to middle aged pedo baldness and back again. Not that shaving my head is going to protect you kiddies.



I'm kidding

Dont rape me, bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm kidding
> 
> Dont rape me, bro.



*caresses* It's far too late for that! But I shall give you a choice! Butt pillaging or...you must watch "Terror Toons"!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I still feel bad for him that he took Jena's post personally and shaved his head.



I'm sure it looks better that way, so no reason to feel bad for.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 29, 2015)

Bald eh - that's gotta fucking suck.

@ Jena - first season of Community was hysterical.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Some people look really good bald-- i'm not sure i'm one of them.


----------



## Jena (Jan 29, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> @ Jena - first season of Community was hysterical.



Glad you liked!



Yasha said:


> I still feel bad for him that he took Jena's post personally and shaved his head.



My advice is solid. Bald head is better than partial-hair.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

I suddenly remember when I was taking a test in elementary school and getting a great angle of this girl wearing a miniskirt and I couldn't concentrate


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

we didn't know you got held back


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Her name was Assata and her had the biggest ass


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

In elementary school?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

Para.  I know you will agree with this take.

I can't wait for Seventh Son to finally come out.  I am so fucking tired of the advertisements.  Why is the studio doubling down on a film that has no hope of giving them a decent return????


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Her name was Assata and her had the biggest ass



just realized her name was Ass|ata, thought it was just some random ghetto name and didn't even attempt to pronounce it at first.

Well played:ignoramus


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2015)

Gesy smh lmao


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

I got about 800 followers on Tumblr


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

BTW Masterrace, Toronto was named the best city in the world to live in...


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

You gonna do my immigration papers or sponsor me?


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> You gonna do my immigration papers or sponsor me?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2015)

Get behind me Masterrace, I've got dibs.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

Suge Knight just killed a man


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Suge Knight just killed a man



Juan on that one hour old Sin time 

And yeah, that was dumb as fuck by him.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

sin time?

It just got reported an hour ago


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> sin time?
> 
> It just got reported an hour ago



No, I mean, this was already news before you posted it. It's just not a topic most here would care about, though.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Detective said:


>



I'll be in Washington soon enough. That close proximity to Seattle & British Columbia


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Also dat world class coffee and hiking/skiing for days opputunity


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

Washington isn't known for its snow

but it's rain


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2015)

Suge Knight has probably killed lots of people.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Washington isn't known for its snow
> 
> but it's rain


He mentioned British Columbia dude.  Not exactly hard to get to Whistler.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

I like Suge Knight.  Not like he killed anyone I know personally.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Suge Knight has probably killed lots of people.



C knows where the bodies are buried. C knows whats up.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> He mentioned British Columbia dude.  Not exactly hard to get to Whistler.





Even in Washington, they have plenty of resorts.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

oh right we have those too


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah but California got that heat I don't fuck with.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

Para, who you got winning the Super Bowl?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

yeah the summers can get pretty hot.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para, who you got winning the Super Bowl?



The Pats are uneven at stopping the run and Seattle are better tacklers so I have them winning.  I suspect it'll be a close game, but any defense that can turn the ball over to Green Bay 5 times and still win is the team i'm going to give the edge to.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 29, 2015)

paras gay irl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

Para is a little like Demarcus Cousins.  He is an emotional lesbian.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para is a little like Demarcus Cousins.  He is an emotional lesbian.



Oh man, when Cousins said that line, it killed me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh man, when Cousins said that line, it killed me.


Deandre Jordan definitely looks like he doesn't know how to read.  Don't forget that one.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2015)

that's my favorite Boogie moment


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2015)

East coast confirmed worst coast
I need to get away


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

*Walk Among the Tombstones*

Not as bad as I was led to believe; but it's a very safe and predictable film. 

C+



Rukia said:


> I like Suge Knight.  Not like he killed anyone I know personally.



heh heh

I like this post


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> East coast confirmed worst coast
> I need to get away



You'd think they would spread out after that whole unfair labor thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Walk Among the Tombstones*
> 
> Not as bad as I was led to believe; but it's a very safe and predictable film.
> 
> C+



How is a little girl getting her fingers chopped off safe?

Ugh, I get to see "Project Almanac" tomorrow...something I wouldn't really want to see even if it had a positive reception.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

I hated the tonal shift every time the kid shows up


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2015)

Suge acting like it's still 1995


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

Watching *Short Peace*; this shit got super dark.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

Man you got me interested, so I googled it and it's a fucking anime 

EDIT: Oh wait it's a movie, I'll check it out then.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

Imagine that; someone mentioning an anime film here.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Imagine that; me mentioning an animated film here.



Fix'd


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

Point still stands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> How is a little girl getting her fingers chopped off safe?



She lived didn't she?

These are the same people who'll give your wife back in a bunch of pieces, they were complete Psychos, so not coming back in one piece when in  their care doesn't surprise me. I kepting expecting the black kid to die since Neeson kept putting him in dangerous situations.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2015)

I can dig the way they handled season 4 of Arrested Development. I think 2 and 4 are my favorite seasons after a 2nd viewing. Definitely looking forward to what they do with 5.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]KkfOUxW7N2w[/YOUTUBE]


Dropping this here too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol, Whedon is crying about misogyny in super hero films.  That is pretty rich coming from the guy that hands Black Widow off to a different dude every film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

reporting on Whedon's feminist stance is p sin time

new GoT trailer's out btw--it's cam quality tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2015)

Not really.  He spoke out about it again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Samavarti (Jan 30, 2015)

*Over the Garden Wall* ~ 9/10

Fantastic mini-series. completely exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

Sama


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Suge acting like it's still 1995


The hip hop game got soft man.  Not worth it; too much money involved now.  Suge never evolved though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

>Rukia talking about "the hip hop game"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2015)

You've been Rukia'd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2015)

Project Almanac: C+

Honestly, it wasn't bad. It had a fun 1st act (30 minutes?) and a pretty intense final act (20 minutes?). The problem was that the 2nd act (middle block) was pretty slow. The concert can best be summed up as padding in order to reach the 90 minute runningtime. Not bad to watch on TV, but don't go to the theaters.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2015)

Nightcrawler


Great.
Can?t believe Jake wasn?t nominated for an oscar, he?s had great stuff over the years but never seen him quite like this, he was nothing like himself at all.
The plot was exciting, and helped a lot by the visuals. Mostly the themes were great about the morals of modern media culture and examining the state of young people in the current economy of low job security et cetera


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

Agreed, I think Jake gave the best performance of last year.

Not giving him a nomination is downright criminal


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, not winning okay, the academy makes different decisions allt he time,  but not even getting the nomination just baffles me. I can't comprehend that at all.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

Gyllenhaal never had a chance and you're fooling yourself you thought so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2015)

Jake was fucking robbed.  I agree completely.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2015)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]MNpkSyryQz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2015)

Really titty? That many spoiler tags for that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2015)

^That's the joke.png



Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MNpkSyryQz4[/YOUTUBE]


 MK 10 looks great, I can't wait.


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2015)

MK getting the most exposure its gotten in years


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2015)

Watching Arrow
His little sister man...


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2015)

Annoyed the hell out of me in season 1, but she comes around


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2015)

Let's Be Cops: B-

Huh, this was surprisingly tolerable. Not great, but there are some funny moments and for whatever reason, the serious parts worked on me. Somehow, this comedy had more tension (when they face consequences of pretending to be cops) than most action-thrillers. The love story is still too formulaic and Andy Garcia looks bored.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Didi said:


> Yeah, not winning okay, the academy makes different decisions allt he time,  but not even getting the nomination just baffles me. I can't comprehend that at all.



The members of the Academy who vote on who will be nominated and subsequently on who will win are made up of the writers, directors, actors, designers etc. who are themselves former nominees. To become a member of the Academy all you have to do is be nominated for an Oscar. 

A side-effect of this is that most members of the Academy are far, far too busy making movies for most of the year to get to see any- and studios that want an Oscar decide which ones are the most "Oscar-worthy" and start politicking on behalf of said movie. If you are a member oft the Academy and you are making a film or just chilling out at home, you can expect people representing this or that "Oscar-worthy" title to be sending their movies your way and trying to convince you to vote for it (I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if there is a fair amount of corruption going on behind the scenes in the form of borderline-bribery etc. as well; ie. "here is a $5,000 gift card and why don't you vote for _American Sniper?_", though that's just my very-plausible conspiracy theory). 

So if _Nightcrawler_ didn't get a nomination, odds are its because a) it didn't politick very well, or b) more likely, it didn't politick at all because nobody thought it would even GET a nomination due to the fact that it was released in Autumn and as everybody knows, Oscar-season is in or around January. I can totally see the scenario being that nobody expecting _Nightcrawler_ to have received the critical acclaim it did and therefore nobody went round petitioning the members of the Academy to vote for it, thus nobody did. Same with _The Lego Movie._


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2015)

I stand firm in my belief that Lego wasn't nominated because.. 

1) it's a two hour advertisement
  1a) Lego doesn't need more advertising than they already have (profits up 10% in 2014 versus 2013)
1b) Lego reached into Hollywood's pockets. Kids want toys from the movies they see, so instead of X or Y product, they want Lego
b) it's not really an exceptional animated movie


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy shit MKX looks so fucking awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on that


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2015)

*Letters from Iwo Jima*

War films bore me in general. Patriotism, territory, sacrifice for country, honorable death - all these terms mean nothing to me. I can't relate to any of the characters at all.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought "Flags of Our Fathers" was better than "Letters from Iwo Jima", although spotting the connections between the films is pretty funny. Neither is especially great though. "Flags" is good, "Letters" is okay.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2015)

There are alot of articles about the corruption in Hollywood. Oscar season is mostly a pat on the back for Academy members. You are talking about an Academy that's mostly white and really old. These people are set in their own bubble. 

As for Jake. Nightcrawler not getting a nomination is sad but not suprising. I don't think the Studio really petitioned for him. Not like Clint Eastwood anyway. It's all about networking and getting backers. It's everything but the performance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't like war movie in general and Letters from Iwo Jima is war movie on Auto Pilot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2015)

The academies isn't about real art, there's a reason why it's on network tv.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)

I saw Interstellar:

9.5/10


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 31, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> There are alot of articles about the corruption in Hollywood. Oscar season is mostly a pat on the back for Academy members. You are talking about an Academy that's mostly white and really old. These people are set in their own bubble.
> 
> As for Jake. Nightcrawler not getting a nomination is sad but not suprising. I don't think the Studio really petitioned for him. Not like Clint Eastwood anyway. It's all about networking and getting backers. It's everything but the performance.



You don't need to read articles to know that Hollywood is just a Jewish circlejerk.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)

MURALLLLLLLL


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)

TRONNNNNNN


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

Mural


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Mural is good stuff


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

What's your favorite track?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Still need to go through the whole project, but Mural and Prisoner 1 & 2 so far


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, both good choices.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

My movie choices may be iffy, but I like to think I have a good ear for music. 	

Batman Begins

This film came out about 10 years ago, and it's still holding up with the films coming out today. As far as origin stories go, it' up there with Spider-man. Though it did have flaws such as it's over 2 hours length and the pacing issues it had in the beginning.

B+


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

Begins stomps Spider-Man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

It's up there, the different tones makes it feel like comparing apples to oranges. I think Spider-Man did the character justice. It also helps that it was one of my early cinema experiences.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

lol, up there with Spider-man.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

Right? 

Pseudo that shit, Gesy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2015)

batman beings up there with spiderman, that's jokes.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2015)

Batman Begins > Spider-Man by a good bit.


Haven't been through the whole things yet but off of some listen J Coles newest >>>>>> Lupes newest. Not surprising though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Spider-Man is a critically acclaimed film, and set the framework for the films that's coming out today...

Fuck you guys!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

People have revisited Spider-man.  There are now other super hero films to compare it to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Haven't been through the whole things yet but off of some listen J Coles newest >>>>>> Lupes newest. Not surprising though.



I've yet to give Cole's album a listen,  but nope this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> People have revisited Spider-man.  There are now other super hero films to compare it to.



I can agree with this, it didn't age well, Green Goblin looks like a Power Rangers villain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Winter Soldier is a lot better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Winter Soldier isn't an origin story though. Is Winter soldier better than Spider-man 2?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Batman Begins > Spider-Man by a good bit.
> 
> 
> Haven't been through the whole things yet but off of some listen J Coles newest >>>>>> Lupes newest. Not surprising though.


I fuck with J. Cole heavily, but Lupe destroyed him.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Winter Soldier isn't an origin story though. Is Winter soldier better than Spider-man 2?



Yes.



TittyNipple said:


> I fuck with J. Cole heavily, but Lupe destroyed him.



No.

Not like they battled anyway. Cole just put out a much better product.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Bump this noise


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Winter Soldier isn't an origin story though. Is Winter soldier better than Spider-man 2?


Absolutely.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My movie choices may be iffy, but I like to think I have a good ear for music.



You listen to like 90% rap 

and Spider-Man sucked


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

wouldn't say 90%, I mean I do have people like Ariana Grande and Amy Winehouse and bands like Tame Impala and Arctic Monkeys on my phone. Hell, I occasionally listen to the Beatles.

I'd say 60%-70% is rap and that's only because it's a genre i'm most familiar with. Looking for music in other genres is more of an experimentation thing.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2015)

I said 90% because everytime you post your shuffled list there's only one song that's not rap


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2015)

Gesy

Spiderman sucks


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I broke my nose homies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I said 90% because everytime you post your shuffled list there's only one song that's not rap



the law of probability I guess 

I have a bunch of tracks that doesn't show up when I shuffle for some reason.



Parallax said:


> Gesy
> 
> Spiderman sucks


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 31, 2015)

A B C IM BOUT TO CUM


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2015)

To be fair Gesy the new spiderman sucks

Try to get out of that argument


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2015)

When Spider-Man originally came out I liked the first movie. Upon 2nd look more recently I thought it was mediocre. So now my current ranking would out Amazing Spider-Man 2 in first for the SM movies. But the first Amazing was crap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

1.Spider-Man 2
2.Spider-Man
3.the rest


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys, I feel like a cheating scumbag right now....

I am about ready to receive delivery on my Audi, and suddenly I find out this Jaguar XE is set to be released soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

1.  Amazing Spider-man
2.  The rest


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 1.  Amazing Spider-man
> 2.  The rest



To be honest, I would rather forget that there were any Spider-man films altogether, and hope that the franchise would truly begin when Marvel buys back the rights from Sony.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

>Detective when he finally gets his Audi.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazing Spider-man at least had a good Gwen Stacy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

Emma Stone should have been MJ.

Going from Stone to Woodley is a downgrade.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

They aren't going to Woodley. I don't believe there will be another Amazing Spider-man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

I just saw a preview for the Super Bowl.  I'm excited about Katy Perry!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2015)

> In late July 2014, Sony announced that The Amazing Spider-Man 3 was delayed to an unspecified date in 2018.[120] Marc Webb revealed that Norman Osborn will indeed return in The Amazing Spider-Man 3



They have to  keep making films if they want to keep their cashcow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Lots of conflicting information.  We need to wait till this is actually in production before we make any assumptions.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuck off Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I just saw a preview for the Super Bowl.  I'm excited about Katy Perry!



y u lying doe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> y u lying doe


You honey dicking?

[YOUTUBE]bpo9qvRsQ98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Detective when he finally gets his Audi.



I know man. It feels like forever since the order was placed, but it's only been a couple months. 

But hopefully the wait is worth it. 

Dat Jaguar, doe.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2015)

Half time shows used to mean something.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Grape said:


> Half time shows used to mean something.


I know.  Celebrity Death Match.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2015)

Lord, I miss that show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You honey dicking?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bpo9qvRsQ98[/YOUTUBE]


Seriously though.  Not gonna lie.  The Interview made me a Kim fan.  Dude is funny as hell.


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, I feel like a cheating scumbag right now....
> 
> I am about ready to receive delivery on my Audi, and suddenly I find out this Jaguar XE is set to be released soon.



It's so ugly tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Seriously though.  Not gonna lie.  The Interview made me a Kim fan.  Dude is funny as hell.



Just seen it, movie was extremely meh, definitely the weakest Rogen/Franco collab.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's so ugly tho



You take that back, you bastard.


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y6PQ19BEE24[/YOUTUBE]
the jerky camera movement is irritating imo, but otherwise...


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2015)

Seth Rogen is basically Adam Sandler 2.0

It's disappointing :'(


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks like an average sedan


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks like several cars in one. 

BMW side, Maserati front, Mercedes rear.

Jaguar used to be original in their designs.

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 1.  Amazing Spider-man 2
> 2.  The rest



corrected
[YOUTUBE]926MH-zlZhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2015)

The Impossible: B

A bit too sappy and I find it amusing that when you consider all the destruction caused by the 2004 Tsunami in Asia, white people are the focus. But I have to admit that the actors sold it and this was one of the most convincing tsunamis to be captured in film. There's a certain nastiness about the aftermath. You can practically taste the disease. Somehow, the movie made Naomi Watts' exposed breasts look unpleasant. That kid was annoying though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2015)

gesy,


*Spoiler*: _This is a lot better than Spider-man_ 



[YOUTUBE]7SlILk2WMTI[/YOUTUBE]


Even Honest trailers admitted it was outstanding.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They aren't going to Woodley. I don't believe there will be another Amazing Spider-man.



In my opinion, the spiderman franchise ended with spiderman 3, i lost all desire to see any further renditions of the series. I feel like the money to rehash that story could've been better spent on another hero, like the flash for example or green arrow.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Seth Rogen is basically Adam Sandler 2.0
> 
> It's disappointing :'(



No way, I completely disagree


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Rogen plays the same guy every film, luckily, I like that guy.



Rukia said:


> gesy,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This is a lot better than Spider-man_
> ...



So? I can still like both.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

You said the line wrong, smh.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You said the line wrong, smh.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

just saw that Joker comic retcon

lolololol


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> just saw that Joker comic retcon
> 
> lolololol



I just woke up like 30 minutes ago. Link me, αshɘs.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

and the scan/pic has been removed from the OP too


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> and the scan has been removed from the OP too



......

......


.......


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Joker Retcon Scan_ 









This is some bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2015)

Give DC enough time and they will fuck everything up.  This whole Damian mess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Eh, that's not so bad, I thought Joker was gonna ending up being Bruce's brother or something. 

And the damian thing seems temporary.


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> and the scan/pic has been removed from the OP too





Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joker Retcon Scan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't even muster the effort to act surprised. the joker is a drug


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, that's not so bad, I thought Joker was gonna ending up being Bruce's brother or something.
> 
> And the damian thing seems temporary.



Real talk Gesy,

Ever since you changed to your current avy, I have somewhat forced myself to take your posts seriously.

And I don't like it. So stahp, and change it to something else. It's freaking me out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry D, I have a new set idea but I have to run it by a mod first.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2015)

that retcon sure is something else


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

The retcon changes nothing, Joker is Batman's most popular villain, that's his Lex Luthor--his Green Goblin. He was never going to go anywhere, he was always in a sense--immortal, all the retcon did was make it official.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Amazing Spider-man at least had a good Gwen Stacy.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2015)

Gesy

You suck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Concession.....


Accepted?


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2015)

DC 
This wasnt needed at all.


John Wick (it finally opened this week). 5/5

I was entertained. Simple and highly enjoyable Action film that is pretty well shot. Good pacing and refreshingly short running time. More like this please


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2015)

Plus i learned they wont show Birdman in my local cinema... I need to find the Time to go and see it in another city now.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Plus i learned they wont show Birdman in my local cinema... I need to find the Time to go and see it in another city now.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 1, 2015)

Hah, they don't show ANY good movies in my local cinema


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 1, 2015)

YOU KNOW YOU CAN NEVER DISS ME BABY YOU KNOW BETTER


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2015)

I love Katy Perry!  Great halftime show.


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2015)

Katy Perry is the distinguished type of lady who bleaches her asshole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Beautiful woman

Mediocre show


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Beautiful woman



I'm out


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2015)

Did you guys see that lion Perry was riding on? Majestic asf


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2015)

one of the worst calls in NFL/SB history

3 tries to run it in with Lynch, plus timeouts

and he gives it away on the first try


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> one of the worst calls in NFL/SB history
> 
> 3 tries to run it in with Lynch, plus timeouts
> 
> and he gives it away on the first try



Probably the worst ever. Not that I have seen every SB but I can't imagine a worse call being made than that.


Halftime show was okay. No wardrobe malfunction, her outfits weren't sexy enough and the Missy Elliot part was garbage. I thought she was dead 

Lenny Kravitz part was kind of cool but too limited. Couldn't help being reminded of Hunger Games though. Katy Perry in an outfit made of fire riding in like a G and Lenny Kravitz, the guy who designed Katniss outfit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2015)

Great game.  Just some thoughts.

I personally really blew it.  I thought that the Patriots should have let the Seahawks score on first down.  I thought that they needed that time to score a tying field goal.  I was obviously wrong.  I never could have imagined that they would throw the ball when New England was clearly helpless to stop the run.

Seattle still had a chance to keep things interesting.  They could have forced New England to run a play.  That encroachment penalty was inexcusable.

I'm thrilled that the Patriots won.  Seattle showed us just how classless they can be at the end of the game.  Glad to see them get some comeuppance.  

The commercials were horrendous.  It seems like we got a lot of propaganda this year.  Every group in America is trying to cram their messages down our throats.  Microsoft and Toyota in particular were awful.

First thing I do tomorrow is search for Gronk.  I want to know about his Super Bowl after party.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Did you guys see that lion Perry was riding on? Majestic asf


Yeah, that was cool.  Perry was well taken care of.  She had a great halftime budget.


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

Awful, awful playcall. carroll should get ripped and the oc should be fired


you couldn't choke harder if you tried


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm out





U wut M8?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Pats knew they were going to give it to lynch, he was 99% of their Offense. The pats played a brilliant mind game that fucked with Sea Hawks which was not calling a time out.

What that means was if they had stopped Lynch then and there it would have resulting in a field goal and game over. 

So they tried another option which was really what I think the Pats wanted.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The commercials were horrendous.  It seems like we got a lot of propaganda this year.  Every group in America is trying to cram their messages down our throats.  Microsoft and Toyota in particular were awful.



My God

The super Bowl-- A time when people want are gettin as drunk and high as possible, isn't the time to give us PSAs about feminism and dead kids, like what..the fuck?

And the two trailers that we got are of movies I don't care for.

edit: Forgot about Furious 7


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2015)

*Reservoir Dogs:* 8.5/10 - Fucking Great


----------



## teddy (Feb 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> edit: Forgot about Furious 7



Pretty much the only thing i cared about. shit looks crazy


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: _Joker Retcon Scan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it.

One thing I like about Snyder is that he's always trying to invigorate new ideas into the mythos and this one I think is pretty solid.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Pats knew they were going to give it to lynch, he was 99% of their Offense.



More like 50% 

Matthews had as many yards and a TD



> What that means was if they had stopped Lynch then and there it would have resulting in a field goal and game over.



It was 2nd and 1 with :26 seconds left and I think the Hawks had 1 timeout left. So they had 3 plays and time to score.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2015)

Losing the game by only a few feet would definitely make me lose sleep.

You better believe the trip home is awkward as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

I haven't been watching the show.  But I kept the TV on NBC.  The Blacklist was alright tonight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Should I start Arrow?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2015)

You Should


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You Should



thanks bruh


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2015)

Night Shift: B+

Exceptional 80's comedy, occasionally dragged down by quirks of the decade (awkward pacing, lazy editing, attempts at being deep- albeit the actors made that side work).


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm renewing my LA Fitness membership either today or tomorrow.

Not that I'm fat or anything i'm 125lbs 5'6 but yeah, I just want them abs and biceps back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

You are a scrawny dude.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You are a scrawny dude.



I'm sorry I'm not big enough to not see my dick when I standing up straight looking downwards


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

5'6 125 

How old are you?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> 5'6 125
> 
> How old are you?



I'm actually Kobe Bryant


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Did you guys see that lion Perry was riding on? Majestic asf


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2015)

Just watched the performance during lunchbreak.
Was she was flying around with the "_The more you know_" star? 


And when did Missy Elliot lose so much weight?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm dropping weight and only been gym once this year.

Trampolining looks fun.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

That's a really profound quote you've got italicized in your sig, Broly.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> That's a really profound quote you've got italicized in your sig, Broly.



thanks mate, it's fucking zyzz breh


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> 5'6 125
> 
> How old are you?



Yeah, 125 lbs at 5"6 is rather skinny, and more accurately, unhealthy as body mass. Generally 145 lb is the low end for the 5"6 height, with 155 lb being middle and 165 lb being the bulkier side.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, 125 lbs at 5"6 is rather skinny, and more accurately, unhealthy as body mass.




*Spoiler*: __ 








judge my breh


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, 125 lbs at 5"6 is rather skinny, and more accurately, unhealthy as body mass.



I honestly can't remember ever meeting a male that size unless we are talking pretty young. I don't think my wife is far off of those measurements tbh with you. I think she is maybe 5'5 120 or something around that. 

I am not making fun or anything but it does seem uncommonly small.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

why you hidin' your face, cuzzo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> More like 50%
> 
> Matthews had as many yards and a TD
> 
> ...



The idea was to waste a play because if they ran Lynch and he was stopped then they had to use a time out and then if they didn't make it again then they would be in a situational play which would might bite them in the ass again.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother, your chest is sunk in and your ribs are protruding out.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The idea was to waste a play because if they ran Lynch and he was stopped then they had to use a time out and then if they didn't make it again then they would be in a situational play which would might bite them in the ass again.



If the idea is to waste a play why try something so risky? Wouldn't you just roll Wilson out and ultimately throw it out of the back of the end zone or something? 

I don't really follow the logic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why you hidin' your face, cuzzo


cause i only show my face on my social media accounts



Detective said:


> Brother, your chest is sunk in and your ribs are protruding out.



das cause i was flexing inwards breh


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

That first pic looked like a Justin Bieber selfie. Although he has a little bit of muscle on him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

That's because I'm Persian bieber.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, 125 lbs at 5"6 is rather skinny, and more accurately, unhealthy as body mass. Generally 145 lb is the low end for the 5"6 height, with 155 lb being middle and 165 lb being the bulkier side.



Detective is fat


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Detective is fat



I'm so healthy dawg


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

BMI is a stupid number for measuring health and overall fitness. 

My trainer at the gym was maybe 5'9 230 lbs or more but was jacked and had abs. He only ate healthy and his doctor would always joke with him that he was severely obese. 

Everyone knows that number is a joke of a barometer.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon is fat ranting


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Also Detective, T.J Dillashaw is 5'6 and weigh 135.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2015)

has Masterrace tell us how tall he is before

I suspect he's rather small


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

RAW is tonight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AdBoybKnzZw[/YOUTUBE]

REST IN PEACE BRUH
I WILL NOT DIE MIRIN


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

I need to get Beats Headphones.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> I need to get Beats Headphones.



Been wanting a pair but they are just way too overpriced. You can get great quality headphones for much cheaper even if they don't look as cool.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Been wanting a pair but they are just way too overpriced. You can get great quality headphones for much cheaper even if they don't look as cool.



Been using V-Moda for a while, but I need the switch up to the wireless Beats for the gym.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> They sure do look fat and unhealthy. Both will probably die tomorrow if they eat another snack.



They look ugly that's what they look like
And they're not UFC champion either


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> They look ugly that's what they look like
> And they're not UFC champion either



They are AFC North champions.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Zyzz is the son of Zeus.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

>AFC

Oh and based on that picture, if you don't think James Harrison is fat, I give up.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Well, D was on the unhealthy thing. I just said it seems uncommonly small for a male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do not think you understand.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 2, 2015)

Grape said:


> I do not think you understand.



Maybe you should be more clear then.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

Shots fired


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2015)

*Fury - 8/10*

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you guys enjoy this Super Bowl commercial?

[YOUTUBE]dKUy-tfrIHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2015)

Hahaha, what an advert for an insurance company.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Might change my set into Superman if the sig is good enough.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2015)

*Blood Diamond*

TIA!!! 

Jennifer Connelly's eyes are more beautiful than any diamonds in the world. 

Leo got robbed of Oscar. Christ, give him the little gold man already! Yeah. yeah. 

8.5/10

Enno would hate this film to death.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Man Of Steel's OST will never get old.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2015)

>Leo got robbed of Oscar
>same year There Will Be Blood came out

stop trolling Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

What?  Leo had a terrible South African accent in that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Man Of Steel's OST will never get old.


best part of that basic ass movie


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> best part of that basic ass movie


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, yeah. You peeps go on hating. Leo will get it one day.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna you raved about it when it came out!  You proudly wore that Superman symbol for months.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DDSDloAcxAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2015)

Not the first time Stunna changed his view due to peer pressure. Remember Battle Royale?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't wait for Batman/Superman.

I know Snyder has the balls to admit that Superman >>>> Batman.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Did I tell you guys that my little cousin's middle name is Kal-El?

His first name is Cyrus.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not the first time Stunna changed his view due to peer pressure. Remember Battle Royale?


puh-lease


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

He's right Stunna.  You changed your tune in a big way.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

troll someone else, pls


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys enjoy this Super Bowl commercial?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dKUy-tfrIHY[/YOUTUBE]



we need more dead children on tv


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xAsjRRMMg_Q[/YOUTUBE]

not a dry eye was in the house


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

I thought the commercials were lousy.  But this was a winner.

[YOUTUBE]RVNzNrh70yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

The Kim Kardashian one is the best.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rqbomTIWCZ8[/YOUTUBE]

the winner


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]xAsjRRMMg_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> not a dry eye was in the house



[youtube]blDezzNEX3E[/youtube]

if they gonna show another fucking hardee's commercial with some naked chick moaning into a sandwich, this ad should've been allowed to play tbqh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't approve of cruelty to puppies.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

how was that so controversial??


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how was that so controversial??



I don't care enough to look into this, but I'd be willing to wager a certain organization that starts with P threw a hissy fit and stomped their feet and screamed until it was pulled.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> I don't care enough to look into this, but I'd be willing to wager a certain organization that starts with P threw a hissy fit and stomped their feet and screamed until it was pulled.


TELL PETA MY MINK IS DRAGGIN ON THE FLOOR


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> how was that so controversial??


The woman is vile for one.  I want a tornado to drop that farmhouse on her.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> TELL PETA MY MINK IS DRAGGIN ON THE FLOOR



Go vegan: wear a people coat instead.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]xAsjRRMMg_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> not a dry eye was in the house


My dad was really vocal about how much he hated this commercial.  Claims it was way too sad.

Trying to watch the Super Bowl.  Don't want to watch heavy stuff like this.


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> My dad was really vocal about how much he hated this commercial.  Claims it was way too sad.
> 
> Trying to watch the Super Bowl.  Don't want to watch heavy stuff like this.



Saddest part of the superbowl was that Lenny Kravitz was listed as the second act but he had to sing one of Katy Perry's songs for like 30 seconds before he was banished off-stage. He was probably so excited to be doing something for once. He probably called his mom like "Mom!! I'm going to sing on TV again like I'm relevant!!" and then he found out he just had to shield his junk with a guitar while Katy Perry tried to grind on him. 

He probably went home after that and just stared in the mirror for ten minutes while silently removing his eyeliner.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Shoulda been Kanye West.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2015)

Lenny and Missy were brought in as stall tactics.  Katy changed outfits.  And the engineers moved the stage around and set up the next props.

Katy Perry isn't a great singer.  And a football stadium isn't a good venue for singing.  So her singing wasn't great.  But her performance was adequate.

Mediocre singing aside.  It was a good show.  It felt like the opening games at the Olympics.  Not easy to set-up and tear down the stage; the engineers deserve a ton of credit.  All of the performers do; the sharks had me in stitches.  Good start to the year for Katy.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

this shark meme has gone too far


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2015)

I didn't actually see the half time show


----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this shark meme has gone too far


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this shark meme has gone too far



There's a shark meme?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Jena (Feb 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Lenny and Missy were brought in as stall tactics.  Katy changed outfits.  And the engineers moved the stage around and set up the next props.
> 
> Katy Perry isn't a great singer.  And a football stadium isn't a good venue for singing.  So her singing wasn't great.  But her performance was adequate.
> 
> Mediocre singing aside.  It was a good show.  It felt like the opening games at the Olympics.  Not easy to set-up and tear down the stage; the engineers deserve a ton of credit.  All of the performers do; the sharks had me in stitches.  Good start to the year for Katy.



Best halftime show was MIA

[youtube]qlEUz1IlN70[/youtube]

*legendary*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

this is a GOAT-tier gif


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2015)

Even titty isn't having none of it


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2015)

Had to google the shark thing.










They're so fucking adorable! :33


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2015)

Sometimes I think Jena is lovely. Other times I am scared of her.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]blDezzNEX3E[/youtube]
> 
> if they gonna show another fucking hardee's commercial with some naked chick moaning into a sandwich, this ad should've been allowed to play tbqh





Stunna said:


> how was that so controversial??





Jena said:


> I don't care enough to look into this, but I'd be willing to wager a certain organization that starts with P threw a hissy fit and stomped their feet and screamed until it was pulled.




Have you guys seriously never heard of puppy farms?

Fuck Peta, but fuck puppy farms almost just as much.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2015)

That ad isn't about puppy farm though. The owner trained her puppy to find its way home so that she could sell it over and over again.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That ad isn't about puppy farm though. The owner trained her puppy to find its way home so that she could sell it over and over again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

That Jeff Bridges album is gold.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> Saddest part of the superbowl was that Lenny Kravitz was listed as the second act but he had to sing one of Katy Perry's songs for like 30 seconds before he was banished off-stage. He was probably so excited to be doing something for once. He probably called his mom like "Mom!! I'm going to sing on TV again like I'm relevant!!" and then he found out he just had to shield his junk with a guitar while Katy Perry tried to grind on him.
> 
> He probably went home after that and just stared in the mirror for ten minutes while silently removing his eyeliner.



I see Lenny Kravitz a lot on TV despite not having too many big hits.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I see Lenny Kravitz a lot on TV despite not having too many big hits.



He was some Hunger Games character eh?


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2015)

Lenny Kravitz is the Black Jew. Like the Bear Jew, but black, and less threatening.


----------



## Jena (Feb 3, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I see Lenny Kravitz a lot on TV despite not having too many big hits.



He's acting now....not sure if the singing career is still happening though.


It just made me laugh because he was mentioned as part of the act...but Missy Elliot ended up performing longer than he did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2015)

God damn it. I think I got caught by a speeding camera, one of those school zone protection cameras. I was only going around 45 mph, but I guess since school was in session, the speed was reduced from that to either 30-35. I didn't notice. Scared the crap out of me though. I've never had this happen before, so hopefully the fine won't be too big. 

And hopefully I won't go to Prison. All the inmates are too pretty to survive in the big house with me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2015)

^ Call your spouse in with you to the station.

Make sure you look as sincere as possible.

Then blame your spouse for driving.

Look around.

Then run like hell.

Problem solved.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2015)

*Horns - 7.5/10

*Wow, that was actually pretty good.


----------



## Slice (Feb 3, 2015)

Dresden files 15 - Skin Game   5/5
Best one in a long time. Cant wait for the next one.

Took me about 10 months for all 15 books, pretty good time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2015)

When I sort my shit together in a few months, I might take requests to video review films or games choices here btw.


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2015)

We should watch Chinatown.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2015)

Masterpiece's turn this week.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)

BOUT A WEEK AGO


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2015)

Titty's gonna fuck around and pull a reverse Michael Jackson.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation Pilot*

This was on my list so time to give it a go. First impression is meh. Nobody on the cast I have ever been interested in or found particularly funny in what little I have seen them in. Premise and style seems kind of boring as well but I will give it a chance.

_C-_


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 3, 2015)

I quit Parks and Rec after first season, only to pick it up again from second season after I was bored dead with nothing else to do. That might just be the best decision I've done in my life. I can promise you 2nd season of Parks and Rec is basically and upward spiral.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)

Food & Liquor


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah, the show comes into its own after the first season.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5M1ZKPCLb4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 3, 2015)

Those mean tweets vids never fail to make me laugh


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GSp1K1HIy4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rnobYH45afY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 3, 2015)

*Apocalypse Now:* 4/5

Man I could stare at this movie all day. 2nd best cinematography I've seen on film.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 3, 2015)

Muh nigguh. Apocalypse Now was indeed visually stunning, but also a very good movie generally.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 3, 2015)

I love the burning sensation of the gym


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Parks & Rec season 1*

It grew on me by the end. Still waiting for some actual lol moments but I had some chuckles. Got used to the characters too which is a big plus.

_B_


----------



## Grape (Feb 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I quit Parks and Rec after first season, only to pick it up again from second season after I was bored dead with nothing else to do. That might just be the best decision I've done in my life. I can promise you 2nd season of Parks and Rec is basically and upward spiral.




It goes downhill quickly a couple seasons after.


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]5M1ZKPCLb4I[/YOUTUBE]


_
"Wiz Khalifa looks like a homeless woman."_

>mfw he looks just like that in the vid


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2015)

[youtube]H8ngDiG9V8w[/youtube]

Gosling's directorial debut

got panned at Cannes hard


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2015)

Cannes don't ever like shit :shugs


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll watch Lost River. Looks very Refn inspired. Hopefully has a better storyline than Refn's films.

-------

*Philadelphia - I was not prepared for these feels/10


*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks great.

[YOUTUBE]VK1mrTQd8D0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2015)

Rukia please


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Looks great.
> 
> [youtube]VK1mrTQd8D0[/youtube]




I'm sold.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2015)

Michael C. Hall is the right person to play Daredevil


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Michael C. Hall is dead to me.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Watched the new Fast and Furious trailer.

It's amazing that Vin Diesel jumped a gap between two skyscrapers and then walked away. Paul Walker couldn't even handle a tree.

Fucking pussy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Watched the new Fast and Furious trailer.
> 
> It's amazing that Vin Diesel jumped a gap between two skyscrapers and then walked away. Paul Walker couldn't even handle a tree.
> 
> Fucking pussy.



AT LEAST PAUL WALKER WENT THROUGH WITH HIS DEATH, HE DIDN'T BLINK YOU PUSSY !


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Rashomon* 3/5

Decent movie but It struggled to hold my interest.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, Rashomon isn't great at all.

Para gonna chime in with that, "film wouldn't be what it is today without Rashomon" bullshit.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2015)

Rashomon is overrated, iirc I rated it 7/10


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2015)

you all have bad taste

stay mad


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/film/sho...ent-vice-walk-outs-paul-thomas-anderson-movie



> “Only the third film I’ve ever walked out from” Hardeep Singh Kohli didn’t rave. Even our own Owen Jones “Lost the will to live” and left half-way through. The internet is buzzing with similar reports: “Saw Inherent Vice and at least a quarter of the audience walked out”, “I couldn’t sit through more than an hour of Inherent Vice”. “50% walk out rate is highest I’ve seen in a while.” Engineering such discord is actually harder than making a blockbuster. Let us count the factors.



Mr. Anderson is finished. Inherent Vice bombed worst than The Master.


----------



## Jena (Feb 4, 2015)

[youtube]M5lem_fUC88[/youtube]

this is the most uncomfortable q&a i've ever seen in my life

EDIT: skip to 2:00 for questions about the movie specifically. the cringe factor goes up even higher.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2015)

^what the fuck


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2015)

Rashomon is awesome and anyone who says otherwise can suck my dick! and will!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2015)

They really didn't wanna be there, did they.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2015)

It's so obvious, they just keep answering everything sarcastically


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2015)

*Seeking a Friend for the End of the World*

 Uptight male meet free spirited female, and through Mutual interest; they fall in love.  Basically the common go to blueprint for romcoms. The mutual interest in this film is finding a way to get to your loved ones before your ultimate demise. The characters were great and meshed well together, but the plot  was poorly paced and at times poorly toned.

C+


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 4, 2015)

Stunna is stanning Annie now? 

Man I really want to watch Come and See but I can't find any decent sites to watch it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 4, 2015)

Gonna watch nightcrawler.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't understand those Sonic commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2015)

Grape.  You excited about Jupiter Ascending?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]M5lem_fUC88[/youtube]
> 
> this is the most uncomfortable q&a i've ever seen in my life
> 
> EDIT: skip to 2:00 for questions about the movie specifically. the cringe factor goes up even higher.


I think the guy is a stiff.  He behaved the same way at the Golden Globes.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 4, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/sho...ent-vice-walk-outs-paul-thomas-anderson-movie
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Anderson is finished. Inherent Vice bombed worst than The Master.



Damn. This makes me sad.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Stunna is stanning Annie now?


man, shut the hell up 

you're welcome for your avatar by the way


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 4, 2015)

they should have asked them if the ate ass like I do.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape.  You excited about Jupiter Ascending?



Should I be? No clue what that is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmm, my mistake.  I thought you were the one hyping it.  It's that sci-fi with Mila Kunis coming out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2015)

Nah that ain't me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 4, 2015)

Posting in a lot of different forums i'm so good at multitasking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2015)

Django Unchained: A-

While it's not my favorite Tarantino film, I appreciated it a lot more on the second viewing.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2015)

People hating on Inherent Vice, and they didn't even stay to watch the thing?

Tossers. It's a great movie.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm.  Titty Nipple.  People posting pics of themselves.

I'll post some old pics of myself related to some of my biggest failures.

[sp]

16 stitches to hand fail



this pic led to a girl fail



taken after a gamer fail[/sp]


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2015)

*Black Mirror S2E02: White Bear*
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

No kidding the last like 20 minutes of this episode almost made me physically ill the knots it was tying my guts into. It just keeps adding a layer onto the commentary and they all work and every single one is fucking disgusting and true and it makes me want to vomit while being such great TV.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2015)

Walking out on Inherent Vice? I see a lot of movies in theaters and the only two times i ever saw people walking out was once a guy who got sick during 'Blair Witch Project 'and had to vomit because of the shakcam and a young couple that walked out of 'Only God Forgives'. You paid for that shit, why would you leave early?


And that whole 50shades thing wont matter. This will bring in the big $$$ anyways. People will watch it for the hype alone. I simply cannot comprehend how this ever got popular, even my sister read the first book and she hasnt read ANYTHING since she finished school like 10 years ago. She plans to go see it with my mom who read all three of them.

One of my friends who enjoys BDSM absolutely despises the book, calling it a disgrace and utter trash because it isnt even remotely close to reality and instead is simply depicting an abusive relationship.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I'm in love  
at least for this week
[YOUTUBE]uV60wRb6mFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2015)

Masterpiece you're too young to be fantasizing about pussy you can never get. There's hundreds of girls just s lovely as that girl who are currently attending your high school.

Step your game up you fat-beta-fuck.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Walking out on Inherent Vice? I see a lot of movies in theaters and the only two times i ever saw people walking out was once a guy who got sick during 'Blair Witch Project 'and had to vomit because of the shakcam and a young couple that walked out of 'Only God Forgives'. You paid for that shit, why would you leave early?
> 
> 
> And that whole 50shades thing wont matter. This will bring in the big $$$ anyways. People will watch it for the hype alone. I simply cannot comprehend how this ever got popular, even my sister read the first book and she hasnt read ANYTHING since she finished school like 10 years ago. She plans to go see it with my mom who read all three of them.
> ...



Yeah. I've only walked out of Avengers. I stayed for 1998's Godzilla (slept) and peter jacksons King Kong.

And yeah, 50 Shades is like a fucked up vanilla version of BDSM relationships.

Though I can't blame the fans. I'm a fan of erotic literature. Even though 50 shades is a complete garbage rendition.

:|


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2015)

Grape said:


> And yeah, 50 Shades is like a fucked up *vanilla* version of BDSM relationships.



Physically and psychologically abusing someone for personal gain and pleasure counts as vanilla?


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Physically and psychologically abusing someone for personal gain and pleasure counts as vanilla?



As vanilla as having a friend who enjoys BDSM


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Physically and psychologically abusing someone for personal gain and pleasure counts as vanilla?



Wait until you encounter the non-vanilla version of BDSM. 


muahahahaha.gif


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

>walked out of Avengers
>stayed for Godzilla and King Kong

k


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched all of Godzilla in 1998. And i liked it.
But i was only 15 back then so i think that counts as an excuse.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure, sure.

Just don't revisit it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna.

[YOUTUBE]oc_9r4wifFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Walking out on Inherent Vice? I see a lot of movies in theaters and the only two times i ever saw people walking out was once a guy who got sick during 'Blair Witch Project 'and had to vomit because of the shakcam and a young couple that walked out of 'Only God Forgives'. You paid for that shit, why would you leave early?



I was tempted during Transformers 4 and Into the Woods. 

And me and some friends of mine went to see either Matrix 2 or 3 in theaters and I think every one of us fell asleep at some point. Might have been 2 but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rukia, Harry's gone awol. Sherwood is gonna fail. Give me your full views.

Slice, have you seen my YT bro? I'll PM you the link.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm glad we are free of him.

But it doesn't really change anything.  We will be division 2 next season.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

The hype is OD right now, Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

Keanu Reeves, Jena Malone, Bella Heathcote, Abbey Lee, and Christina Hendricks have joined the cast for Refn's Neon Demon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2015)

No idea what that is

But you have me at Hendricks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Whiplash

At times hard to watch, but the performances from both Teller and Simmons kept me glued throughout

B+


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2015)

This Thorin dude is super salty.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2015)

Hendricks is a terrible actress. She almost ruined Drive.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

Rukia hates big tits

fake ass white boi


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2015)

Honestly Inherent Vice doesn't look very good. Not surprised about the reviews.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

Hendricks is kinda gross


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2015)

G.O.O.D. Music


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly Inherent Vice doesn't look very good. Not surprised about the reviews.



Same here. I think only Para and Grapey were the only ones around here who didn't collectively pan the film itself. It's a snorefest. 



Is anyone going to bite the bullet and see Jupiter Ascending, though? I am expecting something mediocre, but the early reviews say that the W siblings went balls to the wall again with some crazy ideas, and that while the film isn't a masterpiece, it apparently believes in it's content.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not going to see the Ascension of Jupiter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

I dare Rukia to go see it, though. Sometimes you can't help watching a train wreck.

So bad that it's good.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't seen Inherent Vice to I can't comment on it.

I'm not particularly surprised a Pynchon novel didn't translate to film with the general audience.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2015)

*Come and See:*  3.5/5

 By far the most brutal war film I've ever seen. I honestly can't fathom that this was based on a true story.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Keanu Reeves, *Jena Malone*, Bella Heathcote, Abbey Lee, and Christina Hendricks have joined the cast for *Refn's Neon Demon*.



How do I not know about this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Hendricks is kinda gross


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 5, 2015)

*Frozen:*  2.5/5

This is what passes as an animated classic these days? My, how standards have dropped.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

does masterrace hate Kendricks cause she was hit by the puberty bus?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2015)

Inherent Vice is great but I guess my seeing a month ago negates the fact that I really really really liked it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> does masterrace hate Kendricks cause she was hit by the puberty bus?



We're talking about Hendricks, but I don't like that annoying ho Kendricks either. I will say she looks much better though.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Same here. I think only Para and Grapey were the only ones around here who didn't collectively pan the film itself. It's a snorefest.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to bite the bullet and see Jupiter Ascending, though? I am expecting something mediocre, but the early reviews say that the W siblings went balls to the wall again with some crazy ideas, and that while the film isn't a masterpiece, it apparently believes in it's content.



The trailer looked turrible. :/


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Keanu Reeves, Jena Malone, Bella Heathcote, Abbey Lee, and Christina Hendricks have joined the cast for Refn's Neon Demon.



Keanu Reeves? 

I'm out


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

good

nobody wanted you anyways


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2015)

Amen to that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dare Rukia to go see it, though. Sometimes you can't help watching a train wreck.
> 
> So bad that it's good.


I will probably see it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2015)

We might be the bronze and silver medalists respectively.  Martial has taken more hits than anyone.  Too bad he isn't more respected around here.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We might be the bronze and silver medalists respectively.  Martial has taken more hits than anyone.  Too bad he isn't more respected around here.



Man, that last binge of direct to BluRay/DVD that he did was truly a testiment to the strength of his inner will. He basically stood in front of a firing squad for us. 

Stunna better put out, as reparations to Martial.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2015)

I blame Jena and Stunna. They have no respect for anyone around here.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I blame Jena and Stunna. They have no respect for anyone around here.



Dem young whippersnappers. 

Also Yash, when is your trip?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

If Jupiter Ascending is bad in the same ways as Speed Racer, I'll prolly love it tbh


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2015)

*John Wick - 7.5/10*

Cracked me up every time they asked why he cared so much about his dog.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2015)

End of this month.

And I might get a chance to be in Arizona for a couple of months. I would stay the hell away from LA this time.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> If Jupiter Ascending is bad in the same ways as Speed Racer, I'll prolly love it tbh



Stunna, you should totally go see 50 Shades for us. And report back.



Han Solo said:


> *John Wick - 7.5/10*
> 
> Cracked me up every time they asked why he cared so much about his dog.



I like how they called him Baba Yaga, not realizing it's a name for an old crazy grandmother witch in European folklore.



Yasha said:


> End of this month.
> 
> And I might get a chance to be in Arizona for a couple of months. I would stay the hell away from LA this time.



Why go back to Arizona? I mean, I know it has a ton of nature, but is this a work trip?

And yeah, when I was in San Diego, people were talking about how shitty LA is compared to the rest of the state.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

nah, Jena's got us covered on 50 Shades


----------



## teddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, you should totally go see 50 Shades for us. And report back.



Would be kind of nice for someone to put the word in...


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nah, Jena's got us covered on 50 Shades



We can't trust her judgement when her vagina is speaking on her behalf. We need an impartial and thoroughly innocent representative to give an unbias assessment of the film.

Your numbers been called up Stunna.

Do it for your country.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

D with the set up


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> D with the set up



We appreciate your dedication to our smalltown suspect film rating thread, by taking on the challenge of reviewing the aforementioned film.

You are making us proud, Stunna. The same sense of pride that you have longed from us for so long.

The circle is complete.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I like how they called him Baba Yaga, not realizing it's a name for an old crazy grandmother witch in European folklore.



False, she originates in Slavic culture and the first clear reference to her was in  the 18th century in Russia.  It's also where the modern Russian word from grandmother derives from.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2015)

Also the movie made it super clear they knew exactly what they were using that name for.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> False, she originates in Slavic culture and the first clear reference to her was in  the 18th century in Russia.  It's also where the modern Russian word from grandmother derives from.



And..... how does this contradict what I said? Slavic/Balkan nations and Russia, are considered Euro(despite the latter being clearly entrenched in parts of modern Asia).

You dun goofed, hombre.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2015)

Well yes Slavic has is constituted on portions of Europe

as well as Asia, where Russia is.  Where Baba Yaga is from, not Europe


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

>Pretending to be intellectuals


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aC_wNLNdXZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2015)

But he live in Florida though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2015)

Also fuck you masterrace 

Hendricks is a goddess


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am above average, but have lazily held back from reinstalling Photoshop on my new PC since acquiring it during the World Cup last year.



I have Lightroom but woeful at using it, need pointers to make Youtube channel art.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2015)

Neon Nights BEGAN



I am so so so glad I waited on this thing for the big screen with the sound cranked up, yes please.


----------



## Grape (Feb 6, 2015)

What's that Taleran?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 6, 2015)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2015)

Honestly if i manage to find the time i will probably watch Jupiter Ascending. I have no expectations whatsoever but i like the visuals in the trailer. Probably going to watch it for said visuals alone.

But the only time i definitely know i have the time for a movie is saturday. And imma go and watch Birdman then. 




Detective said:


> I like how they called him Baba Yaga, not realizing it's a name for an old crazy grandmother witch in European folklore.



Detective being this wrong. A rare sight. 

They _did_ realize, the original meaning wasnt even "crazy grandmother" its a name used for the russian version of the evil witch in fairy tales. Something unnatural and mythical - and more importantly - something to be _very_ afraid of.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2015)

Robots should just do everything 
[YOUTUBE]BHVp5wILNhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why go back to Arizona? I mean, I know it has a ton of nature, but is this a work trip?
> 
> And yeah, when I was in San Diego, people were talking about how shitty LA is compared to the rest of the state.



Yeah, work-related.

LA is the shadiest place I have been to. If I don't get shot by thug, I might get shot by LAPD.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2015)

Enjoy your fishing trip, Yasha. Don't forget your bait.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Don't forget your bait.



He won't. Yash is the master of traps.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2015)

*Birdman*_(2014)_ - 9/10

How the fuck didn't this one win the award for best picture of the year?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2015)

cause it's a legit great movie

that's why

the more and more I think on it, it might be my favorite movie of 2014.  It was a blast.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2015)

It's my favorite movie of the year, that's for sure. A fucking brilliant, meaningful movie that relies purely on the skill of acting, which also has stunningly beautiful scenery.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bFMDi3tVR-8[/YOUTUBE]

fucks me up


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2015)

The Wire is the fucking best


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2015)

Sopranos is my favorite show, but yeah The Wire comes right after. 

Especially season 3


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

Almost done rewatching S1. Since I found The Wire's on Amazon Instant Video I'm gonna finally get off my ass (i.e. plant my ass) and finish it.

I saw The Sopranos has been added to Amazon too, so it'll most likely be next.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation season 2*

I am pretty well hooked now. Good stuff. 

_A-_


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I saw The Sopranos has been added to Amazon too, so it'll most likely be next.



Really!? And my sister got dat Prime too!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2015)

Sabrina

One of the most insipid and boring movies i have ever seen. Garbage. 

F


----------



## teddy (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely one of wilder's weaker films i'd say



Liverbird said:


> *Birdman*_(2014)_ - 9/10
> 
> How the fuck didn't this one win the award for best picture of the year?



because some people don't like good things


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

Enno, is there Film Club tonight? And if so, who is selecting the film this week?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

Sabrina with an F? Da fuk? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2015)

Kiss my ass Stunna.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2015)

was it the Wilder version or the remake?

Eno has Flanderized himself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2015)

Getaway

Movie made little to no sense, Selena is still bae though.

F+


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2015)

The Wilder version. Never have i seen a more White people problems film before. No interesting characters or dynamics. It wasn't intelligent or smart. It was just tedious and populated by wafer thin characters and laborious dialogue. I came from the film with brain numbness. Useless film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 6, 2015)

Kiss my ass Masterpiece.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Kiss my ass Stunna.


nah b, you bitter as fuk


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

You know, it's been interesting to witness Stunna's gradual(slow) progression from his innocent comeback quips and non-use of foul language, to his current urbanized vocabulary.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2015)

Urbanize?

Stunna learn all of his Ebonics from the fresh prince of bel air


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2015)

Hahaha, what the fuck?

Should be interesting at least...


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

If only Robin Williams had lived to see it...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2015)

Terrible idea. Nintendo will never allow the series to be interesting and more than some kids show.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> You know, it's been interesting to witness Stunna's gradual(slow) progression from his innocent comeback quips and non-use of foul language, to his current urbanized vocabulary.



He finally made a black friend


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2015)

he's not friends with you doe


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2015)

Stunna has a black girlfriend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna has a black *girlfriend*.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> *Stunna has a* black *girlfriend.*


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna has a black girlfriend.





Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna has a black *girlfriend*.





Liverbird said:


> *Stunna has a* black *girlfriend*.



The synergy and cohesion in these 3 posts.

You guys made me proud


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending: C+

It reminded me too much of other movies. I thought it was pretty average. Nice special effects though.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2015)

*The Riot Club*: Light 6

Reminds me of Brotherhood, but instead of a trashy white fraternity, it's the posh Bullingdon Club. Some of these guys are like the sun, you just can't stare at them because of their seer handsomeness.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2015)

*Book of Life* - 8.5/10

I missed this one in theaters, and I'm mad I did because I would have liked to support it.

Oh well.

Definitely one of the best animated movies I've seen in a while. The visual style is so striking, unique and colorful. The story and characters are bit cliche, but they are handled well enough so that it doesn't detract from the overall story. Most of all? It was fun. I can see it being a bit overwhelming to some, but if you like things over-the-top and don't mind a lot happening all at once, you'll enjoy it. Music was also top-notch in this –– it's a nice mixture of jukebox songs and original songs that all have a heartfelt spin to them.

I'll need to watch it a few more times before I decide if it's an 8 or a 9....

But, in any event: very good, very much worth the watch, and _very_ beautiful holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2015)

I caught Riot Club at the Toronto Film Festival.  It was alright.  But it is also basically pointless.  Might have more relevancy to a Brit.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

Whoa, Jena with a non-Community set, after having it for the longest time!? Thank God she didn't revert to her Robin Ass set ways.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

just give into your buttlust, you assbandit 

/end VBD


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Whoa, Jena with a non-Community set, after having it for the longest time!? Thank God she didn't revert to her Robin Ass set ways.



I got a warning from a mod for having a sig over the filesize limit  so I had to get rid of my last set.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> just give into your buttlust, you assbandit
> 
> /end VBD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

Book of Life was definitely a visual treat, and pretty effective at times...but ugh, I found the writing too obnoxious, and the songs were hit-and-miss for me. 

Speaking of animation, I saw Big Hero 6 again; they showed it on campus tonight. I stand by it being _good..._but not much more than that. Still disappointing.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like i did myself good by missing it


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

[youtube]8I3zWYa7l1I[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of animation, I saw Big Hero 6 again; they showed it on campus tonight. I stand by it being _good..._but not much more than that. Still disappointing.



Of course you was disappointed, you and Detective made it up to be the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

lol that's not even true

I didn't even hype myself up for it--there was a lot of great word of mouth

get yer' facts straight, Darkness


----------



## Karasu (Feb 7, 2015)

The Homesman

 

You see, it was kind of...

Well there was...

Let me just say that the vast, barren, unforgiving, desolate, wasteland that was the Great Plains of the United States could be hard on a person.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> *The Riot Club*: Light 6
> 
> Reminds me of Brotherhood, but instead of a trashy white fraternity, it's the posh Bullingdon Club. Some of these guys are like the sun, you just can't stare at them because of their seer handsomeness.



Putting that white penis on the pedestal again masterrace


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0GmfZLMRzM[/YOUTUBE]
Okay I thought this is spot on


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

Doesn't play in America, Enno.


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2015)

"That problem is so white it should go snowboarding."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Slice.  Are you in on the Daredevil Netflix series?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

here, Grape


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

SNL used to be funny.


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Slice.  Are you in on the Daredevil Netflix series?



Yes

**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Damn dude.  Expensive to fly business class to Rome.  $5400?  Maybe I will just go with coach.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia acting like $5,400 isn't chump change to him.


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2015)

5400$
Thats about three months of pay for me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Cheap fuel.  Lots of high profile crashes lately.  Why are prices still on the uptick?  Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia acting like $5,400 isn't chump change to him.


It's a lot of money since you are getting very little in return.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> "That problem is so white it should go snowboarding."



'Bout time they accept they're involved in good ol' family racism.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't play Game of War.  But Kate Upton almost makes me interested.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> 5400$
> Thats about three months of pay for me.



3 years for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Book of Life* - 8.5/10
> 
> I missed this one in theaters, and I'm mad I did because I would have liked to support it.
> 
> ...



Only person besides me I have seen supporting this. 

IMO this was the best animated feature this year. Not exactly high praise given the competition but either way this seems like a very overlooked movie.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of animation, I saw Big Hero 6 again; they showed it on campus tonight. I stand by it being _good..._but not much more than that. Still disappointing.



There was a DVD ad for this on last night and it reminded me how neutral I feel towards this movie. At first I labeled it as okay but thinking about it again I realized I have literally no interest in seeing this movie again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> 3 years for me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 7, 2015)

master bait, indeed.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

Five hours to go guys.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2015)

It ain't no good bait if even Speedy saw through it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Let's jump on debate.

Hook line and stinker.

You smell, Yasha.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It ain't no good bait if even Speedy saw through it.



We know you're not that poor


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2015)

8 Diagram Pole Fighter: A-

Excellent kung fu flick, but I kept fighting sleep due to over-indulging on calories. So it wasn't an excellent experience. But damn, that finale was insane.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> 8 Diagram Pole Fighter: A-
> 
> Excellent kung fu flick, but I kept fighting sleep due to over-indulging on calories. So it wasn't an excellent experience. But damn, that finale was insane.



MARTIAL
WHAT DO YOU FEEL ABOUT NEW TOHO GODZILLA MOVIE?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

Just saw the Parks & Rec episode where Leslie tries online dating and gets matched up with Tom


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2015)

Why wouldnt I be for it? I love me some Godzilla.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Saul spinoff

[YOUTUBE]l1xIGfVFb-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

Not excited for Saul whatsoever.

Looks bad. Was a bad idea to begin with. I expect it to bomb hard, and never see a second season.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok

nobody cares


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

yeah, bad idea

booooo


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

from what I've read it sticks the landing.  I'm going to see the first two episodes before making judgements


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Not excited for Saul whatsoever.
> 
> Looks bad. Was a bad idea to begin with. I expect it to bomb hard, and never see a second season.



I mean, the first few episodes will have high enough ratings piggybacking off Breaking Bad success alone. I think it would have to be pretty terrible to not get a second season.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't care about Saul.  Another series about an asshole character I can't relate to.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

Saul's white and all about getting paid doe

Rukia proving once again he's a fake ass white boy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Is Rukia trying to say he doesn't relate to asshole characters; or is Saul not enough of an asshole for him?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is Rukia trying to say he doesn't relate to asshole characters; or is Saul not enough of an asshole for him?



Careful, it's a trap.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice Speedy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about Saul.  Another series about an asshole character I can't relate to.


Girl it ain't a thang over here
Throwing money fast over here
Blowing all this cash over here


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Saul is the best character in Breaking Bad, but that's not saying much.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Saul is the best character in Breaking Bad, *but that's not saying much.*



It really isn't.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nice Speedy.



Speed has been on a roll lately. Truly a master of detecting the bait.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

>Walter White
>not a good character

holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Detective.  Aldnoah Zero was p alright this week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Saul is the best character in Breaking Bad, but that's not saying much.





>Saul being a better Character than Gustavo Fring


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Saul being a better Character than Gustavo Fring



>Gus being a better character than Jesse Pinkman


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

this thread sucks, bruh


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Aldnoah Zero was p alright this week.



I shall check it out. I didn't watch last week's ep, so that's hopefully 40 minutes of quality time. Either that or it's 20 minutes of shit and 20 minutes of p alright time. 





Stunna said:


> this thread sucks, bruh



We are current discussing Breaking Bad, of course the thread sucks at the moment.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

The show have bad in it's name, what good can come out of this.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2015)

What mediocre series is it that you love Detective, Person of Interest?


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> What mediocre series is it that you love Detective, Person of Interest?



Mediocre?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Think i'll start watching House of Cards


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

For real, watch Person of Interest. It starts slow(world building) but if you are not hooked by the first season finale, then I don't know what to say. And if you are not a heroin addict by the S2 finale, then fuck this world.

Best fucking scripted show on TV. Street level and World level villains.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Think i'll start watching House of Cards



You got 3 weeks before new season homie


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Think i'll start watching House of Cards



Wait, are you telling me you haven't seent it yet?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverbird today was boring as.

Need an movie suggesting to get 'excited.'


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Need to find better frames doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, are you telling me you haven't seent it yet?



Never got around to it, there's a long list of good shows to watch.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2015)

@speedy- Idk mate, try John Wick if you haven't seen it yet

@gesy- not really


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2015)

*Children of Men - 9.5/10*

Liked it even more on the second viewing, the single shot sequences were GOAT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

@LB: I still need to see PoI and Fargo; Hannibal is coming back, and Superhero shows are at an all time high right now.

And with the whole "trying to maintain a healthy social life" thing I got going on, catching up to everything is pretty tough.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2015)

I dropped PoI after like the 2nd ep, You HAVE to see Fargo! Superhero shows are SHITTTT go watch The Missing instead, proper tv show.

edit; ohhh, das cool, I respect that. I watch stuff only on my free time, so..


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

I like Saul but not enough to watch a show of his. He was one of the more interesting BB characters IMO. 

PoI is okay. I enjoyed it well enough but haven't pursued the new season because I just don't care enough about it.

Hard to stick with a show when you don't like the MC.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending:  C.

Pretty forgettable.  But not terrible.  It was no I, Frankenstein.

The visuals were pretty nice.  And there were some good moments.  I like the idea behind the Galactic Title Company.

The actors were all adequate despite being hampered by Star Wars quality dialogue.

There was almost too much action.  And I couldn't tell what was going on most of the time.  (Saw it in 3D.)  Tidus attempted to manipulate Jupiter into marrying him.  Channing Tatum and Sean Bean basically flew through space garbage to interrupt the ceremony.  I had no idea what was going on during that scene.

It was probably loads better than Seventh Son at least.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

I fully expect Seventh Son to be terrible but it has elements that I always get suckered into that I hope they do well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 7, 2015)

Grammy awards tomorrow.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

> *And the performers for the 57th GRAMMY Awards are:
> 
> AC/DC
> Beck and Chris Martin
> ...



Meh.

Nice to see Beck and AC/DC perfoming tho.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Music since the 2000's has been more shitty than good.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Chris Martin is such a hunk


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2015)

what are you talking about

the 2000's was way better than the 90's for music

unless you count the mainstream cause then yeah


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Music since the 2000's has been more shitty than good.



That's since Stunna knew what music was.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> what are you talking about
> 
> the 2000's was way better than the 90's for music
> 
> *unless you count the mainstream cause then yeah*



Mainstream always counts, man.

And since the 2000's, it's never been more publically accessible. At least in the 90's, not that many people were internet savvy.

Now, it's like you can't escape the amount of shitty autotuned as fuck music out there.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That's since Stunna knew what music was.



He never stood a chance, did he?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2015)

*Leviathan*
A gorgeous movie about the social, political, and religious destruction of a man in Russia. Goddamn this movie is fucking outstanding.

*Neon Nights Round 2*

*Manhunter*
This movie has everything, and getting to see it on the big screen in 35 was fantastic. Brian Cox still best Lecktor, Peterson is so good in this it is a shame he did so few films before and after his soul crushing stay on CSI a show that was ripped right from this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

I heard the script for Neon Demon is terrible.  Even worse than Only God Forgives.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mainstream always counts, man.
> 
> And since the 2000's, it's never been more publically accessible. At least in the 90's, not that many people were internet savvy.
> 
> *Now, it's like you can't escape the amount of shitty autotuned as fuck music out there.*



Kanye West has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2015)

Only God Forgives was Para's Battle Royale. I remember him going from "it sucks" to "it's great" in a matter of few days. It's embarassing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

Para is a fucking idiot sometimes.  Way too stubborn.  He decided to like To the Wonder before he even watched it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2015)

this shit posting


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para is a fucking idiot sometimes.  Way too stubborn.  He decided to like To the Wonder before he even watched it.



I know, right? He dickrode Inherent Vice for so long before it's release, and is now backtracking like a motherfuck claiming he can't given an opinion on a film he hasn't seen, since the only other person who hasn't completely panned it as a failure is Grape.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Kanye West has a lot to answer for.



We've lived in dark times since "Stronger" was released world wide, mate.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lBqX2wrOuoI[/YOUTUBE]

White people, why u do this to urself? 

Thinking you can outrun mother nature...

Could have been a lot worse than it was...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Only God Forgives was Para's Battle Royale. I remember him going from "it sucks" to "it's great" in a matter of few days. It's embarassing.





Rukia said:


> Para is a fucking idiot sometimes.  Way too stubborn.  He decided to like To the Wonder before he even watched it.



Hipsters like Para can flip-flop notoriously and judge things subjectively. 

Ask Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2015)

The song Kanye made with McCartney about his daughter was beautiful.

Yeezus aside, Kanye is still one of the greats in my eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

It's fun Detective.  I remember one time I followed my sister down a path that had a lot of unpacked snow.  I crashed and flipped over and my boot disconnected from one of my skis.  So I had to hike back up the mountain to retrieve it.  Challenging as fuck.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation season 3*

I think I liked the episode quality in 2 better but this one had some of the funniest moments of the show.

_A_


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2015)

Only God Forgives is amazing fuck all y'all


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> It's fun Detective.  I remember one time I followed my sister down a path that had a lot of unpacked snow.  I crashed and flipped over and my boot disconnected from one of my skis.  So I had to hike back up the mountain to retrieve it.  Challenging as fuck.







Taleran said:


> Only God Forgives is amazing fuck all y'all



It was overrated

Come at me, fellow Toronto bro. 


In other news though, that snowfall outside.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2015)

I am taking the week off again for TIFF.  Got it approved at work.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2015)

Winter sports are such a 'White People pastime'.

So few brothas and sistahs involved.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> In other news though, that snowfall outside.



Cold weather and snow is besto you ungrateful bastard


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> It was overrated
> 
> Come at me, fellow Toronto bro.



How can something not overwhelmingly or universally praised be overrated.

Game
Set 
Match


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Taleran said:


> How can something not overwhelmingly or universally praised be overrated.
> 
> Game
> Set
> Match



Cuz yo mama told me so


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh so that is where you got your decades old sense of humor from.

Good  to know.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Oh so that is where you got your decades old sense of humor from.
> 
> Good  to know.



Got to appreciate the classics, cause this generation is messed up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay, making a documentary about yourself filming a movie few people bothered to care about is a bit self indulgent...

Seventh Son: C+/B-

Honestly, I didn't think this was that bad. It's not particularly good, but the film was ultimately harmless, conventional blockbuster fare. The cast keep it afloat, with Julianne Moore delivering an awesome, campy performance.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Okay, making a documentary about yourself filming a movie few people bothered to care about is a bit self indulgent...
> 
> Seventh Son: C+/B-
> 
> Honestly, I didn't think this was that bad. It's not particularly good, but the film was ultimately harmless, conventional blockbuster fare. The cast keep it afloat, with Julianne Moore delivering an awesome, campy performance.



Martial, if it hasn't already been said enough, I just wanted to mention that we appreciate you continuing to take one for the team, by putting yourself in the line of fire.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Hnnnnng!!!

[YOUTUBE]inr5Ns09-nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2015)

The Miata is truly an affordable yet wonderfully built sports car, but the problem I've always had with it is the size.

I would honestly prefer something with more wheelbase.

The Jaguar F-Type Coupe R is a fucking beast, for example.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2015)

Jaguar needs to bring back the E-Type


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Martial, if it hasn't already been said enough, I just wanted to mention that we appreciate you continuing to take one for the team, by putting yourself in the line of fire.



Ugh, honestly, I feel like I've been taking this entire year for the team. I was looking through February and March and honestly...not a lot of potential. 

GOOD LOOKING MOVIES
-Kingsman

PROBABLY NOT GOOD, BUT I WANT TO SEE IT
- Hot Tub Time Machine 2- I did enjoy the first one.
-Lazarus Effect

MAYBE
-Focus- I like Will Smith, but the trailers have underwhelmed me. 
- Run All Night- Liam Neeson movie. Does he have one released every March? 
- Chappie- This looks good, but I'm getting burnt out on the trailer. 

I either don't care or havent seen any trailers of anything else. "Insurgent" looks okay, but I haven't seen "Divergent" yet. Hopefully the Summer improves.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

*Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon*

Zhang Zi Yi carried the show. Great fight between her and Michelle Yeoh. Overall, too lovey-dovey.

7/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

And here I thought Yasha was s'posed to be a romantic.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

Romance requires chemistry. Without it, it's just fake-ass lovey-dovey.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2015)

Always Sunny did a Birdman episode.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

*Whiplash*

Tensest film since Black Swan.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2015)

I remember being a big fan of "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" when it first came out. But I haven't seen it in years, so I wonder whether I'd still like it. I miss the brief time period where Chinese films got theatrical releases in the U.S. I also remember seeing "Iron Monkey" in this time period. Missed "Legend of Zu" though, although when I finally saw it I was displeased...sexually.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

Legend of Zu is one of the worst films ever made in HK filming industry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2015)

Hong Kong needed to stay as far away from CGI as possible at that time. They are getting better though. I know you saw "Journey to the West", but have you seen "The Monkey King" with Donnie Yen? The trailer looked awesome, but I hear the movie wasn't. 

On another note, they still making the "Attack on Titan" movie? I figure it's like every other anime adaptation film, where they always talk about it but then never reach the production stage (*ahem* Evangelion).


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2015)

Birdman    5/5

Amazing. Keaton and Norton are absolutely killing it in their performances.
Those long shots switching from "Birdman scenes" to reality in the theater to the play inside back to the backstage. Simply amazing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 8, 2015)

*Big Hero 6*  --  4/10

Cuz, reasons.

:WOW


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> *Big Hero 6*  --  4/10
> 
> Cuz, reasons.
> 
> :WOW



[YOUTUBE]2Z4m4lnjxkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 8, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]2Z4m4lnjxkY[/YOUTUBE]



Nah.  I'm not trolling.

In the united states, many youth aspire to be a lawyer and make $300,000 a year.  There aren't many who aspire towards scientific careers where they might only be paid $30,000 a year and still be heavily in debt, working ridiculous hours for zero recognition.

The reason they release films like _Big Hero 6_ is to try to divert youth in america from career paths in law school towards careers in science.  But the problem isn't so much that students don't love science or technology.  The problem more to do with science being such a shitty and demanding career path that is in dire need of reform.

That's my reason for lowballing it.  Politics.  And because I could guess the entire plot and story arcs, including the ending, from the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Only God Forgives is amazing fuck all y'all



Don't lump me in with them i'm with you on this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2015)

Always the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm gonna stunt on you


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2015)

Birdman

Yeah, preeeeetty good! Lubezki was the main star, but the actors did deliver too. And them drums. How come the editing doesn't get any recognition though?

Gonna watch Whiplash next.



Taleran said:


> Only God Forgives is amazing fuck all y'all



It is.



Parallax said:


> Don't lump me in with them i'm with you on this one



Yeah, right! Enno and me were the only ones who thought it was great when it came out while you were flipflopping.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2015)

oh yeah they showed the trailers of The Loft and 50 Shades back to back...

nnnnnope


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 8, 2015)

honest trailers


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2015)

I wasn't on the fence, I gave it a B the first time


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2015)

I had no idea how to rate Only God Forgives initially. I liked the movie better the more i thought about it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2015)

people finally watching Birdman


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> people finally watching Birdman



It opened last week. I was so happy i found a cinema that even shows it. I didn't expect it to be _that_ damn good. Glad i was wrong.


----------



## teddy (Feb 8, 2015)

Easily one of my favs from last year


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

I gave Only God Forgives an A on first viewing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2015)

Captain Phillips

A tad overrated; but boy was the third act intense.

B-


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2015)

Look at my post, Gesy

Look at my post...


I'm the Captain now....


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 8, 2015)

MARIUS JULIEN BIRDMAN


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2015)

O Captain my captain!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

Para panicked when ashes, Enno, Taleran, Stunna and I gave Only God Forgives a higher rating than he did. It made him question himself. Possibly the biggest identity crisis in Para's NF forum life.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 8, 2015)

*Django Unchained* ~ 7.5

Fun movie, though the quarter while cool felt a bit weak.

*Nighcrawler* ~ 9/10

I know Ocasrs has always been a shit, but not nominating Gyllenhaal is retarded even by their standards, he does a fantastic job playing the ambitious sociopath with entrepreneur attitude that is Bloom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2015)

*Byzantium*

Beautiful film, though there's a plotline in it that kinda bothers me.

B+


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

*The Theory of Everything*

Felicity Jones is too pretty for the role. I suspect this film contains more fiction than facts. Over-romanticized.

7.5/10


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2015)

lolwut dat criticism


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para panicked when ashes, Enno, Taleran, Stunna and I gave Only God Forgives a higher rating than he did. It made him question himself. Possibly the biggest identity crisis in Para's NF forum life.


Para pretending to be sick when Inherent Vice was at the cinema.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Fucking brilliant.

[YOUTUBE]P6xwqkQlJ0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para pretending to be sick when Inherent Vice was at the cinema.



Para needs to stop running away from his own past.




Masterpiece said:


> lolwut dat criticism



Honestly I don't like Stephen Hawking. I think people give him too much credit for his accomplishments due to his illness.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2015)

Power gloves were always stupid



Yasha said:


> Honestly I don't like Stephen Hawking. I think people give him too much credit for his accomplishments due to his illness.



I'm going to pretend you didn't say that


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

>insert quote from The Wizard


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Power gloves were always stupid


I convinced my parents to buy me one.  I really only tried using it for about thirty minutes before I gave up on it.  And I hid it so my parents wouldn't bring it up and ask me about it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2015)

And still making bad purchases to this day


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Have you watched it Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

No.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh, okay.  Almost pretty damn impressed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2015)

The series is definitely worth revisiting


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

of course it is


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Yo Stunna.  When does The Raid 3 come out?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

I dunno man, but I hope Angry Cat gets more screen time


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

The sooner the better.  I'm really enjoying this franchise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2015)

I hear probably not until 2017.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't even remember the Power Glove.

Must have been a shit accessory.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2015)

Horrible news.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2015)

They should make the next Raid in a language that doesn't assault the viewer's ears.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2015)

They should make the Raid 3 where everyone is naked, for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2015)

Rita's going back to England; RT if you cry every time


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Something needs to happen because no drake mixtape and my dick is inside my body right now...that's how depressed I am.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2015)

I know Rukia is stoked.

[youtube]OrlLcb7zYmw[/youtube]


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 9, 2015)

Para doesn't have a mind of his own.

you guys need to watch this movie.

[YOUTUBE]L-Ro0SZf438[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

So I am flipping through channels bored and see Detroit vs Everybody. Whoever decided to put Danny Brown (no clue who he even is) on tv to rap should be fired. And man, Eminem has fallen so far off it makes me sad. Not only does he work with shitty people but his style is so forced now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I said I didn't like the Charlize Theron stuff.


**


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

It was pretty terrible dude. One of the shows few low points.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2015)

The Family: B

I stand behind this movie as being incredibly underrated. I thought the comedy was pretty funny.


----------



## teddy (Feb 9, 2015)

*Time Lapse*: B-

nothing too special here with a fairly simple premise, but a solid directorial debut by bradley king nonetheless. the twist in the third act was well executed, tho kind of suspect imo


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

Danny Brown is cool

I'm not shocked Cyphon dislikes him


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon what other rappers do you like other than Eminem? Don't you dare say Tupac.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Danny Brown is cool
> 
> I'm not shocked Cyphon dislikes him



Unless his style on the song was deliberately terrible and he sounds different normally you need to have your ears checked. 

Literally one of the worst voices I have ever heard on a song. 



Pseudo said:


> Cyphon what other rappers do you like other than Eminem? Don't you dare say Tupac.



J Cole, Jay Z, Biggie, Nas, AZ, Masta Ace, B.O.B, XV etc....I like stuff from a ton of different people. Not so much into new stuff anymore. I like some Pac songs but he isn't in my top 5 or whatever like a lot of people.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

God forbid he likes Tupac.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Did a little research just to be fair and Danny Brown is as bad on some other stuff as he sounded on the one song I heard him on. 

He is the type of artist that gives me no hope for the rap side of the music industry. When artists like him and Iggy are thriving I just give up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

I wouldn't say he's thriving, his album only sold 15k it's first week. Like you, the world at large doesn't know who that is.

Eminem was just trying to give the guy some exposure. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wouldn't say he's thriving, his album only sold 15k it's first week. Like you the world at large doesn't know who that is.
> 
> Eminem was just trying to give the guy some exposure. /kanyeshrug



By thrive I simply meant getting on tv/getting that exposure. I know guys where I am from who are 100 times better but will never get that chance. 

I sometimes wonder if execs frequently play games of "She's All That". They sit down and say "we each pick the worst demo we have ever heard and the one of us who can make that artist sell the most win". That convo happens, and Danny Brown and Iggy are suddenly on tv 

Although Danny Brown is a bad example. I would be willing to bet he was just some homeless guy they decided to experiment with as opposed to someone with the means to make a demo.

Oh, and while I don't normally condone it Eminem was so much better when he was on drugs. He came off of drugs and has made decisions you would normally think would be made while under the influence of something powerful and mind altering.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

So I booked a month long holiday in Summer in Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam. Unfortunately I told my ex this and now she's gone and booked the same flights and holiday. And expects us to go together and share the same room. Why the fuck do I get stuck with these annoying twerps. She's fucking ruined my holiday.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> The Family: B
> 
> I stand behind this movie as being incredibly underrated. I thought the comedy was pretty funny.



Really??? This film is some french hating nonsense.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So I booked a month long holiday in Summer in Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam. Unfortunately I told my ex this and now she's gone and booked the same flights and holiday. And expects us to go together and share the same room. Why the fuck do I get stuck with these annoying twerps. She's fucking ruined my holiday.



Can't you just you know....Avoid her?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

It's with a tour group. She's fucking signed on to the same group date that I have chosen. She's texting me now to come over and talk about the trip and sort out our visa. Bitch needs an exorcism.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2015)

*Big Hero 6 - 7/10*

Cool animation flick. The story keeps it safe, and characterization is simple. The attention to detail in the background was stellar tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Although Danny Brown is a bad example. I would be willing to bet he was just some homeless guy they decided to experiment with as opposed to someone with the means to make a demo.



That's cold

On the subject of Iggy; from what I've heard of her, I find her to be more pop than rap. She's just making "fun" music. 



Cyphon said:


> Oh, and while I don't normally condone it Eminem was so much better when he was on drugs. He came off of drugs and has made decisions you would normally think would be made while under the influence of something powerful and mind altering.



Like supporting an up and coming rapper from his hometown?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> It's with a tour group. She's fucking signed on to the same group date that I have chosen. She's texting me now to come over and talk about the trip and sort out our visa. Bitch needs an exorcism.



Oh that sucks then. 

I hate doing things with groups. Most I like to do is maybe 1 other couple.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's cold



Tell me from looking at him he doesn't look homeless 



> On the subject of iggy; from what I've heard of her, I find her to be more pop than rap. She's just making "fun" music.



I was mainly talking about how the music world views her. She was up for best rap album. 

I get what you are saying though. 



> Like supporting an up and coming rapper from his hometown?



I have no problem with Eminem finally opening up and featuring with some people, but his choices have been pretty terrible or in some cases, just hard to fathom giving the Eminem I used to be a huge fan of.

Like working with Drake. I like some Drake songs but he is the type of artist Eminem would have shat all over back in the day. And Danny Brown is just flat out terrible. Eminem used to deal in better quality like D12 and 50 Cent. 

The hardest thing to watch with Em is that he used to just do his thing and it was fuck the world if you didn't like it. Now it seems like he is rapping more to try and impress those around him or maintain an image and it doesn't fit him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> It's with a tour group. She's fucking signed on to the same group date that I have chosen. She's texting me now to come over and talk about the trip and sort out our visa. Bitch needs an exorcism.



Have you made these feelings towards her apparent? I know-- like me, you have a thing for crazy women, but you can't fault her for thinking the relationship has reached a mutual agreement.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes. I told her I'm not going with her. It's like talking to a brick wall with her.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

You idiot


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

Stop rubbing salt in to my wounds. I'm not a happy bunny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> I have no problem with Eminem finally opening up and featuring with some people, but his choices have been pretty terrible or in some cases, just hard to fathom giving the Eminem I used to be a huge fan of.
> 
> Like working with Drake. I like some Drake songs but he is the type of artist Eminem would have shat all over back in the day. And Danny Brown is just flat out terrible. Eminem used to deal in better quality like D12 and 50 Cent.
> 
> The hardest thing to watch with Em is that he used to just do his thing and it was fuck the world if you didn't like it. Now it seems like he is rapping more to try and impress those around him or maintain an image and it doesn't fit him.



I'm also a fan and I see your point, the old Eminem would have destroyed people like Iggy or Justin Bieber. I've seen interviews where the hardest rappers say "Yeah, I leave that white boy alone" But I think that would be more frowned upon today. Plus he's like 40 and the older you get, the less you tend to get away with.

The comedy used in his music has changed but lyrically he's about the same; if not better.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2015)

*Whiplash*_(2014)_ - 8.5/10

This is the musical Stunna should watch


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2015)

thepiratebay is up so, you can try that. And try kat.ph


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> thepiratebay is up so, you can try that. And try kat.ph



But kat.ph had a much wider selection then PB and was more user friendly.


oh well


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow is fantastic.  Who agrees?


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow was alright, definitely nothing special.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, Yes it is fantastic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Wouldn't say "fantastic", but it wasn't bad.



Masterpiece said:


> Create a Paypal account, and sign-up for the Netflix trial you scrub.



Already done that and canceled on the last day.

I'm frugal as hell bro


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> It's with a tour group. She's fucking signed on to the same group date that I have chosen. She's texting me now to come over and talk about the trip and sort out our visa. Bitch needs an exorcism.



Where do you even meet these people? Haha, good luck at sorting this one out.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow has a weak last act though. But the first hour or so is insanely good.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow was 8/10 fantastic


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Edge Of Tomorrow was Top 5 of 2014.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like my nuts are too big.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Already done that and canceled on the last day.
> 
> I'm frugal as hell bro



Well I ain't sharing, got blocked before because it of streaming limit.


----------



## teddy (Feb 9, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> correct





~Gesy~ said:


> Thanks



Yeah, some of the articles on it got people all worried for nothing


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Better Call Saul is turning out to be better than early Breaking Bad.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Too many 

Also I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often. 
But others are probably smart enough to not use their own number


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

ted. said:


> Yeah, some of the articles on it got people all worried for nothing



Yeah, some articles kinda insinuated that kickass is done for and kat.ph (what I usually type) no longer worked so I expected the worst.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Too many
> 
> Also I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often.
> But others are probably smart enough to not use their own number
> ...



She's such an attention whore man

Just change your number and move on. I'm sure this happens to others but people aren't as vocal.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Better Call Saul is turning out to be better than early Breaking Bad.



HOLY SHIT IT'S TACO


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> *Whiplash*_(2014)_ - 8.5/10
> 
> This is the musical Stunna should watch


pls

I do wanna see it tho


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

I wish


----------



## teddy (Feb 9, 2015)

Some likely do it to put less of a load on their computer and to not have to worry about possible bullshit like a connection breaking, particularly for large multi-gb files. they both have their uses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2015)

*Birdman* - *9/10*

Pretty good. Got some good laughs in and the story is pretty engaging. Some of the lines I wont ever forget. But what stood out was that the film made made its points on art, theater, and even life without sounding the least bit pretentious. Norton's character was pretty sweet; wanted a pay off for him but didn't get it sadly. Everything else was pretty darn good.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

I rewatched Birdman last night with friends at the movies .  Still as good the second time around.  Probably my favorite film of the past year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably ties with Grand Budapest for me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2015)

Did the World get banned?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> So I booked a month long holiday in Summer in Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam. Unfortunately I told my ex this and now she's gone and booked the same flights and holiday. And expects us to go together and share the same room. Why the fuck do I get stuck with these annoying twerps. She's fucking ruined my holiday.



I know of a perfect place in Thailand to get rid of her (will PM you the details).

While in Cambodia, see if you can visit the Killing Field (locally known as Choeung Ek Genocidal Center). It's a bit on the outskirt, but it's more memorable to me than the ancient sites in Siem Reap. One of the most sobering experiences I ever had.


*If I Stay*

Fuck YA.

5.5/10


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I know of a perfect place in Thailand to get rid of her (will PM you the details).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2015)

Detective you shouldn't laugh, Yasha is part of a Yakuza in his homeland.

He could easily send some guys to Canada to end you for your insolence.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Third world citizens cant afford plane tickets to Canada


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2015)

You doubt the desire they have?

Drug running and mules say otherwise.

'We will pay for you ticket to the New World.

But you must complete a job for us first.'


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Third world citizens cant afford plane tickets to Canada



this is some piss poor trolling


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Para caught feelings because Mexicans are third world citizens


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

that's

not even true o.O


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2015)

fuck sake para stand down


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Juan, I must admit, I've always been curious....

_Why

do you always post like this? _


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective you shouldn't laugh, Yasha is part of a Yakuza in his homeland.
> 
> He could easily send some guys to Canada to end you for your insolence.



Duly noted


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> Juan, I must admit, I've always been curious....
> 
> _Why
> 
> do you always post like this? _



for dramatic effect


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2015)

Mexicans love being dramatic.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

i blame the Spaniards for that


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> for dramatic effect



But

it looks like

there is something wrong 

with your keyboard spacing 

doe


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i blame the Spaniards for that



Real talk,

Did your mom have hand gestures and poses when she got mad as fuck at you when you were young?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

yeah if you do it for every line

think of how it would read if you read it out loud, phonetics are your friend.


----------



## Grape (Feb 9, 2015)

I have 

no friends


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> I have
> 
> no friends



For what it's worth, we still appreciate your trolling presence, Grapey.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> I have
> 
> no friends



I'll give you some grapes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

Kendrick's new song.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Kendrick's new song.



_"I'm black as the heart of a fuckin' Aryan"_


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Teresea, I'm tired of lookin' bae, I'm into you, your rear


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

It's alright, the african chant is annoying tho.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's alright, the african chant is annoying tho.



I personally don't like the instrumental that goes along with it, so it ruins the song for me. However some of the lyrics themselves are good.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

smh**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

I actually thought the production was the best part of the song


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

When Kendrick is on he is a great rapper but he is a mediocre artist at best.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Top rappers in the game atm:

Kanye, Drake, Kendrick, Cole, Lupe


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> When Kendrick is on he is a great rapper but he is a mediocre artist at best.



Yeah. A real embodiment of the swing and miss concept. When he hits, he curbstomps. But when he whiffs....


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

I was fucking horrible.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Too many people bought into the hype


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2015)

this page is bitchmade as fuck

I shouldn't have even brought it up



damn


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Top rappers in the game *atm*:
> 
> Kanye, Drake, Kendrick, Cole, Lupe



The last part in bold is important. In many ways, it's like awarding people the recognition of being Top 5... when there are only 5 people involved. 

The rap genre used to be so much more diverse, and had many worthy competitors.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> The last part in bold is important. In many ways, it's like awarding people the recognition of being Top 5... when there are only 5 people involved.
> 
> The rap genre used to be so much more diverse, and had many worthy competitors.



Yes, but tbh Kanye is about to breath his last few breaths the next 4-5 years, then we have Drake, Cole, Kendrick, and A$AP Rocky to lead the new school.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> The last part in bold is important. In many ways, it's like awarding people the recognition of being Top 5... when there are only 5 people involved.
> 
> The rap genre used to be so much more diverse, and had many worthy competitors.



You should have bolded the rappers because it's wrong



Stunna said:


> this page is bitchmade as fuck
> 
> I shouldn't have even brought it up



Can't even deal with differing opinions


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

What surprises me most about Kendrick is that with the people he has had backing him or worked with and the respect he gets, he doesn't get more help on putting about a better overall product. 

Like I said, he can rap. He just doesn't do well at making complete/good songs. I still think one of the best he ever did was Keishas Song.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> You should have bolded the rappers because it's wrong



The "At the moment" part was important because I was highlighting that the current state of affairs doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> What surprises me most about Kendrick is that with the people he has had backing him or worked with and the respect he gets, he doesn't get more help on putting about a better overall product.
> 
> Like I said, he can rap. He just doesn't do well at making complete/good songs. I still think one of the best he ever did was Keishas Song.



I blame skinny jeans.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> I blame skinny jeans.



I love skinny jeans, no homo.


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Okay Aladdin


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2015)

> Really??? This film is some french hating nonsense.



How? While starring Americans, wasn't it a French movie? 

Hmmmm...Tomorrow I get to watch "Maniac!", one of the few major 80's slashers I have not seen. I hear the remake, with Elijah Wood, is told completely from his POV (ie, the camera shows what he's saying). Sounds...buttjuicy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

>Detective in a nutshell


----------



## Detective (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

we persians like to flex a lot


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Skinny jeans look ridiculous IMO. But so do sagging jeans as well. 

It is hard to wear skinny jeans without looking gay as well. So theres that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 9, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Skinny jeans look ridiculous IMO. But so do sagging jeans as well.
> 
> It is hard to wear skinny jeans without looking gay as well. So theres that.



i shouldn't say skinny jeans

i meant slim fit


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

dat homophobia doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't like Skinny Jeans, but when I hear D talking about the younger generation, I imagine him as an elderly Clint Eastwood yelling at kids to get off his lawn.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 9, 2015)

Still watching P&R. I liked Pratt as Star Lord with his kind of cocky wit but he really isn't funny in the show.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's his worst quality


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2015)

So Spidey is coming home, thats great.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Legend said:


> So Spidey is coming home, thats great.



Sony gave up their rights? Or are they co-collaborating with Marvel?

Either way, that's great man


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2015)

Working with Marvel


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

In b4 tony takes him under his wing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Comic Spidey idolized Tony, it could work.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

Why would they want to stand up? Sitting down is the fucking best.
[YOUTUBE]piZVCj3CcZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

For real tho, i already see the people losing their shit once spidey makes a cameo in one of the films


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

ted. said:


> For real tho, i already see the people losing their shit once spidey makes a cameo in one of the films



Real talk, when Stunna finds out about this news tomorrow, after we have discussed it to death, the first thing he will point out is that as soon as a new white super hero makes his way into the MCU, they push the black man super hero to a later date of 2018(Black Panther).


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2015)

What will they call him now?, the spectacular spiderman?


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Spider-Guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Why would they want to stand up? Sitting down is the fucking best.
> [YOUTUBE]piZVCj3CcZ0[/YOUTUBE]



So basically, if either sex had a chance to change genders, we would spend most of the time playing with ourselves.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Legend said:


> What will they call him now?, the spectacular spiderman?



The Picturesque Spider-Dude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

As for the Spidey deal, Sony still have creative control, which could end in disaster.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So basically, if either sex had a chance to change genders, we would spend most of the time playing with ourselves.



I'd guys fuck my booty to get everything I want.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I'd guys fuck my booty to get everything I want.



Sugar-Daddies aren't just for females, Masterfag.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

it's gay if it's guy to guy

thats...kind of how it works o.O


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

So a gay guy can be straight for a day? This brings to question if the aspect of sexuality is  mental or physical.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's gay if it's guy to guy
> 
> thats...kind of how it works o.O



We're talking about if your gender were to change


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Detective in a nutshell



>implying its not everyone late 20s and older


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2015)

[youtube]gnGX4FuIK60[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

That spidey news would only be okay if Garfield isn't playing him anymore. Otherwise, MEHHHHHH!


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2015)

Garfield is a good Spiderman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Strangely only if he's as spiderman and not as peter parker. not a fan of his face at all


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2015)

Slice said:


> Garfield is a good Spiderman



Spidercat? He's too fat for the job.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow, the prospect of this is legit exciting. Now all they have to do is actually pull through and seal the deal with an actually good Spider-Man film.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol I'm not excited for that at all.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

'Kay.**


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 10, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation season 4*

Lacked the high points of season 3 and overall episode quality of 2. Still enjoyable. 

_B_


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Wow, the prospect of this is legit exciting. Now all they have to do is actually pull through and seal the deal with an actually good Spider-Man film.



Shut up Stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad to see this thread hasn't changed much while I was gone


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Shut up Stunna


uh, why? 

just sounds like more bitchmade haterade from you tbh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *uh, why? *
> 
> just sounds like more bitchmade haterade from you tbh



You know full well why. 

Plus the haterade taste sweet in your mouth admit it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

haterade is bitter, I try not to partake


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

>"try"


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2015)

Garfield is Out as Peter Parker, besides he's too old he's in his 30's now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2015)

Sup Legend, how's thyings?

Leave him superted, he's a lost generation


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 10, 2015)

So after 4 seasons here is my take:

Tom & Ron are the 2 best characters. Have the most funny or good moments. Ansari they need to keep reigned in some. They let him do too much girly/whiny shit in season 4 and it wasn't funny.

Leslie and Anne aren't funny but they both fit and play their roles well. I like them despite the lack of humor they bring to the table. 

April and Andy aren't funny either. I like Plaza in her role as April though. Pratt is just bad.

Jerry and Donna you could completely remove from the cast and you wouldn't lose a single thing. Neither provide much in the way of humor either themselves or the way other characters interact with them. 

Ben and Chris are meh to me. Lowe is good at what he does but the character itself is off-putting. Ben works well in his role. 

This is another of those times though where the complete product makes for better stuff than the individual parts. I still stand by being able to remove Jerry and Donna though.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing much Jag, same old same old


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> So after 4 seasons here is my take:
> 
> Tom & Ron are the 2 best characters. Have the most funny or good moments. Ansari they need to keep reigned in some. They let him do too much girly/whiny shit in season 4 and it wasn't funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes i think Speedy doesn't know how English works


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

If you only think that sometimes, then there's something wrong with you too. 

But I'm sure he's just on drugs the whole time


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> If you only think that sometimes, then there's something wrong with you too.
> 
> But I'm sure he's just on drugs the whole time


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

I just wanted to be slightly polite


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> If you only think that sometimes, then there's something wrong with you too.
> 
> But I'm sure he's just on drugs the whole time



Speedy moves at his own pace, on his own time. 

You gotta respect that


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2015)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2015)

Rukia always on point.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Stunna.



/thread **


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

First Colbert, now Jon Stewart is retiring. Damn, would have been great to see his reactions for the 2016 elections.

At least John Oliver arrived at such a great time. He's been solo'ing for a while now, but once a week is not enough for his show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh wow, Stewart was a favorite of mine.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2015)

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2015)

Stewart's been washed for a while now.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

John Oliver rules


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Stunna.






Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia always on point.





Liverbird said:


> /thread **



Curious as to what point torching stunna became the norm


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Stunna, the main and possibly only bandwagoner accusing us, of bandwagoning. 

Classic Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

I like how you straight up admitted to only talking shit to me because everyone else was doing it


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Is this the first time I've been talking shit to you? bc you're totally acting that way


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

reading comprehension too stronk


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

ted. said:


> Curious as to what point torching stunna became the norm



I think it first began when we discovered that Year 1 Stunna wasn't actually a white teenager posting on NF back in 2010-2011. He betrayed a lot of people with his antics. 

Then the final straw was when Stunna used that gif against Rukia. The insolence!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2015)

why the lies


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> why the lies



That's what we said.... back in 2011.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

How do you plead?


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

ted. said:


> How do you plead?



Let's zaheer what he has to say for himself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

I won't fault you, Stunna...

Sometimes you gotta fake it until you make it


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Gesy confirmed for prepubescent white girl

Masterrace suddenly lurking this thread


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

*Open Windows* - *5/10*

Not that bad. But damn if it's not so boring at times.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna go check out Kingsman: The Secret Service this weekend. The early reviews are rather good.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy confirmed for prepubescent white girl
> 
> Masterrace suddenly lurking this thread



Gesy always been my favorite, it all make sense now.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending*
As a movie I paid zero dollars to see on the big screen it was enjoyable enough for one watch in that environment. Reminded me of good old Manga Video except that this was firmly PG13.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Gesy always been my favorite, it all make sense now.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2015)

There were enough pieces that I enjoyed that it wasn't it just wasn't good either.


EDIT: I don't want to make you mad jealous Para until I actually see the movie I am going to see next week


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Taleran said:


> EDIT: I don't want to make you mad jealous Para until I actually see the movie I am going to see next week



Toronto cinema life is da besto


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

Taleran said:


> There were enough pieces that I enjoyed that it wasn't it just wasn't good either.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't want to make you mad jealous Para until I actually see the movie I am going to see next week



You're watching Knight of Cups?!?!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2015)

Nah that isn't out yet 

THIS


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh

They showed that at USC in December


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2015)

Next week is Mohicans, Heat, That and Insider.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2015)

first 5 seasons of parks and recs are impeccable

they got me through this no internet drought 

anyone who says otherwise has bad taste

i'm out again

*drops mic*


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2015)

If Knight of Cups is bad we will have to write Malick off as washed.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 10, 2015)

Speaking of Parks & Rec I have been showing people the part in season 3 where Tom is promoting his drink Snake Juice and Ron gets wasted and at the end dances for his video diary thing. They haven't even seen any of the show and think it is hilarious based on how I briefly describe and show them Ron. One of my favorite parts in the series.



Knight of Cups looks like shit.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/hisdgxM.jpg?1



Now all you need is a lollipop


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> If Knight of Cups is bad we will have to write Malick off as washed.





Cyphon said:


> Knight of Cups looks like shit.



See Grape

there is hope


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2015)

That is the best hype I could ever have for a movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Now all you need is a lollipop



I'm halfway through the first season of House of Cards, I'm not exactly sure where it's going but i'm enjoying the ride.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

how do you not know what's going on it's easy as hell to follow o.O


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 10, 2015)

Holy fuck this protein makes me need to take a shit and I also have to piss oh my fucking god this is excruciating oh my lord I think I might actually shit my pants fuck duck fuck sjot
And I have to take a car wash before going home fuck my fucking life holy eucks


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Para fucked up by making that Knight of Cups thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> how do you not know what's going on it's easy as hell to follow o.O





That's not what I said bruh


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's not what I said bruh



u be right

I done goofed that one, gesy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

It's a movie I'm very excited for, I don't see how I goofed

stay mad


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm halfway through the first season of House of Cards, I'm not exactly sure where it's going but i'm enjoying the ride.



It's soo good 

I'm starting to watch Penny Dreadful, not sure how I feel yet.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> It's a movie I'm very excited for, I don't see how I goofed
> 
> stay mad





I'm sure Cyphon can give you 43 reasons why it will suck.

Malick is a senile fool these days

I miss his older works, such as The Thin Red Line, easily his best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2015)

So I'm going to be watching the Puppet Master franchise throughout March and I'm shocked how many of these movies there are...After 5 though, they drop the numbering so I have no idea what the order is. Scary...


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> So I'm going to be watching the Puppet Master franchise throughout March and I'm shocked how many of these movies there are...After 5 though, they drop the numbering so I have no idea what the order is. Scary...



God speed, Martial. You brave son of a bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

*Nightcrawler* - *9/10*

Nicely told story there. Gyllenhaal was legit scary, which also translates into how the movie built the suspense in many scenes. Really loved the cast overall; they played their part perfectly. Renee Russo looked bangin. Also, it might be me but was their some digs at how the modern corporate world runs? Actually, scratch that, I think the whole movie is a dig at that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'm sure Cyphon can give you 43 reasons why it will suck.
> 
> Malick is a senile fool these days
> 
> I miss his older works, such as The Thin Red Line, easily his best.



if you think the guy who made The Tree of Life as senile, regardless of what you thought of the film, then I don't know what to tell you


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> if you think the guy who made The Tree of Life as senile, regardless of what you thought of the film, then I don't know what to tell you



He also made To The Wonder and The Better Angels after that, and both were shit, though.

One becomes senile as they age, dude.

I hope the film is enjoyable to you man, but all signs so far are pointing to a colossal failure for this film. Especially some of those early reviews naming it his worst film yet.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2015)

he only produced Better Angels, that's not one of his movies.  So that's one lesser film, hardly what I can call senile.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> God speed, Martial. You brave son of a bitch



As long as I have my harem of Yasha, Stunna and the Grapist known as Grape, I shall get through it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he only produced Better Angels, that's not one of his movies.  So that's one lesser film, hardly what I can call senile.



If you think he didn't have his finger prints all over that one...


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for, Martial. I may be in Chandler for a couple of months, and I know your face whereas you have no idea who you're dealing with.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Be careful what you wish for, Martial. I may be in Chandler for a couple of months, and I know your face whereas you have no idea who you're dealing with.




Not hard to spot the only Asian in Chandler.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2015)

Big Hero 6 - 8/10

kind of predictable but still a great and fun movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Be careful what you wish for, Martial. I may be in Chandler for a couple of months, and I know your face whereas you have no idea who you're dealing with.



Note to Self: Rape any Asian man in sight. 

I made a point to say 'Man' because it would be too creepy if I implied that women are at risk. 

Ugh, I'm supposed to watch "Divergent" this weekend. Has anyone actually liked this movie? I can't generate any excitement for it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Note to Self: Rape any Asian man in sight.
> 
> I made a point to say 'Man' because it would be too creepy if I implied that women are at risk.
> 
> Ugh, I'm supposed to watch "Divergent" this weekend. Has anyone actually liked this movie? I can't generate any excitement for it.



Don't come over to any of his dinner invitation if you love dogs.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2015)

8% of Chandler population are Asians.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2015)

lol, I still think it's funny that you stayed not 10 minutes away from where I currently live. That's the danger zone!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2015)

Do you stay alone?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Creeps, all of you.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

We spend our time watching movies. What do you expect?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

I expect gentlemanly conduct and decorum.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

I'M IN LOVE WITH THE COCO!

[YOUTUBE]nAgu34bpT6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

What I tell ya?

Better Call Saul has already been picked up for a second season after only two episodes.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2015)

It's almost like people forgot who was involved in the show


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2015)

> Do you stay alone?



Not right now. But I will...and I will be waiting. Speaking of which,

Maniac (1980)- B+

It's not for everyone, but I thought it was very unsettling.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

you guys arent taking malick seriously


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 11, 2015)

*Persona:* _3/5_

I loved the confessional conversation between the girls in the kitchen(or was it the living room). Great dialogue.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2015)

*I Origins*

Beautifully and cleverly scripted. 

9/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

YAWKYAWKYAWKYAWK


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2015)

I Origins is kinda bad Yasha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Enno when's Film club you mong?


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I Origins is kinda bad Yasha



I can understand why some people would love it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Film Club is dead irl


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna have you watched Heaven is 4 real?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

no, why would I 

plus the kid confessed he made it up lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no, why would I
> 
> plus the kid confessed he made it up lol



I'm only asking a question jeez

when did he say he made it up, got a link?


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

The must see action movie this year.

[youtube]gzxyH9x7rks[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

I Origins was so good in terms of visuals, fine generally, until the last part of the movie.

@Grape- Seriously? That trailer looked bad to me, especially when he used that line from Watchmen/Rorschach. Idk, I might pass that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

I am watching a few lion documentaries.

Can y'all recommend me some? Any big cats in particular I am in brief interest.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

>agent 47
>recognized as one of the most discreet assassins on the planet
>trailer is all about gunzablazin and xplosions galore


i think i'll just go for io interactive's next game and pretend this isn't a thing


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah, he ain't getting Silent Assassin rating. And how the fuck did he get caught in the first place?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, he ain't getting Silent Assassin rating. And how the fuck did he get caught in the first place?!



Took me a while to learn patience, at first, I would just assassinate and hide the bodies throughout the game.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Took me a while to learn patience, at first, I would just assassinate and hide the bodies throughout the game.






I'd like to play some hitman now that I'm done with my semester. I got like 1 more week off until the 2nd one starts, and I'd like to use my free time on gaming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

>Watching Frank Underwood make the people around him look like chumps.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

Fuck yeah. When's the 3rd season coming out btw?


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Took me a while to learn patience, at first, I would just assassinate and hide the bodies throughout the game.



Key to getting the most out of the game really. satisfying as shit to find other ways to take out targets without just resorting to headshots


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> Key to getting the most out of the game really. satisfying as shit to find other ways to take out targets without just resorting to headshots



Yeah, once you figure out the best method, it's fun to see how well everything goes together.





Liverbird said:


> Fuck yeah. When's the 3rd season coming out btw?




From what i've heard, On the 27th, I should be all caught up by then.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

What is the latest Hitman, and is it any good?


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

Who cares about the game? Movie will be better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> What is the latest Hitman, and is it any good?



Hitman GO is pretty good, love that Android game.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Absolution which was alright if only a bit too linear compared to blood money and could've done without a couple features that were obviously implemented for players new to the series like "point shooting" and "instinct mode" _(granted i thought it was regulated well enough on higher difficulties)_

still had a fun time playing it tho


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm only asking a question jeez
> 
> when did he say he made it up, got a link?


and I only answered 




Grape said:


> Who cares about the game? Movie will be better.


lol what's the point in adapting a stealth title and then ditching the main mechanic tho


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

The idea is to turn poor source material into a movie that works.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Doesn't look like it's working


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

that might be a valid argument if the flaw with the games lied in their being stealth oriented (which it couldn't possibly be). Taking a crappy stealth video game and turning it into a bombastic movie doesn't make it a good movie

and that's assuming they're actually crappy games; I haven't played one in years


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

The games are shit. The premise makes for a good movie though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2015)

Hitman isn't crap man.

Shut up now Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Hitman isn't crap man.
> 
> Shut up now Stunna.


you didn't even try to read my post, did you


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

No Timothy Olyphant?


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2015)

The original Hitman was good. Everything after has been v bad.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> No Timothy Olyphant?



I know, right?


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> The games are shit. The premise makes for a good movie though.





Grape said:


> The original Hitman was good. Everything after has been v bad.



This trolling


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> This trolling



Honestly I don't think he is trolling sometimes. I believe it's a case of having a memory retention the size of 1 kb.


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending - 2/5

A waste of time and money. A mess both in plot and visuals. Terribly acted for the most Part and incredibly cheesy. Also too long entirely meaningless action sequences that bore instead of entertain. As usual the 3D was terrible, blurry and totally unecessary. The worst thing though is that its incredibly boring and 100% predictable.
Had more fun talking shit about all the people outside waiting in line to see 50shades then watching this movie.

Seriously thought about rating a 1 but at least it had a few solid ideas and creative visuals. Wachovki siblings - i am disappointed.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

So you're saying...it was no Speed Racer???


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2015)

No.
SR for all of its problems managed to be fun. This isnt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

50 shades is gonna bring home a lot of bacon huh?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

that catskully emote sucks


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that catskully emote sucks



For real. I think people should just leave the adding of new emotes to me. At least mine were carefully chosen and requested by valuable members of our forum.

BTW, I have yet to find an image that can truly represent the shenanigans that encompass yourself, Stunna. But I will keep looking...


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Not feeling it too much myself honestly. only used it a handful of times and it looks like the cat just enjoyed a good meal as opposed to depicting laughter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

.....I was set up


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2015)

stunna pls go


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

You missed a lot World.  Persona 5 news.  New Fire Emblem game.  We needed your reaction to these things.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2015)

good looking out with the persona 5 news

the hype is too real


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> No Timothy Olyphant?


Olyphant is definitely one of the most under-appreciated actors working today.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2015)

we should have added the new cat smileys Trey wanted to add, they were excellent


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

The World said:


> good looking out with the persona 5 news
> 
> the hype is too real



To be honest, I have never played any of the Persona games. Do you have to start from the beginning, or does any entry allow you to become immersed in the gameplay?



Rukia said:


> Olyphant is definitely one of the most under-appreciated actors working today.



His work on Justified is legendary. And he was really good in Deadwood.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> 50 shades is gonna bring home a lot of bacon huh?


Might check it out if I am tipped off about good Dakota Johnson softcore footage.

The theatre is very unlikely though.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I have never played any of the Persona games. Do you have to start from the beginning, or does any entry allow you to become immersed in the gameplay?



You dont want to play it


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2015)

Masterrace acting like he actually plays games 

anyways each Persona game is stand alone, you don't need to play the previous installments.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, Juan. That's good to know.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I have never played any of the Persona games. Do you have to start from the beginning, or does any entry allow you to become immersed in the gameplay?



They're connected, as you would expect, but all of the stories are self-contained. the most you'd miss are a few cameos and callbacks


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> To be honest, I have never played any of the Persona games. Do you have to start from the beginning, or does any entry allow you to become immersed in the gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> His work on Justified is legendary. And he was really good in Deadwood.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

Your power level is based on your friendship status


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Might check it out if I am tipped off about good Dakota Johnson softcore footage.
> 
> The theatre is very unlikely though.



Dakota Johnson is pretty average, dude.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Why is Mastercoon so madd


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Which part of my post are you acknowledging, doe? The Persona or the Timothy Olyphant portion?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2015)

y is massarace being rude as fuck


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Why is Mastercoon so madd



Stunna doesn't understand humor


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Persona 4 is GOAT, D; play it


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

I just watched like 4eps of Over the Garden Wall and I'm very impressed. How the fuck did Cartoon fucking Network make this is totally beyond me.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

hey, CN's had other good shows too y'know


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2015)

wtf, I haven't watch CN since I was like nine


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2015)

*Captain America: Winter Soldier*

Finally got to my 2nd viewing and after seeing both twice this is definitely superior to GotG. Both are good but CA was so on point. One of the best comic book movies we have gotten so far and watching it again has me that much more excited for Age of Ultron.

4.5/5


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

GOTG > CA:TWS


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

No, C is on point. Both are good films, but CA: TWS is near flawless.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, C is on point. Both are good films, but CA: TWS is near flawless.



Nah, I find TWS full of cliches.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

Many of you will be pleased to hear I got a finger stuck up my ass today and it was expensive


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2015)

The action in CAWS was so smooth and well done. Maybe tops in a comic book movie but I can't remember every damn movie to compare.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> The action in CAWS was so smooth and well done. Maybe tops in a comic book movie but I can't remember every damn movie to compare.



but also very cliche


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Cap 2 is the better film


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

All these abbreviations


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> CA: TWS is near flawless.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

dem context clues


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 11, 2015)

I felt like TWS was an anime/movie I already saw, but with Captain America, false death to shock the audience which was already easily observed, with a best friend turned foe turn anti-hero which was basically Neretu and Sasgay.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

That comparison doesn't seem apt since sasuke wasn't brainwashed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

if Naruto and Sasuke is the first thing that comes to mind when you see the trope of 'brothers' turned foes, you're on some pleb shit


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> if Naruto and Sasuke is the first thing that comes to mind when you see the trope of 'brothers' turned foes, you're on some pleb shit



I don't know what I would think of first but I don't see much weight to your point.

Not only is Naruto current in ending but in ran for how many years? And people either love or hate Naruto which means a strong opinion one way or the other meaning it is something that would stick with you. So if anything it would be one of the most likely stories to come to mind if I had to guess. Even if it was a shit manga.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

*sigh*

fine...if it sticks out to you as the definitive example of the trope, you're on some pleb shit

more accurate?


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> The action in CAWS was so smooth and well done. Maybe tops in a comic book movie but I can't remember every damn movie to compare.



Also, dat OST track:

[YOUTUBE]BHyO8ztfE8k[/YOUTUBE]

So gooooooooooooooood when he took down that jet, and then again during the awesomely creative end titles sequence.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 11, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *Captain America: Winter Soldier*
> 
> Finally got to my 2nd viewing and after seeing both twice this is definitely superior to GotG. Both are good but CA was so on point. One of the best comic book movies we have gotten so far and watching it again has me that much more excited for Age of Ultron.
> 
> 4.5/5





Detective said:


> No, C is on point. Both are good films, but CA: TWS is near flawless.




I have to endorse these two gentlemen's opinions.

It's a pity it didn't gross what it deserved.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

I think Winter Soldier is the best comic book movie EVER.  Let's see how I feel about it after five years though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Mike Von J said:


> I have to endorse these two gentlemen's opinions.
> 
> It's a pity it didn't gross what it deserved.



It deserves more than 4 times it's budget (excluding DVD and rental sells)? 



Rukia said:


> I think Winter Soldier is the best comic book movie EVER.  Let's see how I feel about it after five years though.



Nope


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think Winter Soldier is the best comic book movie EVER.  Let's see how I feel about it after five years though.



Yeah, it's ranked as No. 1 for me as well, thus far. I think it will age well, even if it's somehow surpassed by a more super power oriented film with fancy CGI.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



Whutchu giggling bout, Willis?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

don't mind me; just havin' a giggle


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think we have seen better action than this is a comic book film.

[YOUTUBE]qXPOl6EjbWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna, will you be growing your jawline back this year?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't think we have seen better action than this is a comic book film.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qXPOl6EjbWg[/YOUTUBE]




Off top...

Watchmen did


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't think we have seen better action than this is a comic book film.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qXPOl6EjbWg[/YOUTUBE]



While Winter Soldier is a great film, Man of Steel's fights curbstomp it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

Nah, b; Cap 2's got it beat


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

oh shit, I feel another giggle comin' on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2015)

The only fight I really liked in Man of Steel was when Faora beat Kal up for a little while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nah, b; Cap 2's got it beat



To each their own, I found the fight in the alleyway and the fight in the end better.

EDIT: what am I saying, the fight in the beginning was the best fight ever in a comic film.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> oh shit, I feel another giggle comin' on



That's just gas. Stop eating junk food


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome to the Punch: B-

Decent thriller thanks to the cast- particularly Mark Strong and James McAvoy. It moves well, has some suspense and kept my interest. A bit too predictable though and the ending is frustrating for all the wrong reasons. Not a bad watch if you have netflix or something similar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, I loved the scene, But to call it the absolute best action scene in a decades long genre.. 

That's going to take more than a few knife tricks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't think it's the best action scene--I'm not a joker


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-x08iNZ8Mfc[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2015)

Cavill you glorious man


also Sebastian Stan is a nice guy I met him over the summer


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks pretty good, Detective. Still though, I think Hitman will be the must see shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2015)

Doesn't look too interesting and Cavill looks pretty bland as the lead.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2015)

The Americans was soo good last night!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Winter Soldier is 5/10 good


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2015)

*Parks and Recreation season 5*

Good season. Thought this one delivered on some good episodes not specifically related to comedy. 

_A_


----------



## Slice (Feb 12, 2015)

Cyphon - just how much free time do you have man?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 12, 2015)

Cyphon tells his wife he goes to work in the morning only to get sidetracked to his local Pool hall and stripper joint with a few slot machines for equal measure.

He has _lots_ of free time I guess, if he wants to use it.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Americans was soo good last night!



Best show on TV.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2015)

Is Gravity Falls good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunna likes it


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Americans was soo good last night!



Never would have guessed Jake Gyllenhaal making a cameo on that


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Gravity Falls is dope.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

I could do that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2015)

Slice said:


> Cyphon - just how much free time do you have man?



Lots in the winter. 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Cyphon tells his wife he goes to work in the morning only to get sidetracked to his local Pool hall and stripper joint with a few slot machines for equal measure.
> 
> He has _lots_ of free time I guess, if he wants to use it.



I'm bout them table games. Slots are shit.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing badass about flipping a knife and catching it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

**


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2015)

stunna impressed that winter soldier can catch


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

**


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2015)

A knife flip with 1 spin isn't impressive but in the middle of close combat it is pretty impressive. Obviously it is a movie and choreographed but it stills look cool as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you, Cyphon.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn, stunna. you're _that_ easy to impress?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Bitch, please. You can think something is cool without thinking it's the epitome of action choreo. They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing cool about cap being too bitchmade to stop bucky from playing catch with himself tho


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2015)

*Koizora*

What 

the hell is wrong with this film

?

It all started sweet and cute. Then all of a sudden, the girl got gang-raped. Then she had sex with her boyfriend in the school library (both of them were underaged) and got herself pregnant. Then she had a miscarriage. Then the boyfriend suddenly went emo and dumped her. All these happened in the first hour. I still have 1 hour to go and don't know what to expect.

It kind of pisses me off because the girl is Yui Aragaki. But I will also finish it because the girl is Yui Aragaki.


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

I was going to rave about a GOAT show, but there's a shit show going on here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

whenever I try to join the convo, it is just about shittalking stunna. I actually like stunna, so I dunno what to say


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2015)

There is no contradiction between liking Stunna and verbally abusing him. We all like him and are doing it to build his character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Nothing cool about cap being too bitchmade to stop bucky from playing catch with himself tho



this trollbait though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

>regulars in this thread
>Building Character


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

ted's posts are TN tier


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> whenever I try to join the convo, it is just about shittalking stunna. I actually like stunna, so I dunno what to say


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> whenever I try to join the convo, it is just about shittalking stunna. I actually like stunna, so I dunno what to say



You can say cap was too bitchmade to stop bucky from playing catch with himself. no direct insult to stunna, but you'd be telling the truth all the same





Masterpiece said:


> ted's posts are TN tier



i don't know what this is


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> There is no contradiction between liking Stunna and verbally abusing him. We all like him and are doing it to build his character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >regulars in this thread
> >Building Character



okay. this made me chuckle 



Yasha said:


> There is no contradiction between liking Stunna and verbally abusing him. We all like him and are doing it to build his character.



never took stunna for a masochist. tho he does like kingdom hearts so...



ted. said:


> You can say cap was too bitchmade to stop bucky from playing catch with himself. no direct insult to stunna, but you'd be telling the truth all the same



all the avengers in the cinematic universe are over-dramatic bitchmades anyways. thought that was the point. guardians was the first movie to break away from that trend.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2015)

Warudo that set. Hyuna show me!!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

> never took stunna for a masochist. tho he does like kingdom hearts so...


Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Link removed



It's okay. KHIII will get it right... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




When it gets released that is


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I was going to rave about a GOAT show, but there's a shit show going on here



I don't wanna read you talking about The Wire anyways


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

heh heh, I'm taking this one.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> all the avengers in the cinematic universe are over-dramatic bitchmades anyways. thought that was the point.



Then the universe is doomed. might as well let ultron takeover and form a plan to spare their hides from thanos


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't wanna read you talking about The Wire anyways



The Wire


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Then the universe is doomed. might as well let ultron takeover and form a plan to spare their hides from thanos



groot and racoon got this doe


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't appreciate the trolling, massarace

It's rude a fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> The Wire


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry, but there's no gratification in watching second-class lifestyle, even if it doesn't glorify it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2015)

Trolling is one thing but now you pretending like you ain't third world poverty tier


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

It's easy to brush everything off as trolling, it's okay Para, I understand.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

super ignore isn't just for show para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

Mastahood doesn't watch the Wire because it brings up old memories of a life he used to lead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

is a mod even allowed to super ignore?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> It's easy to brush everything off as trolling, it's okay Para, I understand.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2015)

stunna is gay

za world is gay

khris is gay

masterrace is pedo gay

gesy is gay

para is gay


you're all gay irl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

why me tho? I aint even a regular


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> why me tho? I aint even a regular



No one initiated you, bro?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> stunna is gay
> 
> za world is gay
> 
> ...






khris said:


> why me tho? I aint even a regular



Such is NF life, young Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

Bird :33

and am 6 years older than you bro  



~Gesy~ said:


> No one initiated you, bro?



I thought the initiation process was just shittalking Stunna. Liver, Stunna and Slice welcomed me here with open arms. Can't betray that.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Bird :33
> 
> and am 6 years older than you bro



Haha, I was just fuckin with you mate


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> stunna is gay
> 
> za world is gay
> 
> ...



Did the BBC hurt you bad?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Sorry, but there's no gratification in watching second-class lifestyle, even if it doesn't glorify it.



That's not even what the show is about.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Service
The Man from U.N.C.L.E
Mission Impossible V
Spectre

Holy shit, if only the new Bourne was releasing this year as well. The spy genre would be officially back.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

This shit is still funny

[YOUTUBE]q4bbIm4Vz8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

I prefer this one

[youtube]iKvoJdp3iRs[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Forgetting Asian Stoner Jesus.

:|

[youtube]r3BAD6MbGRk[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I prefer this one
> 
> [youtube]=iKvoJdp3iR3[/youtube]



[YOUTUBE]Y0RPt1VxV-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh another meme?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2015)

New Year
New Memes


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

dank memes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 12, 2015)

Memes are 2013 man


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

you literally have a meme in your sig you dong


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

left shark is the worst meme of 2015 so far


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Left shark is the cutest meme of all times


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Left shark is a meme?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

yes.**


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

k**


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

I was better off not knowing this stupid Left Shark concept existed. 

Damn your generation, Stunna.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Amen to that


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

you know we in the same gen, right, Burd?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, but that doesn't change anything. Our gen is damned to hell


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

*Over the Garden Wall*_(2014)_ - 8/10 

I must admit, I was skeptical about this one at first but only to be unexpectedly impressed by CN's work here. An animated mini-series that's very good in every aspect, literally. Light-hearted, innocent, funny, well told story with genuine characters and brilliant artwork.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's true, you're all fucked.



My advantage over the other fellows of my gen, *cough*stunna*cough*, is that, I know.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

CN has had some really good shows in the past, though.

Rarer these days, but they used to be rather consistent with their offerings.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mRvWJWgaICM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> My advantage over the other fellows of my gen, *cough*stunna*cough*, is that, I know.



Knowing is half the battle, indeed. 

As they said in my childhood:


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

You know nothing, Jon Stunna.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> CN has had some really good shows in the past, though.
> 
> Rarer these days, but they used to be rather consistent with their offerings.


Am I the only one that's apparently unfamiliar with CN's work? Give me some suggestions doe, haven't heard of CN since I was a kid.



Detective said:


> Knowing is half the battle, indeed.
> 
> As they said in my childhood:


Haha, I love that pic


Detective said:


> You know nothing, Jon Stunna.



gud un


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it's safe to say that Avatar was a better film than district 9.

Also CN being bad is a thing of the past now.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

So an anime called Hyouka was recommended to me by a friend whose suggestion are really reliable. I'm assuming at least some, if not most of you, have seen it. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Is      it?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2015)

Everyone is saying Kingsman is amazeballs


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> I think it's safe to say that Avatar was a better film than district 9.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Dexter's Laboratory
Johnny Bravo
Powerpuff Girls
Samurai Jack
Sym-Bionic Titan


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

I meant other than the shows from my childhood, I thought y'all were talking about similar mini-series like Over the Garden Wall.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Legend said:


> Everyone is saying Kingsman is amazeballs



Yeah, it's fucking awesome according to the majority of reviews. Vaughan curbstomped the expectations. I'm going tomorrow to see it. Review will be posted when I get home.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Have to agree. Avatar is a better film than District 9.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Sama below, lurking as usual. Probably too lazy to post, as usual, too.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Have to agree. Avatar is a better film than District 9.



Seriously?


What the fuck is wrong with you people?!


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I meant other than the shows from my childhood, I thought y'all were talking about similar mini-series like Over the Garden Wall.



Look into "rick and morty" if you haven't already


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> So an anime called Hyouka was recommended to me by a friend whose suggestion are really reliable. I'm assuming at least some, if not most of you, have seen it. Can anyone confirm?



It is quite good, though is rather slow paced.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Baiting Sama into posting. I would say achievement unlocked, but I've done this in the past, as well.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Sama below, lurking as usual. Probably too lazy to post, as usual, too.



More like ready to punce and deliver a lethal blow, like the silent assassin he is. don't let that lackadaisical facade throw you off


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> More like ready to punce and deliver a lethal blow, like the silent assassin he is. don't let that lackadaisical facade throw you off



Oh, I am well aware of the dangers of ceiling Sama. 

He probably watches people talk about fapping in the Bath House, too.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 12, 2015)

I remember watching District 9 and all I kept thinking about was wasted opportunities. At least Avatar made me want to go to Pandora. 

You guys remember when Tetra was adamant that D9 wasn't an allegory for apartheid in South Africa? I never understood why he was in such denial. The film was pretty heavy handed with its message and left nothing to the imagination.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people?!




When you consider that both movies are very similar I have to go for the one that's more enjoyable to watch.

They're both basically the same movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Look into "rick and morty" if you haven't already


I haven't, so yes, I might check it out. ty


Samavarti said:


> It is quite good, though is rather slow paced.


Only the fact that it's slow-paced alone, raises the probability of my dropping it drastically. Haven't been a fan of slow-paced watches recently. I'm becoming very impatient by time. 


Detective said:


> Baiting Sama into posting. I would say achievement unlocked, but I've done this in the past, as well.


Is that hard to make happen? Do I at least get a cookie or smth?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Rick and Morty's great.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> When you consider that both movies are very similar I have to go for the one that's more enjoyable to watch.
> 
> They're both basically the same movie.



Meh, I can't say I'd agree on that. But my opinion on Avatar is that it's WAYY too overrated and doesn't live anywhere near the hype(highest grossing move EVER), whereas District 9 is a brilliant film(rated 9/10) and my choice of the year it came out iirc.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 12, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> I remember watching District 9 and all I kept thinking about was wasted opportunities. At least Avatar made me want to go to Pandora.
> 
> You guys remember when Tetra was adamant that D9 wasn't an allegory for apartheid in South Africa? I never understood why he was in such denial. The film was pretty heavy handed with its message and left nothing to the imagination.



Elysium didn't go too well for him...


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Also CN being bad is a thing of the past now.



I can't with the pg humor and shitty animation


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Tetra promised me he would post his review of Fatherhood later this year.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Is a "hood" movie being made for everything?


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh, I am well aware of the dangers of ceiling Sama.
> 
> He probably watches people talk about fapping in the Bath House, too.



Can't even seen bathhouse, i would rather not lurk a place full of creepy people and dick pics, even if it means having a blind spot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

Dissing a show for having PG humor?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I can't with the pg humor and shitty animation



Yeah, this is harsh. 


I wasn't very into CN even as a kid, but I really used to like Samurai Jack. I found it so badass and cool at the time, had that nice and unusual animation style too.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you guys watched Clarence on CN recently. It's one of my favorite things right now.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Sama reveils a weakness in his formerly 360 degree SamaByakugan.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, it's fucking awesome according to the majority of reviews. Vaughan curbstomped the expectations. I'm going tomorrow to see it. Review will be posted when I get home.


Im gonna try to watch over the weekend


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Dissing a show for having PG humor?



You like that fluffy Disney shit, so


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Elysium didn't go too well for him...



Man that movie was bad. I can't believe people are excited about his take on Alien.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Koizora*
> 
> What
> 
> ...



The boyfriend died of cancer. THE END

Plot: 4/10 
Yui Aragaki's smile: 10/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 12, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> I remember watching District 9 and all I kept thinking about was wasted opportunities. At least Avatar made me want to go to Pandora.
> 
> You guys remember when Tetra was adamant that D9 wasn't an allegory for apartheid in South Africa? I never understood why he was in such denial. The film was pretty heavy handed with its message and left nothing to the imagination.




I have no idea why he deny it either, the movie was pretty blatant. Probably didn't know too much about the situation in South Africa I would imagine.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2015)

I pre-ordered that Order 1886 game.  Better be good.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

This final season of Parks and Rec isn't gonna be complete unless Ann, Chris, and Diane show up.


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeez.. I hate it where people park on the side of the road, it's so fucking narrow.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I pre-ordered that Order 1886 game.  Better be good.



Rukia, you are like the King of pre-orders, dude. You are single handedly carrying the video gaming industry on your back. I commend your efforts.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Things are looking up, Rukia.
[youtube]nMh-ou0TKXk[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2015)

I hear that the movie is better than the book.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

[youtube]9V5q0qZ1FdY[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2015)

Drake mixtape coming soon.


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Drake isn't hood enough to matter.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2015)

Grape said:


> Drake isn't hood enough to matter.



too funny man


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2015)

Watching a awesome interview with Mark Hamill


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2015)

FAP
TIME


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 12, 2015)

AVOID

Just like I did with the Sex in the City movies


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

rukia, even though I don't really like persona 4 as much, P4Golden is seriously the definitive version

I'm having along of fun grinding out my pokemonz/demons

everything is great, like with all the fun costume equips, except for Chie's voice.............my god it sounds like the voice actor ate the last Chie, she sounds so fucking stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got Naoto as a party member

game is seriously addicting

I actually did not like playing either P3 or P4 on consoles

playing them handheld on PSP and PSVita is the only way I want to play them

the grind is too real to be sitting down all the time when I can play it anywhere I want

I was literally sleeping and playing the game comfortably


----------



## Grape (Feb 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> AVOID
> 
> Just like I did with the Sex in the City movies



How you gonna diss Stunna's shit like that?




Stunna said:


>


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

also the interactions between Marie and Margerat are pretty funny

you missing out stunna 

They also added another city area akin to the city in P3 where you can ride a scooter too

and a beach 

and you can take scooter rides with your womenz folk to the movies

not sure if that was in the original version considering I stopped playing P4 after I got Rise and Teddie years ago


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2015)

no...it wasn't


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh and you can skip scenes if you make mistakes

It saved me from the boring grind so much


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2015)

players can also assist other players with online functions similar to dark souls

there are awesome tag team attacks

Rise can help in all out attacks

new cavalry attacks

this is definitely the definitive version 

stunna you missing out


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

^He's right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I pre-ordered that Order 1886 game.  Better be good.



Game's worth youtubing while grinding. That's about it.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice Transistor set khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks world :33


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

As you guys know, I'm not big into games, especially shooters. But I gotta say, The Division looks so legit.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

I knew the only games masterrace enjoys are COD and GTA

dudebroing it up


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm actually getting my PS4 in a few days. Evolve and Shadow of Mordor :33. I just need to beat Persona Q before then.

And holy fuck, no one told me that PQ had Algebra in it .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

^ Send me a review of Evolve, i hear good things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> As you guys know, I'm not big into games, especially shooters. But I gotta say, The Division looks so legit.



inb4 downgrade, game breaking glitches, and 5 gig patches 



Speedy Jag. said:


> ^ Send me a review of Evolve, i hear good things.



Evolve Review


*Spoiler*: __ 




DLC: The Game

True story.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> I just got Naoto as a party member
> 
> game is seriously addicting
> 
> ...



omg fuck you warudo you basic bitch


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2015)

Para have you heard about Slint's guitarist? He attempted suicide.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2015)

All I want is Arkham Knight


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> As you guys know, I'm not big into games, especially shooters. But I gotta say, The Division looks so legit.



Wait a few days after it comes out. i was looking forward to the division too, but the way ubisoft handled watch dogs and unity has me on my toes for any of their massive aaa games


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2015)

Waiting for Arkham Knight, MK X, GTA V


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

>waiting for GTA5


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

**


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

stunna you missing out


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

They need to port Golden to a console.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Stunna when is persona 5 coming?

Have you played the Conception series?


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Have you played the Conception series?



He is waiting till he is older and more "experienced" as a gamer before trying that particular role playing game, with a lady friend in campaign mode.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2015)

When was the last time ghibli made a great film? They could do no wrong from Nausicaa to Howl's Moving Castle but since then the quality has plummeted considerably. The sudden drop off in quality doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> He is waiting till he is older and more "experienced" as a gamer before trying that particular role playing game, with a lady friend in campaign mode.



For a Nintendo game on a failed Vita? 

Damn son


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective, when will the younger generation learn to appreciate good gameplay over graphics?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

what the fuck did they do to my name D:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Take that Para


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

now even the admins hate the mods


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna when is persona 5 coming?


some time this year



Pseudo said:


> When was the last time ghibli made a great film? They could do no wrong from Nausicaa to Howl's Moving Castle but since then the quality has plummeted considerably. The sudden drop off in quality doesn't make sense either.


/pseudo


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective, when will the younger generation learn to appreciate good gameplay over graphics?



  



Parallax said:


> what the fuck did they do to my name D:



Wait, what are you talking about Juan? It looks normal to me. Are you seeing something different? My name is normal today as well. And from what I can see, so is everyone elses.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> now even the admins hate the mods



fuck you Warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Para is mad dat no-one gives a shit

Now Juan knows how real mexicans feel like


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Who's that in your ava, ?


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> Wait a few days after it comes out. i was looking forward to the division too, but the way ubisoft handled watch dogs and unity has me on my toes for any of their massive aaa games



Watchdogs is a bane of my life. Each day my hatred for it grows. While playing the game it was like, "well, this is shitty but it's not _that_ shitty." But the second I finished it and every time I think about it just pisses me off more and more. I hate the fucking repetitive gameplay. I hate the terrible, basic-ass writing. I hate the cardboard main character and his stupid fucking hat. I hate how every mission in the game is somehow too easy to be interesting and yet just annoying enough to be frustrating. I hate that it makes you wish you were playing GTA instead. I hate how the hacking dynamic has so much potential. I hate the fucking car chases every five seconds. I hate how good the trailers were. I hate that I paid full price for this. I hate that I played it all the way to the end. I hate that this was the first PS4 game I played. I hate every neckbeard retard that tries to argue it's a good game because you can hack traffic systems. I hate everything this game is and everything it represents.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> Who's that in your ava, ?



Bilinda Butcher


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Typical only ted is fabolous


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Jena said:


> Watchdogs is a bane of my life. Each day my hatred for it grows. While playing the game it was like, "well, this is shitty but it's not _that_ shitty." But the second I finished it and every time I think about it just pisses me off more and more. I hate the fucking repetitive gameplay. I hate the terrible, basic-ass writing. I hate the cardboard main character and his stupid fucking hat. I hate how every mission in the game is somehow too easy to be interesting and yet just annoying enough to be frustrating. I hate that it makes you wish you were playing GTA instead. I hate how the hacking dynamic has so much potential. I hate the fucking car chases every five seconds. I hate how good the trailers were. I hate that I paid full price for this. I hate that I played it all the way to the end. I hate that this was the first PS4 game I played. I hate every neckbeard retard that tries to argue it's a good game because you can hack traffic systems. I hate everything this game is and everything it represents.



I was gonna buy the PS4 for this game last year, but luckily I dodged the fuck out of that bullet, Matrix style.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet this bullshit is dream


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

I haven't been disappointed by Ubisoft since Ass Creed 1

stopped playing their bullshit ever since


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> I bet this bullshit is dream



it was Kenneth in this case


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> I bet this bullshit is dream



No, it's likely Kenny flexing his Admin abilities for the first time like a motherfuck.



EDIT: God damn, my deduction is as good as ever.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's put it this way, Psuedo.

Warudo is more black than an angry Stunna who is steaming coz Persona 5 isn't coming out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

i still like Kenneth, he's good people


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Bad mouthing GTA V


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

it wan an okay game way too overrated

it peaked in the beginning and was down hill from there

though I did enjoy the last heist a bit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Admins always overlook Tildes


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

fucking gesy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

^^Whose cock did you suck for that edit, gesy?


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Typical only ted is fabolous



Rules of nature 



Jena said:


> Watchdogs is a bane of my life. Each day my hatred for it grows. While playing the game it was like, "well, this is shitty but it's not _that_ shitty." But the second I finished it and every time I think about it just pisses me off more and more. I hate the fucking repetitive gameplay. I hate the terrible, basic-ass writing. I hate the cardboard main character and his stupid fucking hat. I hate how every mission in the game is somehow too easy to be interesting and yet just annoying enough to be frustrating. I hate that it makes you wish you were playing GTA instead. I hate how the hacking dynamic has so much potential. I hate the fucking car chases every five seconds. I hate how good the trailers were. I hate that I paid full price for this. I hate that I played it all the way to the end. I hate that this was the first PS4 game I played. I hate every neckbeard retard that tries to argue it's a good game because you can hack traffic systems. I hate everything this game is and everything it represents.





between this and unity being a broken piece of shit, they're in desperate need of....taking their fucking to just finish their games and offer a complete experience


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

gesy on that hidden creep with kenny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> fucking gesy



I had the urge to change my avatar to see if anyone would notice me.

What a fail that would've been.


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> gesy on that hidden creep with kenny



His name looks even worse now, too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> Rules of nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard people who've bought Unity early on are getting a free game plus free DLC; At least they stand by their product.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

yea it's like gesy is announcing he's coming out the closet with that cat mermaid right next to his name 

he wants to be part of that world indeed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2015)

Good call World.  No reason to ever play P4 when Golden exists.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

*Claps*

You're such a gent, Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

1 Detective, and a lot of suspicious  's ITT


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Rukia Detective I need to catch up on arrow flash and POI

was a tough drought getting cut off from the interwebz cause im massively broke


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> Rukia Detective I need to catch up on arrow flash and POI
> 
> was a tough drought getting cut off from the interwebz cause im massively broke



Flash and POI went to another level, dude

Holy Shit, it's been so good.

Catch up soon brother

We will be waiting for you


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> i still like Kenneth, he's good people



i had a guy crush on kenneth once


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Waiting for Arkham Knight, MK X, GTA V


 
What about Witcher 3?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> 1 Detective, and a lot of suspicious  's ITT



How'd you do it?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

the hype too real now 

I regret not being around for the end of 24 too 

was such a great season finale


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

fuck I thought if I logged in and out stupid cat emote would go away

and now he changed it that son of a bitch


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Admins always overlook Tildes







~Gesy~ said:


> I heard people who've bought Unity early on are getting a free game plus free DLC; At least they stand by their product.



as they should. people shouldn't be in a situation where they felt like they just wasted money on a game that feels like it was only completed 70% of the way


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> the hype too real now
> 
> I regret not being around for the end of 24 too
> 
> was such a great season finale



OMG, what they did to Jack at the end.

I-I-It was too much for me


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> How'd you do it?



Do what?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

what Jack did to the final villains

I couldn't stop laughing and clapping


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> what Jack did to the final villains
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing and clapping



Rukia, Vaulto and I lost our shit when Jack recognized that one particular voice from the shadows:

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSTTTTAAAAAAA BOOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Flash and POI went to another level, dude
> 
> Holy Shit, it's been so good.
> 
> ...



For the whole of season 4 so far, i think there was maybe 1 episode which didn't have something to do with samaritan or the brotherhood. their focus is seriously on point this time around


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Jack better be back next season

I want him to do more creative and hilarious kills


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

ted. said:


> For the whole of season 4 so far, i think there was maybe 1 episode which didn't have something to do with samaritan or the brotherhood. their focus is seriously on point this time around



yeah lots of shows might lose focus of the narrative 4 seasons in and do alot of filler but POI is on point this season


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]N-CpdljCPvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective really has a lot of pull with the mods eh? hmmmm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Detective really has a lot of pull with the mods eh? hmmmm


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2015)

Crimson Peak Trailer

[YOUTUBE]j3_gvBTjUhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 13, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> When was the last time ghibli made a great film? They could do no wrong from Nausicaa to Howl's Moving Castle but since then the quality has plummeted considerably. The sudden drop off in quality doesn't make sense either.



Nausicaa kinda sucked though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2015)

Howl's Moving Castle wasn't all that hot either


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

neither of those movies suck


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 13, 2015)

SOUND
SOUND
SOUND


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Detective really has a lot of pull with the mods eh?



All 04 are exempted


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> All 04 are exempted



Nope


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

My research lacked sufficient data


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Haha, better luck next time..... Masterkitty


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> neither of those movies suck



yeah i'm with you

muh contrarianism


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Howl's Moving Castle wasn't all that hot either



I haven't seen that one, or any Ghibli movies that came after...

I'm exicited to see Kaguya though, Takahata is GOAT.



Stunna said:


> neither of those movies suck



Suck might be going too far, but Nausicaa really doesn't hold up compared to the rest. Castle in the Sky is better in pretty much every way.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2015)

Nausicaa doesn't do the manga justice, which is the main problem.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

This is amazing... I can't even... 
[YOUTUBE]Yd5i7TlpzCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Kaguya is a timeless classic Han


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2015)

THE HYPE IS REAL!

[youtube]j3_gvBTjUhY[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

There you go Gesy, you're not special either 
I may or may not have contributed to it


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone else seeing Kingsman tonight?



You know, I regret that we all live in so many different places. It would be awesome to go see a movie as a group, and make lulzy commentary and insult Stunna throughout the evening in person.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm staying in tonight to read.  Need to finish Morrison's _Sula_ and Sobel's _Galileo's Daughter_ for class.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2015)

You're not the only one suffering Warudo


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Toronto probably got some nice theaters

with probable butt warmers and reclining chairs 

I wouldn't be caught dead in a Manhattan theater

too damn expensive and crowded


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> Toronto probably got some nice theaters
> 
> with probable butt warmers and reclining chairs
> 
> ...



I usually watch films in the UltraAVX style theatres we have. This is what one of them looks like:


*Spoiler*: __ 









GOAT legroom. And the seats are nice. They have this thing called Dolby Atmos, which makes the sound experience ridiculously nice. The one I'm going to is downtown.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

detectuve living the classy lyfe 

struggle too real


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

yea I do 

I already blasted huey on this bruh

toronto aint even that far away from new york 

it's fucking 9 F rite now

fite me son


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> yea I do
> 
> I already blasted huey on this bruh
> 
> toronto aint even that far away from new york



I was trying to make a GoT reference, but I see it flew over your dumbass head


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

one time I went to the cinefamily and they had couches.  shit was class yo


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Yo it's gonna be -23 C( MINUS 9 F) tomorrow


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> I was trying to make a GoT reference, but I see it flew over your dumbass head


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I know you were off during the winter break here
> 
> But I have forgotten what you job description is



I fix issues


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Next time I got to Canada, I wonder if people will still be breaking out in the national anthem in the middle of the night in Maccy D's?


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Next time I got to Canada, I wonder if people will still be breaking out in the national anthem in the middle of the night in Maccy D's?



wut


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> wut



Funny shit that happened when I was in the town centre with my cousin getting Big Macs late one night


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

I bet you're more like Ben from parks and rec and fire everyone from their jobs while having a chipper partner that makes them happy while you crush their dreams


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

I imagine Detective is pretty much George Clooney's character in Up In The Air.

Gives him the power to screw with peoples' lifes and yet he will sleep soundly every night


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

minus the george clooney good looks and swag of course


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

The World said:


> I bet you're more like Ben from parks and rec and fire everyone from their jobs while having a chipper partner that makes them happy while you crush their dreams



I can't relate to this reference cuz I don't watch that bitch ass show


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

and fuckable assistant


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> I can't relate to this reference cuz I don't watch that bitch ass show


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2015)

BTW, Enno promised me that we would have Film Club today


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, Enno promised me that we would have Film Club today


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

Enno never even shows up to lie

hes a british muslim ghost


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know about Crimson Peak.  That trailer didn't grab me.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't know about Crimson Peak.  That trailer didn't grab me.



Yeah, Jake Gyllenhaal wasn't in it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

On a lighter note, is Maggie Gyllenhaal fanciable? 

I'm still not sure about her.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

maybe 10 years ago

not anymore

and I'm with Rukia

CP looks pretty but I dunno...........could go either way


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2015)

Maggie has always been ugly.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

If you have to question it...


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck what they talkin' about on your timeline


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Maggie has always been ugly.



That's the thing _Old woman in a young women's body, right?_

But what about The Secretary?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, I don't find Maggie Gyllenhaal attractive at all, which is a shame considering how good looking her brother is, I mean, imagine her being Jake Gyllenhaal's female equivalent. I'm still mad she replaced Katie Holmes in the Dark Knight trilogy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L5Yu-IGx0-4[/YOUTUBE]

I do get conflicted with this scene doe


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

I have that shirt too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Shut up 

Don't kill my boner


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

Parks and Rec is a bitchass show?

pls


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

tfw massarace is a cross dresser


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

If it got your stamp of approval, it's definitely a bitchass show.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

you were shit talking The Wire; please don't try and talk like your opinion on TV means anything


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay Stunna, I'll like what everybody else likes. My opinion means something now, right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2015)

Para, just saw it again.  Fucking awesome dude.  

[YOUTUBE]b0AGiq9j_Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> tfw massarace is a cross dresser



Why are you even thinking it?! 

Stupid Para


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Okay Stunna, I'll like what everybody else likes. My opinion means something now, right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]L5Yu-IGx0-4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I do get conflicted with this scene doe


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para, just saw it again.  Fucking awesome dude.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]b0AGiq9j_Ak[/YOUTUBE]



it's a classic

what in the world is Speedy even on about


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

my brother hates the wire

he hated me even more for recommending it to him

I hate him so much


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

you should kick his ass


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

your brother sucks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

I admit I contemplated dropping the show the first couple of episodes; Luckily, I followed through.

Still hated the 2nd season tho.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

it's ok to have bad taste, don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I admit I contemplated dropping the show the first couple of episodes; Luckily, I followed through.
> 
> Still hated the 2nd season tho.


I'm on the 2nd season atm; I prefer the 1st, but this is still good shit


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

season 2 is contingent on the whole, the first half is pretty much elaborate and extensive set up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm on the 2nd season atm; I prefer the 1st, but this is still good shit



Didn't care for it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

fuk you den


----------



## Grape (Feb 13, 2015)

"white people love the second season" - Para


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

It's probably because you have bad taste Gesy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> "white people love the second season" - Para



and I stand by it!

If someone on the internet tells you that The Wire season 2 is their favorite season

good likelyhood, they are white.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

You would think I like The Wire with all the black people getting killed
I might just watch it, but only on mute.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2015)

that's cause you ain't got taste


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

**


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2015)

I just can't bare the way they talk


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2015)

[youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]

every second of this is beautiful

the dark web


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

**


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 13, 2015)

the wire mothafucka


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2015)

Marion Cotillard signed on for the Assassins Creed movie.  Could it actually be good?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

lol I noticed that too


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

no it actually can't and wont be


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

Who cares about Cotillard, Fassbender is instawatch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> Who cares about Cotillard, Fassbender is instawatch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Service- A

Funny, gory, stylish action flick. It's also very unique, while being a throwback to the spy films of old. 

Falcon Rising: C

Clumsy actioner starring Michael Jai White that survives thanks to some good fight scenes.


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Kingsman: The Secret Service- A
> 
> Funny, gory, stylish action flick. It's also very unique, while being a throwback to the spy films of old.



I will write my review later but I just wanted to mention:

God Damn That Single Take Sequence In The Church

HOLY SHIT


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2015)

That gave me a Yasha-boner. 

It was a thoroughly awesome movie in general though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

Nightcrawler: 9/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

*American Psycho: 10/10*


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

Watching birdman


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Nightcrawler: 9/10





TittyNipple said:


> *American Psycho: 10/10*





TittyNipple said:


> Watching birdman



Good, good. Watch Whiplash after Birdman if you still haven't.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2015)

Aw yis.

These video game movies are going to be great. Hitman and Assassin's Creed are going to change the summer blockbuster game.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

hopefully the movie isn't filled with bad gameplay and nothing but fassbender countering and not using stealth in anyway


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]
> 
> every second of this is beautiful
> 
> the dark web



Writing for this show has got to be the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hitman and Assassin's Creed are going to change the summer blockbuster game.


**


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]
> 
> every second of this is beautiful
> 
> the dark web



holy fuck was this the bloopers reel? that was so hilariously awful


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

"What did they do to you...?"

"...They leveled up."

oh my...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

This is painful.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Ice T what are you doing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol wtf is that episode. Gamers are way too cowardly to pull that off.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

Stopped the video as soon as he said noob


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

I died at gamer isis


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

tfw stunna still hasn't leveled up


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2015)

ice t goes on kotaku


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Learn to grammar, Khris


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 14, 2015)

Jena said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]
> 
> every second of this is beautiful
> 
> the dark web



TERRORISTS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Learn to grammar, Khris



>I just woke up. 
>English isn't my first language. 
>Still high.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 14, 2015)

khris said:


> >I just woke up.
> >English isn't my first language.
> >Still high.



Para is the worst English teacher ever so ignore him


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not an English teacher, Speedy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Para is the worst English teacher ever so ignore him



I can tell by the lack of punctuation in his post.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

khris said:


> I can tell by the lack of punctuation in his post.



Yeah, it's the worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

Not sure if that was an underhanded dig at me or not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Para criticizing a foreigner's  English always cracks me up.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Gesy pls

Should we look at some of your posts


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2015)

I'mma get me a motorbike.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

ribs**


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2015)

[youtube]nO_DIwuGBnA[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

lol didn't they already do something similar recently in video game format?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dofacvjRkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

listening to crew love i really want more drizzy x weeknd


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't die Eno


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 14, 2015)

I know a couple of people who died riding a motorbike.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

*The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out of Water*

Wife wanted to take the nieces and nephews so this was what I got to see. It was garbage. A few chuckles but outside of that I hated it and couldn't wait for it to end and it wasn't even a long movie. 

1/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

*House of Cards (Season 1)*

Kevin's Spacey kills this role of a man's thirst for power, towards the end of the season, you'll realize there's no line he isn't willing to cross. 

B+

*Selma*

Best cinematography I've ever seen in a biopic and the acting was superb. My only gripe is that there's a certain character I wish I got to see more of.

A


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]nO_DIwuGBnA[/youtube]



Fucking brilliant.  Young people really missed out on an essential era.  They won't even understand this shit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

but...but it's a biopic


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Fucking brilliant.  Young people really missed out on an essential era.  They won't even understand this shit.


Rukia tryna get Detective goin again


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

It's the oroborous, Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2015)

People that missed out on the 80's and early 90's are so fucking soft.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't want to spoil it for others.





Stunna said:


> but...but it's a biopic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, Malcolm X shows up in one scene, and then a few minutes later it says he has died; MLK alluded  to have a poor relationship with him; I just expected to at least get the pleasure of seeing them interact.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *House of Cards (Season 1)*
> 
> Kevin's Spacey kills this role of a man's thirst for power, towards the end of the season, you'll realize there's no line he isn't willing to cross.
> 
> B+



You're a letter off, Gesy 



~Gesy~ said:


> Well, Malcolm X shows up in one scene, and then a few minutes later it says he has died; MLK alluded  to have a poor relationship with him; I just expected to at least get the pleasure of seeing them interact.



God damn it Gesy, it's a good thing I don't have any intention to watch the film.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

Can't have Denzel playing X again. Don't want the actor overshadowing the real thing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2015)

man

I was really looking forward to the civil rights cinematic universe, too


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> man
> 
> I was really looking forward to the civil rights cinematic universe, too



You just want to be an extra


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Rosa Parks: The First Avenger


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 14, 2015)

Stunna just wiki it man

Spoilers are for chumps


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia tryna get Detective goin again



Well, it worked!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2015)

Aww yiss, so fucking hot

[youtube]dCC7QvHOk84[/youtube]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna just wiki it man
> 
> Spoiler are for chumps



These are contradictory 

Wat


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes, that post is confusing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

One day, Speedy's post will make sense, I can see it now!


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

That's like saying one day I'll like darkies more than purebred


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wDUdvo0nbEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

*House of Cards episode 1*

I thought it was really boring. Not much in it worth talking about. I will give it a couple more episodes to draw me in though.

_D+_


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> *House of Cards episode 1*
> 
> I thought it was really boring. Not much in it worth talking about. I will give it a couple more episodes to draw me in though.
> 
> _D+_



If you're expecting a show like Homeland, don't waste your time bro.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you're expecting a show like Homeland, don't waste your time bro.



The fuck is Homeland?


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you're expecting a show like Homeland, don't waste your time bro.



Cyphon:


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> People that missed out on the 80's and early 90's are so fucking soft.



A battle royale is what we need to weed out the softies.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

"Maybe every generation thinks the next one is the end of it all. Bet there are people in the Bible walking around, complaining about kids today." -*Roger Sterling*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> The fuck is Homeland?



[YOUTUBE]W18ZHrU3XYQ[/YOUTUBE]

A show I think you'd be more interested in, you could give HoC a few more episodes, but political thrillers seems more your speed.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> A show I think you'd be more interested in, you could give HoC a few more episodes, but political thrillers seems more your speed.



Maybe.

Just looking for shows on Netflix to start with the wife and we both heard good things about HoC. She is interested in it so far but she likes pretty much every show she starts.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I know a couple of people who died riding a motorbike.



my puerto rican/black neighbor across the street from me who was 2-3 years older than me and use to bully me is paralyzed for life after crashing on his bike

karma too real


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 14, 2015)

The World said:


> my puerto rican/black neighbor across the street from me who was 2-3 years older than me and use to bully me is paralyzed for life after crashing on his bike
> 
> karma too real



Damn thats cold. Quadriplegic or Paraplegic?


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I'mma get me a motorbike.



Don't listen to these negative people, Enno. Motorbikes are real fun


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2015)

I never believe in karma. I suspect Warudo tampered with his bike's brake. Cuz that's what I would do.


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2015)

I liked those kicks that Titty posted.

Very nice


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

It's a giraffe


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

The fact that you actually think those shoes are nice, I'm interested to see how you dress now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> The fact that you actually think those shoes are nice, I'm interested to see how you dress now.



You eat ass?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2015)

*Aziz Ansari: Intimate Moments for a Sensual Evening*

Not bad. More funny moments than I thought and could have been more but he could use some work on his delivery. I might check out his other ones.

3/5


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> You eat ass?



I enjoy a good adventure


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> The fact that you actually think those shoes are nice, I'm interested to see how you dress now.




In a bespoke manner during professional momentssss. And superfly when I'm casual.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2015)

Not with those shoes


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

I always thought of masterrace as a crossdresser


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

confirmed metrosexual


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2015)

Akira has me scratching my head a bit, the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Akira has me scratching my head a bit, the hell did I just watch?



.

The secret to japan's enormously successful abstinence program.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2015)

The Divergent: D

I didn't think this was a terrible movie as much as it was just...really generic. I don't know how the books are, but it seemed like "Divergent" was going out of its way to include 'every young adult/Dyspotian' cliche imaginable possibly in order to be marketable. The interchangeable characters (seriously, I thought the jerk, the wimp and the boyfriend to the best friend were all the same people at various points) develop in the most predictable ways possible and you can tell who is good and who is evil simply by watching any movie of this kind ever made. 

I was like: "Oh hey, Jai Courtney is being an unpleasant douchebag- but not in the sexy kind of way, so I bet he will be revealed as completely evil by the ending". So the script is already playing it too safe, but this doesn't even have a distinct visual style. "The Hunger Games" might not be original, but it does stand out thanks to its sound design and aesthetics. "The Giver" arguably only stood out due to its appearance. Even "The Mazer Runner", "Ender's Game" and "The F@CKING Host" tried to have their own looks. You'd think a movie that emphasizes individuality wouldn't be so intent on conforming to what is currently trending...God damn it, even the 'individuality' message has been done to death so much that it's practically victim of what this movie is preaching against. 

The action scenes weren't poorly choreographed and the sets weren't bad, they just failed to keep the movie afloat. I thought the acting was iffy as well. The main girl usually is acceptable, but there were too many times when it was obvious she was hiding something- which seems to go unnoticed by everyone. Ashley Judd is shockingly terrible considering her abilities, but I'm not sure if it was the dialogue or not. Everyone else is playing a 'type'. I have to give credit to "The Hunger Games" for at least providing enough room for its actors to 'act'. 

But above everything, this movie was too casually paced and had a bloated running time. It's almost two and a half hours, when it should've been no more than 90 minutes. The majority of the screen-time is dedicated to the characters training (like "Ender's Game"), which just doesn't work when that is your entire second act. In terms of content, I didn't think there was enough action, science fiction or even romance to appeal to any target audience...but apparently young girls are responding positively. I guess I can see why, but since I am not a young girl- except between 9-11PM- I can't really relate. 

I will say this in the films favor: It does have its moments. I will confess that the suicide twist did move me somewhat, although it's promptly forgotten about afterwards. The villainous was pretty good even though once again, these 'evil women dressed in white' archtypes prevalent in ALL these films (is there even an exception?)has gotten stale. But the actress did make me hate her enough to where I wanted to see the tables turned on her. While a bit repetitive, the finale was MUCH more compelling than everything else. So "Divergent" sucks because of its inability to stand out amongst the crowd...One could say that it was not a divergent...but that would be corny and stupid.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Imitation Game*

9/10


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

*Mad Men (Season 1)*: Light 9

Picking this back up again because it's ending soon. It's hard to explain why I love this serie so much, but perhaps that it's just a straight up drama, and that's so refreshing with the oversaturation of crime drama out there. Not to mention the top tier performance and writing. The men are terrible, but I can't help love them. January Jones has these milky white skin that looks delish... And Alison Brie plays the wife I wish I had.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Walking Dead* - _"What Happened and What's Going On"_: C-

went and decided to play catch up through the 4th season up to episode 9 of season 5, and i'm not sure if that's something i can keep doing for a series with writing this inconsistent. tyreese not clearing the room and being taken off-guard by a ninja-spy-zombie while he's staring intently at a few pictures just reeked of bullshit to me. thought chad coleman turned in a strong performance but sometimes i can't help but think the showrunners confuse sentimentality with idiocy


...also how many more characters from the wire are going to get the shaft in this show? :_(


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2015)

Grape said:


> Don't know if I'd give it a 9/10. It was pretty decent though.



Benedict Cumberbatch is brilliant.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

the first magic mike was okay but what the fuck is this?

magic mike: step up 2 the streets? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwPR0q5es0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Knick (Episode 1)*: Light 9

Do yourself a favor and watch this. That was so glorious. If only I knew Side Effects and Contagion were just experiments to what were to come. Thank you, based Soderbergh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

The World said:


> the first magic mike was okay but what the fuck is this?
> 
> magic mike: step up 2 the streets?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwPR0q5es0A[/YOUTUBE]


lol, I would be mad if I were Ginuwine.  I made my music for this???


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

Are there any good movies coming out this year?  We are off to a brutal start.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

of course we are; it's only the middle of February


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

Let me check Jake Gyllenhaal's IMDb for you


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

Shut up Stunna.  Don't disrespect Jake.  Sorry he hasn't done any disney voice acting.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

yeah don't disrespect Rukia's boyfriend, stunna

fucking rude


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a good start to the year.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

I saw The Kingsman last night

it was aight, pretty fun and dumb.  Violent as hell, too.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

stunna u there?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

what's       up


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

you missing out man I'm dressed up like fucking power rangers


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

omg Warudo wtf


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

Stunna not even interested in Golden.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

Warudo

I got JJBA: All Star Battle, it's pretty good.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Warudo
> 
> I got JJBA: All Star Battle, it's pretty good.



should have waited for the newest coming out unless u got it cheap


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah it was $20


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

someone ban Warudo pls


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

stunna pls your envy is funking up the place


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

plus I learned everyone gets a level 3 upgrade to their persona towards the end 




definitely the definitive version stunna


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

rukia isn't it great we got golden and stunna doesn't?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

holy shit Warudo get one piece of tech and he acting he not poor as fuck like stunna


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

>Flexing about a game that you make virtual friends and go on virtual dates


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

so any rpg then 

with a paltry dating sim...........barely even

I think even persona 3 had more dating sim than 4


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> holy shit Warudo get one piece of tech and he acting he not poor as fuck like stunna



I actually have alot more games than stunna

just this one I know is one of his favorites in particular


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

I know I got more than you 

games with actual taste and substance


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

just like my movie collection


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

you shouldn't have flapped your gums earlier and instead remain in awe


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Knick (Episode 3)*: Strong 8

This isn't related to the episode, but this room is so fucking beautiful


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

of course masterrace loves sterile white rooms smh


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

warudo

is you drunk again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Drunk in the middle of  the afternoon?

Say it ain't so, Warudooooo.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

leave him be

it's 5 o'clock somewhere, right Warudo?


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHHkk9E_Eic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2015)

better recognize when I see you


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 15, 2015)

*Nightcrawler - 9/10*

That was seriously disturbing. 

How did Gyllenhaal not get nominated?


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> *Nightcrawler - 9/10*
> 
> That was seriously disturbing.
> 
> How did Gyllenhaal not get nominated?



he got his way banging an old chick


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah he did


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2015)

he's like watered down patrick bateman


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 15, 2015)

"A friend is a gift you give yourself"



That one seriously cracked me up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> he's like watered down patrick bateman



No he wasn't, they had almost nothing in common.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No he wasn't, they had almost nothing in common.



oh you think so?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

Kingsman:  B.

This was pretty good.  Very entertaining.

Fuck Roxy though.  She was willing to kill her dog just to get the job.

And fuck Michael Caine.  How dare he call that kid a pussy.  Five minutes earlier that kid was willing to let a train run him over to protect the organization.

Would watch a sequel.  I guess they need a new Galahad and a new Arthur now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Rukia again doesn't understand the concept of a spoiler free review.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

Never read a Rukia review, scroll away as soon as you see a movie title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2015)

So is like film club dead or something?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, I wish Ennoea would stop being evasive about it.  He should give some sort of state of the film club address so we know where it stands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

This is why there's a second in command for weekly projects like this.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2015)

Para can be the second in command.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

**


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

Imma ban you for that one, Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Judge*

Cliches Galore! A morally ambiguous  lawyer reluctantly has to go back home to end up involved in a case that hits too close to home. Acting is what you expect, plot is what you expect, It's a good watch if you're bored.

C


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Knick (Episode 4)*: Light 9

The racism in this show man. "He don't need his shoes shine, he need a doctor."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *The Judge*
> 
> Cliches Galore!
> 
> C


Did you like the bike riding scene?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did you like the bike riding scene?



RDJ made a fool of himself there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope this episode of Walking Dead is better than last week's Masterscout.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

I forgot it was Sunday, thank man


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hope this episode of Walking Dead is better than last week's Masterscout.



Same. last week's felt unfulfilling asf


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

how many good episodes have there been this season? they might have already hit their quality quota for the year


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

DAMMIT KARL WE NEED BETTER EPISODES


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2015)

So Stunna apparently miss my presence in this thread he had to track me down in the Comic book theatre.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

can't believe you admitted your a super nerd


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

jesus fuck it's freezing tonight

5 degrees F and feels likes -16 according to my weather app 

I leave all possessions to para cuz he my homie if I die tonight


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2015)

Are you not posting on the same Anime site as I?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

can I have your vita


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

maybe

if you lessen your disney obsession


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

wut

nah b; ribs


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2015)

The World said:


> jesus fuck it's freezing tonight
> 
> 5 degrees F and feels likes -16 according to my weather app
> 
> I leave all possessions to para cuz he my homie if I die tonight



Omg don't die, Warudo


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope your heater malfunction


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

Massacoon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Is ribs something young kids are saying now?

I'm starting to feel alienated from the youth today, it won't be long now until I enter whatever phase Detective is on.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

the wind is literally howling and whipping at my window like some unseen monster out of a disney cartoon stunna might watch


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is ribs something young kids are saying now?
> 
> I'm starting to feel alienated from the youth today, it won't be long now until I enter whatever phase Detective is on.



I don't think D was ever in touch with youth culture


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

I wonder if Jena is dead too

doesn't she live in some midwestern bum fuck town in the middle of the woods?


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

stunna is lucky his ancestors were dumb enough to move south to escape the cold only to be sold into slavery


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

damn I'm throwing shade every which way 

my last will and testament

fuck y'all


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

can't even be mad; I'm finna get atcho P4G


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

you'll have to pry it from my cold dead fingers 

I'm a strap a few grenades to my body fore I go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can't even be mad; I'm finna get atcho P4G



Now you're just fucking with me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Who's Jimmy?!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2015)

oh well

I guess we can't all be streets ahead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Stunna said:


> oh well
> 
> I guess we can't all be streets ahead



>That feel when Stunna is more street than I am

I've been joking this whole time for those who don't know


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

*The Butler*

These civil rights films are starting to bum me out, but this was honestly a good film, though tad overrated and obvious oscarbait.

B-


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> *The Butler*
> 
> These civil rights films are starting to bum me out, but this was honestly a good film, though tad overrated and obvious oscarbait.
> 
> B-



The progress of the Black man is bumming you out huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2015)

The Buddhist Fist: B/B+

Amazing Fight scenes, but the comedy was pretty obnoxious.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

Butler was coonery at its finest

if it got snubbed i'm glad

12 years a slave was the better black movie of that year


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2015)

man this list is so small black people get snubbed so often


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't think the comedy wasn't intentional


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2015)

And this isn't a fight scene, this is an advance game of patty cake.
[YOUTUBE]a9QQkNuMRHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The progress of the Black man is bumming you out huh?



Nah, just the scenes of meaningless brutalization. If I have to watch one more person getting smacked in the face with a nightstick...


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2015)

*Checks what 4?F is in real world temperature*
Damn thats cold as fuck.  Dont freeze Warudo and VBD!

Ratatouille - 4/5
Havent seen it in years. Still good. First time watching the original version - english with french accent is a tough one to understand.

The twelve tasts of Asterix (1976) - 5/5
and
Asterix in Britain (1986) - 5/5

Had to look up what they are called in english. So many great childhood memories with those movies. 


Danger-5 episode 1 - "what the fuck did i just see / 5"
By the guys that made Italian Spiderman. This should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

I had to reheat my food because it got cold before I could finish


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwB4idmx7oE[/YOUTUBE]

go and get it


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2015)

Stay cool, Warudo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't know how cold it was last night when I went out, I assumed it was like 20-30 degrees Fahrenheit. I was like "WTF, why does my body hurt?".


It's -10 degrees with windchill.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2015)

Take care, buddy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

It's -21 C with a windchill of -32 today.


You Pussies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

In b4 the Mr. GED makes his case of how Canada can't be colder than Chicago


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> In b4 the Mr. GED makes his case of how Canada can't be colder than Chicago



I live in New York (which is a different city from Chicago, Detroit, N Carolina [which isn't even a city] and the millions of other places that you confuse my location with).

Calling someone who has a college degree Mr.GED when you do not have a college degree isn't a good insult.

It's going to peak at -20 degrees in New York...and New York isn't as cold as Chicago usually dumby.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't know how cold it was last night when I went out, I assumed it was like 20-30 degrees Fahrenheit. I was like "WTF, why does my body hurt?".
> 
> 
> It's -10 degrees with windchill.



tfw the cold cut through your clothes


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2015)

Also, fix your grammar up before dissing people's intellect, chico.


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PdRWGMyeSYY[/YOUTUBE]

Thundersnow? That shit sounds terrifying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I live in New York (which is a different city from Chicago, Detroit, N Carolina [which isn't even a city] and the millions of other places that you confuse my location with).
> 
> Calling someone who has a college degree Mr.GED when you do not have a college degree isn't a good insult.
> 
> It's going to peak at -20 degrees in New York...and New York isn't as cold as Chicago usually dumby.



I have 2 degrees in Ba Engineering (electrical and computer) and a masters in Mechanical Engineering. Since you know I'm technically a combat engineer.

A GED is worth a lot more than a Bachelors in History.

I find it amusing you think having a degree makes you smarter than other people you privilege bellend . 

New York is at -13 while Toronto is at -21. So yeah maybe next time go study something that will get you an actual job.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Also, fix your grammar up before you insult a person's intellect, chico.



How about you fix your vocabulary instead of sounding like a unemployed hoodlum


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

oh shit. VBD goin hard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Sour about grape's "," game.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

I feel like this is deja vu. I'm sure we've had this convo before.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Is Warudo dead then? Does that mean I can steal his set.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes 14 hour. And 985 minutes to go. I will strike fear into this internet guy  and his future children....


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

Eno

Quit ignoring our film club questions


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Tom Hardy dropped out of Suicide Squad.

laugh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Grape said:


> Tom Hardy dropped out of Suicide Squad.
> 
> laugh



Took your brain about a month to process that info?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 16, 2015)

We were supposed to practice yesterday morning but the weather said feels like -16. Most of the team didn't show up. No dedication from these soft fools. I was glad it was cancelled though. Was maybe as cold as I have ever been.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> We were supposed to practice yesterday morning but the weather said feels like -16. Most of the team didn't show up. *No dedication from these soft fools. I was glad it was cancelled though.* Was maybe as cold as I have ever been.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2015)

SHE SAID BABY LETS GO 
AND I TOLD HER I SAY YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

What kind of team is it, Cyphon?


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What kind of team is it, Cyphon?



Football. 

I was padded up and ready to go but I didn't want to


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Americans. 

This shit on Bill Meier I'm reading is making me laugh my face off and the gullible people who believe it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

-16 is pretty bad. It got that bad once where I live and it was fucking killer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

More crazy shit from my ex. I hope a piano falls on her ass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Football.
> 
> I was padded up and ready to go but I didn't want to



I've always marveled at players who can play football in the middle of a snowstorm


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've always marveled at players who can play football in the middle of a snowstorm



Snow itself isn't always super cold and is a blast to play in. Yesterday it was the wind that was killer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Snow isn't so bad to play in, I agree it's the Windchill that freezes your balls off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2015)

why does Eno keep talking to the ex

give us film club answers


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Enno


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Film Club should be on this week, i forgot about it last week. The film is actually done and dusted.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Snow itself isn't always super cold and is a blast to play in. Yesterday it was the wind that was killer.



I don't know, i've always had layers upon layers when playing in the snow, i'd imagine playing in pads and tights to be different experience.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Film Club should be on this week, i forgot about it last week. The film is actually done and dusted.




It's Chinatown, correct?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Leon the Professional.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, we know Massacoon is gonna be there.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

The whole chat log will be fullied with Masterpedo ramblings about how Natalie Portman went downhill.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Prime Portman


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

I might watch Leon before then.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> The whole chat log will be fullied with Masterpedo ramblings about how Natalie Portman went downhill.



Pedo jokes aside, An argument can be made that Leon was the best film she's starred in.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2015)

Yasha and Masterrace should be there, with tissues at the ready.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually thinking about it Leon is too good for the comeback.

I would ignore the chat and actually watch the film tbh.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 16, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pedo jokes aside, An argument can be made that Leon was the best film she's starred in.



Yeah maybe. I saw Black Swan again recently and I loved it, certainly more than the first time I watched it. Still not as good as Perfect Blue, but it really is a good movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Masterpedo be lurking.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TMZi25Pq3T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reznor (Feb 16, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

